# X-Men/X-Changed, Issue1: Trial By Fire



## Radiant (Mar 17, 2004)

What If?

Giant-Size X-Men 1
Birth of the "New X-Men". The original X-Men, together with Havoc and Polaris, have traveled to the island of Krakoa but of all the original member only Cyclops has returned and he remembers nothing of the experience.
To safe his students Professor X sends out a telepahtic message to seven mutants:
Nightcrawler,
Thunderbird,
Colossus,
Sunfire,
Wolverine,
Storm,
Banshee
The new X-Men where born. they safed the original Team and took their place as the worlds Nr. 1 Mutant superheroes. With time some of the original member returned, while new member joined or old ones left or died.

But what if it had all been different?
What if Charles Xavier had not called on these seven for help? Even at that time there where dozens of suitable candidates around. What if he had called your characters instead?
A game of all new, all different X-Men.
Will others take the same steps as Storm and the others did? Or will history change. Will Sprite join the team? Will the Phoenix Force find its host in Jean Grey? If Angel isn't around, who will become the first rider of Apocalypse?
Will you be able to stop Magneto? Will Charles Xaviers dream ever be the same?

And what of Storm, Colossus and the others? If they are not called by Professor X and never become X-Men, what will they do? Will Nightcrawler even survive the witch hunt that's after him? Will Storm stay as a godess in Africa? Will Wolverine lead Alpha flight?

History has changed!
Xaviers call for help went out then his students vanished but this time others answered:
-Shadow (M), who can transform his whole body into darkness
-Pyche (F), the telepathic Alicia who still wrestles with her multiple personality disorder
-Flex (M), the teenage powerhouse with the disgusting power of adding flesh to his own mass
-Phoenix (M), who wields the destructive and healing powers of the mysterious Living Fire
-Gemini (F), a shapeshifter with the ability to copy others powers on sight
-Shar (F), a private investigator and inhumanly dangerous fighter
-Data (M), the living computer

Don't miss an issue of this exciting new monthly series!!!

_For those interested in the timeline: The events in this issue play at the same time of Giant Size X-Men 1 in the original Marvel Universe_


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

*Issue1: Trial By Fire*

-Shar:
7:30 in the morning
Sharon McAllister's apartment

Someone once said that the only sound more anoying than your alarm clock in the morning is a ringing phone at the same time. Sharon has just been given the opportunity to decide for herself as her phone starts ringing persistently.

-Flex:
5:43 and far too early to wake up...
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

As the newest resident of the mansion Flex has so far been spared early morning sessions and didn't have much contact with the other students. But yesterday you saw the strangest thing. All the older students hurried through the house with worried faces. Even stranger you saw them put on some strange costumes and vanish through a secret door into an elevator you didn't know even existed.
The Professor promised you that he would explain everything to you once they return. So far they didn't but now you wake up from the sound of something heavy and mettalic scratching over a stone surface. The sound comes from under you and is dimned as if very far away but it is still loud enough to wake you up. Either they have a whole road construction team complete with vehicles in the basement or something "really" strange is going on.

-Gemini:
shortly after midnight
some nameless alley

Angela Lance has just escaped from the mental asylum the day before and is on the run. Without money, papers or clothes aside from a hospital gown she has a hard time even with her ability to change her appearance. You just stumble around the corner then you hear an unpleasnt male voice.
"Well look what the wind blew in. Looks like the evening won't get boring afterall."
In front of you are two young punks who just stand up then they see you. One of them draws a switchblade and smiles at you.
"Are you allright girl? Come on we can help you."

_Initiative:
Gemini 23
Thugs 14_


----------



## Velenne (Mar 18, 2004)

*Flex!*

_Yesterday_

One of his eyes pop open and surveys the room around him.  _Mostly pillow from this vantage point.  That won't do._  The brawny teen levers himself up to a seated position and rubs his eyes.  _Afternoon?  Already?  People coming or going?  $&%#, am I missing something?  Shouldn't have stayed up so late last night._

Then one of the older kids runs by the door.  _What was his name?  One-eye?  Red-eye?  Sean?  Something like that.  Whatever.  I'm hungry dammit._

As is his custom, he wakes up with ravenous hunger.  Just one of the side effects of his mutation- apparently the strain is great enough on his body that in order to keep from cannibalizing himself, he eats almost constantly.  His mutation?  The ability to take on the physical mass of others...by stealing it.  It's a gruesome thing to behold, but when it's done, he's a giant taken straight out of the fantasy books, and is capable of lifting a semi over his head.  That's why they call him *FLEX*.

Flex stumbles down the hall in nothing but his white boxers and nipplerings.  His thick shoulders and arms take up most the passage, so much so that the little hotty redhead almost slams into him on her way around the corner.

"Watch it, chica!  What's goin' on around here?"

She ignores him.  _Oh well, not the first time.  She's got a thing for the bad boys though, I can tell..._

_Now_

"...hrrmrrmm....hrm?..."

Flex shoots up like a Pop-Tart and looks around.  As he rubs his eyes, his stomach growls.  _Nah, that wasn't my stomach a few seconds ago.  Sounded like a door or something..._

Rolling over sideways and onto his stomach, Flex lowers his head so that he can peer under his bed and listens...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Shar:
> 7:30 in the morning
> Sharon McAllister's apartment
> 
> Someone once said that the only sound more anoying than your alarm clock in the morning is a ringing phone at the same time. Sharon has just been given the opportunity to decide for herself as her phone starts ringing persistently.



*"Mmrph mff!"* comes the muffled cry from the pillows as an arm appears from the side of the bed, slapping at the alarm clock until it shuts off. 

The phone continues to ring. 

*"Mmrph mff!"* comes the muffled cry again, as Sharon, head still buried in her pillow, slaps again at the alarm clock. The phone continues to ring. Up comes the head, hair everywhere, glowering at the clock. 

*"I said bugger offffphone... damnit."* 

Squinting at the clock, she sees the time. *"Oh yeah, three hours sleep. Absolutely that's enough,"* she grumps, rolling to a sitting position, putting her feet on the floor, scratching her head and small of her back at once. Doing survailance on someone's spouse having an affair was boring and tedious and doing it until 4:30 in the morning was not fun; but it paid the bills.

Lurching to her feet, she thumps out of her bedroom towards the sound of the annoying phone. Passing the kitchen, she sees Norton at the window, face plastered against the pane, looking in. He lets out a _mrow_ when he sees her, sitting up. *"Good freakin' morning to you too, sweetie,"* she returns, walking past the kitchen. *"Let you in in a minute."*

She enters the living room, searching for her ringing phone. She finds it beneath the couch cushion and picks it up. She shakes her head as the neighbours downstairs enter their morning argument, screaming at each other. *"I can hear you!"* she shouts at the floor, stomping loudly on the floor. They don't pay attention.

*"Of course you can hear them,"* she mutters to herself. *"And see them if you want, and smell them. And you smell disgusting you freakin' drunk!"* she shouts, stomping on the floor again. *"Fricken' morning ritual," *she complains. 

Another _mrow_ and the banging of a cats head on a window pane. *"Yeah, yeah, hold your horses Norton!"* she shouts as she hits the button on the receiver turning it on. *"I'll be right there already!"* she shouts, heading into the kitchen and pulling the window up and open, nearly dropping the receiver. Norton walks in and presses up against her stomach purring. *"Men are always me me me, aren't you? At least you're in a good mood this morning,"* she says, scratching him behind his ears, remembering then she has the phone in hand still and it's on. *"Hello?"* she says grumpily and still tired into the receiver.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

-Shar:
Sharon McAllister's apartment

"You know Sharon, then you told me that you would prefer it if I call instead of sending telepathic messages I did think you meant it."
Charles Xaviers voice sounds half amused and half apologizing.
"But I fear your assesment of the attitude of males was quite correct as I indeed need you help. I am sorry for disturbing you so early but there is a problem and we can not afford to loose much time."
The humour has all left his voice by now.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 18, 2004)

> Sharon McAllister's apartment
> 
> "You know Sharon, then you told me that you would prefer it if I call instead of sending telepathic messages I did think you meant it."
> Charles Xaviers voice sounds half amused and half apologizing.
> ...


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

-Shar:
Sharon McAllister's apartment

"Thank you Sharon. I am affraid it is far worse than just a runaway."
He pausses a moment and you can hear him hit a few keys on a computer.
"Yes that could be a candidate."
He pauses.
"I'm sorry Sharon I am trying to sort out a solution right now. Would you come over to the Institute please?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 18, 2004)

> Angela Lance has just escaped from the mental asylum the day before and is on the run. Without money, papers or clothes aside from a hospital gown she has a hard time even with her ability to change her appearance. You just stumble around the corner then you hear an unpleasnt male voice.
> "Well look what the wind blew in. Looks like the evening won't get boring afterall."
> In front of you are two young punks who just stand up then they see you. One of them draws a switchblade and smiles at you.
> "Are you allright girl? Come on we can help you."




She wandered aimlessly, not entirely sure were to go.  Eventually, all of the streets and backalleys began to look the same  Cold, tired and hungry, she was beginning to regret her decision to escape without anything in way of supplies.  She regretted her decision even more when she encountered the two thugs.

"Uh... sorry, must have taken a wrong turn," with that said, she turned and ran, not interested in giving the punks the opportunity to give her any of their 'help'.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 18, 2004)

> Sharon McAllister's apartment
> 
> "Thank you Sharon. I am affraid it is far worse than just a runaway."
> He pausses a moment and you can hear him hit a few keys on a computer.
> ...



*"Oh sure, be mysterious and foreboding,"* she says semi-jokingly.  *"Just let me get in the shower and dressed and I'll be over.  It's gonna be rush hour, but I'll stay off the freeway, so an hour?  Shouldn't be longer.  See you soon."*

Hanging up the phone she sets it on the counter and reaches for the instant coffee.  It's empty.  _*Damnit.  He better have coffee when I get there.*_  She heads to the bathroom, hops in the tub and showers quickly.  She gives her hair a quick drying and combing and pulls on her clothes; jeans, full sleeved cross-button shirt, and pulls on her socks and hiking boots.  She grabs her custom Thunderstick holster from the wall and slings it over herself, fastening it securely.  Finally, she grabs her gloves and leather trenchcoat and heads back to the kitchen.

*"Back out with you, Norton,"* she says to her alleycat friend, picking him up and giving him a kiss on the top of his head before putting him back out onto the fire escape with the bowl of milk.  *"See you when I see you,"* she says to him as closes the window and heads out the door, grabbing her helmet on the way out.  She goes down the hall to Mrs. Thines apartment and looks through the walls, making sure the woman is up, and knocks on the door.  A quick arrangement to pick up her mail is made and she heads down the stairs and out the front door.

The smells and sounds and motion of the street assail her senses, giving her pause for a moment as she lets herself get accustomed to it quickly.  Moments later, she opens her eyes again and smiles at her beloved, beat-up, old motorcycle.  It doesn't smile back.  She yawns.  _*Lots of coffee.  Better be lots and lots of coffee.*_

Sharon pulls her helmet and gloves on and gets on, kickstarting it and heading for the institute on the city streets, avoiding the major roadways to cut down on rush hour traffic.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 19, 2004)

-Gemini:
shortly after midnight
some nameless alley

"Come on boys, this is going to be fun!"
The shout follows Angela then she runs and you can hear more voices from the alley. Appearantly the thugs had friends and soon half a dozen of them run after you.

-Phoenix:
Rooftops. Ever since Iron Fist explained that "Hero Buisness" to you your world seems to consist of rooftops. He says it is the best way to move fast and still be able to see if someone on the street needs you. Of course unlike you he can't fly so maybe he has a limited perspective. Of course there have been some nice evenings relaxing at home. The super martial artists can cook some damn nice food too and that female friend of his, Misty Knight, makes good company. But that seems to be the exception. It's mostly rooftops. Oh yes and thugs. They seem to be almost as common  as rooftops. You can allready see some again. They are chasing a sick looking girl down the street. She is dressed only in a hospital gown and looks like she's nearly dropping from exhaustion.
Your companions signature fist starts to glow as he watches it all on the edge of the roof in a suitably heroic pose, ready to jump right into the middle of the pursuers as soon as they reach his postion. 
He is breathing calmly while he waits.
"Let's be fast about this, the girl looks like she needs help and if we take too long she might run of while we are busy. Just remember, there is no need for anyone to die. Control is everything. Are you ready?"
With that he leaps down four stories without even blinking.

_Initiative:
The thugs are surprised so they don't get to act this turn and you catch them flatfooted should you choose to attack._


----------



## Radiant (Mar 19, 2004)

-Flex:
5:43 and far too early to wake up...
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

Then you listen again you hear that terrible scratching again for a moment, followed by loud thump. Impossble as it seems you would say that it sounded very much like a plane has just crashlanded right UNDER the building.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 19, 2004)

Her breath was coming to her in gasps, and the muscles in her legs felt like they were burning.  She used to go jogging for two miles every day, but that was before her subsequent imprisonment.  Besides, a jog in the park and running in terror for ones life were hardly the same.  She turned down random streets, wishing only to lose her pursuers.


----------



## Keia (Mar 19, 2004)

*Phoenix*

_Shortly after midnight
Some nameless alley_



			
				Iron Fist said:
			
		

> _"Let's be fast about this, the girl looks like she needs help and if we take too long she might run of it while we are busy. Just remember, there is no need for anyone to die. Control is everything. Are you ready?"_
> With that he leaps down four stories without even blinking.




_’Control . . .’_ Brandon thought, _ ‘Yeah, that’s something I’ve got a lot of . . . right.’_  Iron Fist may not have blinked, but Brandon did, watching as he leapt to the ground.  With a sigh, Brandon leapt off the roof as well, letting the living fire suffuse his body and carry him upon the air.  Much better than the first time he flew – tripped was more like it.

Brandon was dressed in his hero costume, an orange and yellow bodysuit and an orange mask covered face much like the Lone Ranger’s mask.  His blonde hair flowed freely around his head as he fell to the street. The color scheme was similar to Iron Fist’s costume, In fact it was a borrowed costume from Danny Rand.  Apparently, it was based off of a foe of his that had similar powers to his.  Brandon hadn’t heard of the foe, or of Iron First, really until just recently.  Iron Fist had found him when Brandon was at his lowest and helped him to control his powers and the Living Fire within him through meditation and control.  Only recently had Brandon started patrolling with Iron Fist – ‘Takin’ it ta the next level’ according to Misty Night.

Brandon (or rather his codename, Phoenix) abandoned his thoughts and flew toward the conflict on the street, interposing himself between the thugs and the fleeing woman.  He could easily see in the darkness, the residual heat providing sufficient light for him to see.  Brandon faced the thugs, hovering a few feet off of the ground and smiled – the flames in his eyes alight.

“Play time's over, boys,” Phoenix said confidently – pooling fire in his outstretched hand, “You don’t want to be playing with fire. . . might get burned.”


----------



## Velenne (Mar 19, 2004)

_Man...a year off the 'long nights' and I _swear_ I'm still hearing stuff...  That couldn'tve been...naahh_ 

Flex lays back down and tries to go to sleep, but he can't.  _Don't try to pass it off like another weird thing about this house!  You know what you heard.  You just gonna lay here, punk? Huh?_

Gritting his teeth and ignoring his stomach's cries for attention, the brawny teen rolls out of bed and throws on a white bathrobe.  Not because he's modest (Flex commonly shows up for breakfast in nothing but his boxers) but because he's suddenly got a chill.  _You nervous?  Ya...ya damn right you're nervous, man.  Secret elevators, people running around like _pollos_ with their heads cut off, all serious and stuff.  And I thought this place was weird before..._

Without tying off his robe, Flex heads out into the halls and tries to find his way around in the dark to where he saw the others go into that elevator.  _Where was it?  And what am I getting myself into?  Maybe I should go back to bed... naaah, where's the fun in that right!? Aww man..._


----------



## Radiant (Mar 19, 2004)

-Gemini, Phoenix:

Angela suddenly sees a buring man flying above her. The thugs stops then Danny lands right between them.
The one up front draws a gun and points it at you.
"We're not scared of you superfreaks!"
Someone might even believe him if his legs would stop shaking.
One strike at the neck takes out the thug beside your partner _(Iron Fists attack roll was 31)_ as he tries to make his way to the man with the gun and reach him before he can shoot at Phoenix.

_Inititiative:
Gemini: 21
Phoenix: 13
Iron Fist: 20
Thugs: 18_

-Flex
5:50
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

Then you reach the door to the elevator it opens up again one man tumbles out. He falls right under your arm. He is wearing some kind of uniform and then the visor falls from his head you can recognize one of the students, it is the strange guy you never saw without his shades. He looks at you and his open eyes glow slightly red but otherwise look normal.
"Flex right? There am I? I must speak with the professor."
Then he falls unconcious.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 19, 2004)

Flex's first thought?  _What kind of &$%@'ed up, corny@$$ getup is that!?_ 

Luckily for the unconcious man, his second thought is, _Ok...professor?  The Professor...um...where would he be right now..._

*"PROFESSOR XAVIER! HEY, WE GOT A LIVE ONE HERE!*

He grabs the man up by the back of his criss-crossed yellow bandoleirs and carries him bodily down the hall, waiting for an answer.  If nothing is forthcoming, he wanders and yells out until someone comes along who knows where Professor Xavier is.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 19, 2004)

When she saw the burning man flying overhead, she paused, just staring at him.  At first, she thought that somehow he had caught himself on fire and had fallen out a window.  But she quickly realized that he was wearing spandex too.  A burning guy who was wearing spandex was probably a mutant.

Seeing the fire reminded her of something.  Hadn't she used lightening to burn Michael that one night?  Could she do that again?  She concentrated, trying to conjure lightening.  That wasn't quite the effect she got.  Instead, her form shifted to mirror that of the burning guy, flames appearing around her hands.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 20, 2004)

-Flex
5:50
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

"I hear you Ben."
The Professor calls from the next room and opens the door. Then he sees Cyclops he rolls to the side with a shoked expression.
"Please bring him in,  I must see if he is injured. Did he say anything?"
The unconscious man moans softly and opens his eyes. The red light you saw before is back but this time it far more intense. A second it later a bright beam of energy strikes out from him and hit you. You are smashed backwards by the beam. _(total of 8 to save do you want to spenta hero point?)_


----------



## Velenne (Mar 20, 2004)

"He didn't say nothing, Professor but-"

Flex takes the blast full in the chest, smashing him into the wall nearby.  He collapses into a pile below.  

OOC: Nah.  What's my status then?


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2004)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]*

_Shortly after midnight
Some nameless alley_



			
				Nameless Thug said:
			
		

> "We're not scared of you superfreaks!"




Brandon laughed a casual, throaty laugh, as though he wasn’t concerned about the gun pointing in his direction. _’Only weeks ago, someone pointed a gun in my direction and I’d be freaking out,’_ Brandon thought.  _’Now I’m just wondering if . . . nah, gotta be honest with myself at least – if it was to protect someone, I’d probably still be in the way of a gun.’_

“Not scared?!?,” Phoenix asked rhetorically, the borrowed a famous quote trying his best to get the intonation the Emperor used in Star Wars.  “You should be . . . you should be . . .  _’cause I’m hoping I have enough control to only hurt you – not kill you . . . don’t think I could take that . . . again,’_ he finished in his head.  

_OOC: Brandon tries to stay interposed between the thug with the gun and the woman in the hospital gown.  Brandon will fire his blast at the thug if the thug fires first._


----------



## Radiant (Mar 20, 2004)

-Flex
5:53
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

Flex is smashed against the wall and drops the floor. Cyclops falls like dead weight too. He falls facing away from you and his optic blast smashes through a bookshelf and right through the wall behind it.
"Close your eyes!"
You can hear Xaviers shout loud and clear in your head and despite the fact that you know it isn't meant for you your eyes close too from the force behind the order.
Then you manage to open them again moments later you see the Prof calling an ambulance. Scott's eyes are finally closed so nothing more explodes right now.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 20, 2004)

-Gemini, Phoenix:

Gemini's form changes to an exact copy of Phoenix.
_(gained: Energy Control: 8 Ranks, Stunt: Energy Blast (free), Extras: Absorption (Boost to Healing, Flaw: Fire only), Flight) _  One of the men shouts an "Look, what the hell is wrong with that chic?" And draws a gun too.
Iron Fist jumps to the thug aimig at Phoenix and takes him out with a kick _(attack roll of 24)_.By then he is totaly surounded and attacked by three of the guys but he dodges and block every one of their attacks as if it where just a training seesion. _(The amazing guys rolled three fives in a row)_
The one who just drew his gun fires at Gemini but his shot goes wide.
_(attack of 10)_
Phoenix takes him out with a fireblast right after his shot.
_(Attack roll of 18)_
The three who remain standing are turning to flee.

_Initiative:
Gemini 28
Phoenix 25
Iron Fist 22
thugs 16_


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2004)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]*

Brandon watched the other thugs start to make a break for it, then realized that the thug he put down had managed a shot.  Brandon spun around to see if the bullet the thug fired had it the girl.  _’Dang it . . . I tried to get in the way – well I guess I’m not fast enough to block bullets – not yet anyway . . ._ Brandon thought.

“Whoa . . .”  Phoenix exclaimed upon seeing himself instead of the woman in the hospital gown. “. . . uh . . . Fist?  I think we’ve got some other issues here.”

OOC: Total Defense action


----------



## Radiant (Mar 20, 2004)

-Alicia
21:30
Firenze, an italian restaurant

An unfriendly face stares at Alicia.
"Sorry Miss but I would ask you to leave. We expect ...well...let's say I wish to have an idea then our customers might have had a shower. I am quite sure yours is too long ago for me to make a guess."
The fun on the street is that even then you scrape together enough money for some decent food it is still not so easy to get what you want sometimes.
The nice chineses guy around the corner never gives you any trouble and doesn't even allways take money but sometime's you just had enough of the stuff.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 20, 2004)

Not sure who these costumed guys were, or if they were actually good guys,  s(he) backed away a few steps from Phoenix.  "Who are you?  You're not here to make me go back, are you?"  The thugs looked to be running, and s(he) tensed, also ready to bolt if one of the costumed guys made a move to approach her.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 20, 2004)

-Gemini, Phoenix:

If no one moves to stop them the thugs run of and leve their unconscious friends behind.
"It would appear so Phoenix."
Iron Fist shows his open hands and speals calmly to Angela.
"We do not even know there you came from and I asure you that we have no intention of taking you anythere. But I think we can all agree that you need help."


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2004)

_Wow, talk about taking a look at yourself in the mirror . . . _Brandon thought.  In his distraction, flames licked up the side of his arm from his hand to his shoulder.  Realizing what was happening, Brandon concentrated and the flames went away, including those he held in his hand.

“My name’s Phoenix . . . and I’ll help you if I can,”  Phoenix replied.  Phoenix looked to Iron Fist for support, not being the best of diplomats.  “Maybe here isn’t the best place to be discussing this however.  We could head someplace else . . . before those goons come back with their courage and more of the their friends.”

Phoenix looked up at the rooftop where Iron Fist and he had originally been before trying to help the woman . . . that is . . . the nice woman . . . who just turned into himself.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 20, 2004)

She remained silent for a moment, looking first at the onne who was holding up his empty hands, then at the one in the orange spandex who had previously been on fire.  They... seemed to be telling the truth.  She bit her lower lip, and after a moment of indecision, resumed her own form.  They seemed to be genuinely interested in helping her, and frankly, she was not in the position to refuse.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 20, 2004)

...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 20, 2004)

*Alicia Emmrich: Human/Female (PL5)*

-Alicia
21:30
Firenze, an Italian restaurant

Alicia’s dark green eyes briefly look up from the floor at the sound of the unfriendly and uncompassionate words but they dart meekly back down to the ground, “I’m sorry sir I didn’t mean to waste your time.”

Alicia turns knowing that telling her story would not change the outcome as her time on the streets had quickly thought her that it never did and the only thing that it did do was make her break down in tears.  

Alicia was still new enough to the streets to be still be surprised at how cold her fellow humans could be but in this case it didn’t hurt as much as she realize he was simply doing his job, _I wonder how it has been since I did shower…  I must look like a disgusting monster._

Alicia debates rather or not to look for something to read, one of the few things she could do to break up the anguish of her day was to read.  Sometimes she had found an honest to goodness book, usually a classic that someone had given up on finishing in the hustle and bustle of modern life, but more often than not it was usually a newspaper, sometime today’s but never more than a few days old as the paper never survived that long.  She didn’t know why she was always looking for the happenings of the world when the world did nothing but pass her by.

As she exited the Italian restaurant her grumbling stomach won out and she decided that Chinese was better than nothing.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 21, 2004)

-Gemini, Phoenix:

_There are allways more of these kids with superpowers. I can't help them all._
Iron fist aproaches Gemini but waits a dozen feet in front of her and offers his hand.
"Come on, you don't want to go on running like that. Whoever is after you we can keep them away."
_But I can at least help this one._


----------



## Keia (Mar 21, 2004)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]*



			
				Iron Fist said:
			
		

> "Come on, you don't want to go on running like that. Whoever is after you we can keep them away."




Brandon smiled and landed on the ground after hovering above it the last few seconds.  He looked to Iron Fist and nodded, adding . . .

"I should know . . . not so long ago I was in a very similar situation to you, and Fist, here, helped me out.  Now I'm out trying to help others,"  Phoenix said, looking from Iron Fist to 'himself.'


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 21, 2004)

She looked slowly, first at Phoenix, then at the one he had referred to as "Fist".  Yes, they definitely seemed genuine.  And she would definitely appreciate their help, if they could keep her from being made to go back to that horrid place.

When Fist held out his hand, she flinched instinctively, despite the fact that he was several feet away.  Nervously, she wrung her hands, absently running her fingers over what looked suspiciously like bruises from restraints.  But... she did need the help.  Slowly, she moved foward, and took his hand.  "Thank you..."

Then she shivered.  It was awfully chilly that evening, and while the previous form had been very warm, what with the spandex and the fire, it only made her more acutely aware of how cold she was now, clad only in the hospital gown.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 22, 2004)

-Flex
6:30
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

The medics are leaving again, Flex and Cyclops are back on their feet. Thanks to Prof X the visitors don't remember anything unusual. 
Scott is leaning on the table. Since his visor was nothere to be found he is wearing shades and he changed out of  the uniform into normal clothes. Still he looks totaly exhausted and ready to fall asleep any moment now.
"I don't know what happened Professor. The last thing I remember is that we landed on the island without any problems. Then I woke up in the jet and it was on autopilot and on its way back. I couldn't shut it of as hard as I tried so there was no way to return and see what's going on with the X-Men. Oh yeah and you know that the autopilot can't do a decent landing so it looks pretty trashed down there."
Of course none of that talk makes much sense to Flex. The Professor rolls to Scott's side and lays one hand to the back of his head.
"Just relax Scott, I'll see if there are more memories there."
The next second he falls backwards with his wheelchair and drops the ground with a scream. 
Scott tries to jump up and help him but fails miserably.
"Don't worry you too I'm fine. Ben? Could you help me up and bring Scott to his room? He needs some sleep and then I will need your help with some things."
Scott clearly wants to complain and ask more questions but is far too exhausted for it.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 22, 2004)

-Gemini, Phoenix:

Iron Fist hesitates a moment but then pulls of the jacked from one of the unconcious thugs and gives it to Gemini. 
"Here, I think someday he will be happy that he could repay you for threatening you."
He looks to Phoenix.
"We should get her from the streets. And organize a shower and a hot meal."


----------



## Radiant (Mar 22, 2004)

-Alicia
21:30
Firenze, an Italian restaurant

You are just about to leave the restaurant then two men in cheap suits enter.
They walk past you and they exchange a few words with the waiter in itialian.
Just as the door closes behind you someone inside shouts something and suddenly the room is filled with the sounds of gunshots. The heavy door closes and the sound is dimnished but you can clearly hear that someone in there is still shooting. And he seems to be very generous with lead as it doesn't stop.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

*Alicia Emmrich: Human/Female (PL5)*

-Alicia
21:30
Firenze, an Italian restaurant

It takes a second for Alicia to figure out what the noise is as she has never heard the sounds of gunfire before her current streak of homelessness in New York City but luckily her body reacts faster then her mind does as she dives onto the cement.

Landing hard she lets out a grunt as he mind finally catches up, “Oh my god!  That’s gun fire!”  She lays on the cement frozen for a few second uncertain what to do, “Move girl or your going to die!”  She does her best to scampers low to the ground.  Untrained her butt sticks up in the air as her desire to move quickly overwhelms her ability to move slowly in cautiously.

Alicia heads along the side of the building in an attempt to move to the ally and out of the path of fire, “I’m going to die!  I’m going to die!  I’m going to die!”  Alicia seems to move faster after time the same thought repeats in her head.


----------



## Keia (Mar 22, 2004)

Iron Fist said:
			
		

> "We should get her from the streets. And organize a shower and a hot meal."




"That's no problem.  Off the street, warm clothes, some decent food.  I think I still have my apartment, if you don't want her anywhere else . . . though I think I'll need to order some take out,"  Brandon replied.  He looked to the woman, "Whew, you're back to . . . uh . . . you, again.  So, what's your name?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 22, 2004)

"Thank you," Gratefully, she accepts the coat, wrapping it around her and trying to get warm once more.  She listens as they discuss her, smiling faintly at the thought of a shower, warm clothes, and food.  She was definitely lucky to have been found by these men.

She smiles shyly at Phoenix, and bows her head slightly.  "My name is Angela.  Angela Yo- er... Angela Lance."  She starts to tell him her name, but changes her mind quickly, giving him her maiden name instead.  If he found out she was married, he might try to contact her husband to tell him he'd found her, and that was the last thing she wanted.  "And you are Phoenix?  Phoenix and Fist?"


----------



## Keia (Mar 22, 2004)

Angela said:
			
		

> "And you are Phoenix?  Phoenix and Fist?"




"Actually, this here's Iron Fist.  He has been helping me . . . like I said, I was in a similar situation to you not so long ago,"  Phoenix commented.  He started walking in a direction different than where the thugs fled to, after checking with Iron Fist on where to head.

"And, yeah my name's Phoenix . . . but . . . if we're gonna be on a first name basis, my name's Brandon," Brandon finished, keeping his eyes open for any further trouble.  He wasn't certain what Angela was running from, but he didn't think it was just some local thugs.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 22, 2004)

"Ah.  Well, it is nice to meet you, Iron Fist and Brandon," she said quietly as she followed the two of them, keeping a nervous lookout for any more thugs.  She crossed her arms over her chest.  That Brandon had mentioned that he was in a similar situation made her curious, but she was not about to inquire further in the middle of the street... especially if her asking meant divulging more about her own past.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 22, 2004)

'Ben'

It takes a moment for Flex to realize the professor was talking to _him_.  No one calls him Ben but Xavier.  

"Ya, sure.  Heave 'ho, over and out."  _Freaking people sound like we're in the military instead of a whacked-out private school.  Plane?  Down there?  *Like in the ground and stuff!?*_  He stoops over and effortlessly lifts the frail professor back into his chair, wrapping him with one arm while bracing him with the other.  

"A'right skinny," he says, hovering over Scott, "this isn't exactly a Rolls Royce or anything so promise you won't blast me again if I bump your leg or something."  He positions his shoulder as gently as he can under the wounded man's arm and lifts him up.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 22, 2004)

-Flex
6:30
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

Scott has allready fallen asleep right there and doesn't even wake up then you lift him from the chair.
Then you return to the Professor you can just hear the last words of a conversation on the phone before he hangs up the phone.
"Thank you Jarivs, please tell Mr McCoy that I called."
He turns to you and wheels towards the kitchen.
" I fear we are on our own. There is another option and I allready know someone who can help us. What do you think of breakfast Ben? We might as well eat while we wait. And we should better have a lot of coffee ready then she arrives."
He smiles and takes the phone again.
"I am sorry this must be quite confusing to you but I promise I will exlplain everything to you soon enough. Now there did I put Sharons number?"


----------



## Radiant (Mar 22, 2004)

-Alicia
21:31
Firenze, an Italian restaurant

As if it heard your fear one of windows shatters the it is hit by a stray shot but otherwise all the shooting remains in the restaurant. It seems to be an awfull moment. At first you hear some panicked screams and you can remember four customers sitting in there but then there is only silence.
From within you hear two calm voices.
"What about the girl?"
"The one at the door"
"Oh forgot about her. She was cute, just needed a shower."
"I didn't mean that you nut."
"What do you mean then Mr KnowItAll?"
"She probably has seen our faces."
"OH crap."
Then you hear the sound of new magazines that are slammed into a gun.

_(Will save 19)_


----------



## Radiant (Mar 22, 2004)

-Gemini, Phoenix:

"Danny will do once we're of the street."
Iron fist leads you away from the scene of the fight in a hurry.
"Let's avoid you apartment, don't forget that there might be people after you too. My home seems to become a haven for runaways but I would prefet to be somethere I know is safe. Plus we can buy some burgers right around the corner."
He smiles and changes direction to get there. 
Soon he climbs up a fire-escape to leave the street.
"Don't worry we're almost there."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

*Alicia Emmrich: Human/Female (PL5)*

-Alicia
21:31
Firenze, an Italian restaurant

Alicia finds the stone masonry at the corner of the building to be reassuring as she uses it to pull herself up on her shaken legs but the comfort doesn’t last long as the voices of the robbers carries through the broken window, _Oh crap!  They’re coming after me!_

She knows the help will be more likely to find her in the streets but so would the bullets from the bad guys.  Fighting the headache and the queasy feeling she turns and sprints down the back ally hoping that they will grow tried and not chase after her.


----------



## Keia (Mar 23, 2004)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]*

_Shortly after midnight
Some nameless alley_



			
				Iron First said:
			
		

> "Don't worry we're almost there."




Phoenix nodded and let Iron Fist lead, with Angela following and he kept an eye out for anyone following them.  He kept rather quiet for a few moments - embarassed that he had forgotten about the trouble he was in, and the potential danger he almost put this woman into.

"I suppose we should wait until the costume is off for you to be calling me Brandon just yet,"  Brandon said.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 23, 2004)

Angela was not much of a conversationalist herself as they made their way through the winding streets, her thoughts on how much of a mess everything was at this moment.  She couldn't return home... everyone there thought she was crazy.

Nervously, she watches as the Iron Fist begins to ascend a fire escape, and assuming she was supposed to follow, began to carefully climb up after him.  At his words, she smiled nervously, relieved that they were nearly there.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 25, 2004)

-Data: 
08:00 
Frank's apartment

Sometimes the rays of the morning sun are the only thing that remind you that you have been sitting in front of your screen long enough now and should consider to finaly catch some sleep.
Not that it would have been interesting but most things are boring at the moment.
Then things change...
Suddenly technical specs for some machine are running over your screen and you have no idea there they are coming from.
Then you follow them you make out some details. Laser armament, adaptive armor and most importantly DNA scanners. There is also a name above the whole thing: "SENTINEL".
Right at that moment your phone rings.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 25, 2004)

-Gemini, Phoenix:
00:25
Danny Rand's place

You make your way in through the window in the roof. It still feels like in a bad tv show to do that. Fist helps Gemini down and leads her to a sofa.
"Brandon you know your way around can get something to drink? I will go find some clothes for Angela."
The whole apartment consists of only two rooms but both are pretty big and sparecly furnished to give the impression of wide open spaces.
Then he returns from the second room Danny has taken of his mask and brings a simple white training suit for Angela.
"I hope this will do for now. I think some food, a shower and sleep are what you need now. You can have them in any order you like. But I guess we should get you a warm meal first before you just drop from exhaustion."


----------



## Velenne (Mar 25, 2004)

"Did somebody mention breakfast??"  Flex perks up and his belly takes notice as well, issuing its own agreement, "I'll chop up some grilled chicken and eggs with some Tabasco sauce."

'Some' meant at least a pound.

"Oh, and lots of coffee.  Got it.  And you ain't gotta worry about me Professor.  I'm laid back, y'know?  This is some messed up stuff but you'll shoot straight with me so it's all good.  Hope this Sharon chick likes strong coffee..."


----------



## Keia (Mar 25, 2004)

_00:25
Danny Rand's place_



			
				Iron Fist said:
			
		

> "Brandon you know your way around can get something to drink? I will go find some clothes for Angela."




"Can do, boss," Brandon said with a smile, his voice normal.  He pulled off his mask and shook his hair.  Brandon unclasped the cape and tossed it aside with the mask. _'It's good to get out of the cape and mask.  I know its for maintaining a secret identity, but still . . . what a pain,'_ Brandon thought.

"So, Angela, what would you like?  Soda, water, beer?" Brandon asked his nose buried in the refrigerator.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 25, 2004)

_00:25
Danny Rand's place_

She took a seat upon the couch, looking around the place curiously.  Somehow, it did not look the same way she imagined a caped crusader's home would look.  Still, she was glad for it.



> "So, Angela, what would you like? Soda, water, beer?" Brandon asked his nose buried in the refrigerator.




"Uhm... water please.." she replied.  Carefully, she got to her feet once more, and continued to look around, more out of curiousity than anything else.  besides, she was afraid that if she remained seated, she would fall asleep right then and there.



> "I hope this will do for now. I think some food, a shower and sleep are what you need now. You can have them in any order you like. But I guess we should get you a warm meal first before you just drop from exhaustion."




"Thank you," she said, gratefully accepting the clothes.  His words, and the gnawing pain in her stomache, reminded her just how hungry she was.  "A warm meal would be great...." She then smiled shyly.  "I cannot thank you enough for your kindness.  You and Brandon."


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 25, 2004)

*Frank "Data" Morrisson*

Frank looks at the screen, just having checked his mail for the second time this morning. Or is it the ninth time this night... Suddenly, technical specs for some kind of machine start scrolling up the screen.
_What's this... SENTINEL? Laser? Armor? Mental note: follow that up. Not that I should have trouble remembering that... And now the phone's ringing? This could be an interesting day._ Frank thinks as he copies the specs to a file and then rushes to the phone and picks it up.

"Frank Morrisson..."


----------



## Radiant (Mar 27, 2004)

-Gemini, Phoenix:
00:26
Danny Rand's place

Danny stands up and picks up a leather jacket.
"I'll be right back. Angela looks like she could starve us away while I cook so I'll get something from the Dinner around the corner."
He takes Brandon aside at the door.
"Just stay with her, I bet it only takes some strange noise to scare enough to start running again."
He smiles encourangly.
"You want something too?"


----------



## Keia (Mar 27, 2004)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]*

_Danny Rand's Place
00:26 AM_



			
				Danny Rand said:
			
		

> "Just stay with her, I bet it only takes some strange noise to scare enough to start running again." He smiles encouragingly.  "You want something too?"




“When don’t I?” Brandon said with a wry grin, “Though nothing too heavy, I’ve gotta keep my figure . . . never know when a pro scout will come a calling.”

Brandon found a clean glass and got some water out of the refrigerator.  Adding ice he brought it over to Angela.  “Here ya go. . . enjoy.”

Brandon flopped down in a recliner, some place that he would have good visibility of the room . . . but also because it was comfortable.  He wanted to change clothes, get out of the uniform that now felt silly in these surroundings.  But he didn’t want to leave Angela alone, on Danny’s orders, and, . . . well . . . also because it seemed she needed protected.  It struck a chord with Brandon, and he wanted to keep her safe, even if he couldn’t keep himself safe.  Brandon started to relax, and adding to Angela . . . 

“Take a load off, Danny’ll be back in a few.  You’re safe here . . . and among friends.”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 27, 2004)

"Thank you... " she accepted the water with a weak smile and took a sip.  She was amazed at how good it tasted.  The water at the asylum had come from a well, so it had alwas tasted like it had a lot of sulfur in it.

She was quite jumpy, turning to look whenever she heard a noise, and nearly jumping out of her seat when a car backfired on the street below.  Trying to relax some, she tried making conversation.  "Uh... what month is it?"


----------



## Radiant (Mar 28, 2004)

-Shar, Flex:
8:30
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

After some breakfast the Prof locked himself away to do whatever it is he does with all that computer stuff he has. Especially that stupid looking helmet.
So Flex is the only one who's there to answer the door then Shar finally arrives at the institute.
For Shar it is a surprise as she has no idea who Flex is or why he is in the mansion at all. And having someone with his appearance suddenly tower over you in a doorway is not eactly a pleasant morning surprise.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 28, 2004)

-Psyche
21:31
another namelss back alley...

As pleasant as hope is it doesn't help a bit then Alicia hears footsteps behind her. With a look behind her she can see the two suits leave the restaurand and mount silencers on their guns before they run after her. One tries a shot before she manages to get around a corners but misses. You can see it hits a wall right beside you.

_(will save to hold of transformation was 23)_

_Initiative:
Psyche 18
Suits 5_


----------



## Radiant (Mar 28, 2004)

-Data: 
08:04 
Frank's apartment

"Good Morning Mr Morrison. I have a proposal for you."
It's a male voice that sounds so terribly normal that you think it must have been altered some way.
"I trust that you noticed what the files I just sent you mean. They are killing machines, built only to exterminate people like you. And me. And there is no way to hide from them. Their mutant scanners can find you if you use your powers or not. And our talents are needed to prevent problems like them. If you are good enough that is."


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 28, 2004)

*Data*



> "I trust that you noticed what the files I just sent you mean. They are killing machines, built only to exterminate people like you. And me"




_People like me? And him? Mutants?_ "Who..." Frank is just about to ask who the man is, when he continues...



> "And there is no way to hide from them. Their mutant scanners can find you if you use your powers or not."




_Pessimistic much?_ Frank glances back at the computer screen. _Though he has a point, it does look like some kind of killer robot. Armor, lasers, gene scanners. Scanners for mutant genes?_ A worried expression settles on Franks face. _This could be seriously bad if it's true..._



> "And our talents are needed to prevent problems like them. If you are good enough that is"




"Good enough? I suppose I could handle a machine. Now, how about you tell me who you are, and you might get my interest..." With that, Frank grips the phone in one hand and sits down in front of the computer again, skimming the SENTINEL files again while waiting for a reply from the unknown voice.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 28, 2004)

"Whoa," Flex says as a means of greeting, his appreciation for Shar's form barely concealed, "Uh?  No wait, lemme guess!  Sharon right?  Ya ya, Prof is waitin' for ya.  I made the coffee strong enough to make your hair fall out.  Xavier ain't bald for no reason y'know.  I'm Flex, by the way."

The towering meathead extends a meaty paw toward her and tries his best not to crush hers like a grape.  Afterwords, he leads her back to the kitchen where the brew awaits.


----------



## Keia (Mar 28, 2004)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]*



			
				Angela said:
			
		

> Trying to relax some, she tried making conversation.  "Uh... what month is it?"




Brandon looked somewhat surprised by the question.  Lucky for him he had eyes of fire, which made these reactions less apparent.  Acting casual, he went to answer the question . . . then had to remember himself what month it was.  It used to be so automatic . . . the months were based on what his training was and what sport was active.

"Uh . . . May, I think," Brandon said, chuckling, "Almsot forgot myself.  I haven't really had much in the way of variation to really think about what day it was or even what month it was.  'Course, living on the left coast helps, too."

Brandon got quiet for a few seconds, thinking about what he was missing, spring ball, training, draft camps, end of the track season.  He sighed, those days were long gone, but still painful to think about all that he had missed.  The news reports had died down, but Brandon was strictly an ESPN, MTV kinda guy - he didn't have much time for the news.

"Danny always seems to hide his remote.  I don't think it's on purpose . . . but if we find it, we can catch up on end of Lettermen, MTV or whatever," Brandon offered.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

*Alicia Emmrich: Human/Female (PL5)*

The bullet might not have made a noise but Alicia let out a shriek as it slams into the masonry next to her, _There going to kill me!_

Alicia had little or no doubt about it and the impact of such a thought made the tears flow down her dirty cheeks and she screams out in a panicked voice, “I didn’t see anything!”

As she fights to choke back the tears she realize in horror at some point she had stopped running, “Please!  I didn’t see anything…” 

Her own thought trials off as she realizes that one more death will not haunt these people’s conscience.  Struggling with a headache and the queasy feeling in her stomach she again starts to run down the ally.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 28, 2004)

"May..." She repeated thoughtfully.  Then, it occurred to her that she was not entirely sure when she had first been put into the asylum.  So she had no way of knowing how long she had been in there.  Then again, that was not a very happy topic to think about, so she tried to take her mind off of it.

She regarded Brandon for a moment, tilting her head to one side as she examined him.  He seemed to be deep in thought, with a serious expression upon his face.  She wondered what he was thinking about, and was just about to ask when he spoke up.



> "Danny always seems to hide his remote. I don't think it's on purpose . . . but if we find it, we can catch up on end of Lettermen, MTV or whatever," Brandon offered.




"Sure... sounds good to me," she replied.  She then remembered the white practice uniform Danny had given her.  "Maybe I should get a quick shower, before Danny comes back..."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 28, 2004)

> "Whoa," Flex says as a means of greeting, his appreciation for Shar's form barely concealed, "Uh? No wait, lemme guess! Sharon right? Ya ya, Prof is waitin' for ya. I made the coffee strong enough to make your hair fall out. Xavier ain't bald for no reason y'know. I'm Flex, by the way."
> 
> The towering meathead extends a meaty paw toward her and tries his best not to crush hers like a grape. Afterwords, he leads her back to the kitchen where the brew awaits.



Sharon takes an involuntary step back when confronted with the appearance of Flex. _*If this were anywhere else, that would seem scary,*_ she thinks to herself.

*"I'm sure you are,"* Sharon says, stifling a yawn. *"Charles always told me I made him bald. I never bought into that yarn either,"* she adds, yawning again. *"Coffee, lotsa milk, double sweet. C'mon, before I have a nap on the lawn,"* she says, not quite willing to shake hands for some reason.

*"How's Charles doing? He sounded stressed on the phone."*


----------



## Radiant (Mar 29, 2004)

-Data: 
08:04 
Frank's apartment

"And what use would a name be now? You will meet me soon enough. But I can give you this courtesy"
The voice changes to a more natural sounding but rather harsh female.She must have switched of the sound filters.
"We can use your skills and it is in your best interest to work with us. And even better I am willing to compensate you generously for your services. Take your time to decide there are certain dangers in our line of work. Take a look outside your window."
Then you do you see a black limo with tinted class stop in front of the building.
"I have no intention of forcing you to anything so you now have three options. Others have been alerted to your presence and they will come after you this morning. You can either try to go on with your life and wait there you are. You will not like what happens then they meet you. Your second option is to take your bags and run right now. If you do not waste time your chances of getting out of town are not that bad. You will probably be hiding for the next few years and won't know what you will eat or there you will sleep the next day. But you can make it. 
Last you can get into the car waiting for you down there. That's the tough choice because you got to have sand to make it in our lifestyle. 
The car will be waiting until exactly 10:00. Think about it, and if you don't get in you will never hear from me again."


----------



## Radiant (Mar 29, 2004)

-Shar, Flex:
8:35
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

The Professor joins you in the kitchen after you had your first cup of coffee.
He looks tired and confused but at least still determined.
"Thank you for coming Sharon. There is much to do and I can't handle it all alone. Let's make it short for now: The X-Men have vanished."
He takes a look at Flex.
"That's the name the other students here use then they go on their missions. If this all goes as I fear you will know more than you like about that before this day is over. Anyway. Scott is the only one who is still here but whatever he met he can not go back to face it alone. I tried to contact Hank but the Avengers are in Latveria. And even if that would not be the case I do not know if they would help us at all. They still see us as outlaws."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2004)

*"Ohmygod,"* Sharon says, stunned.  *"Vanished?"*

*"Is Scott alright?  Did he tell you anything about what happened or where the others are?  He wouldn't just leave them,"* she says, thinking through what she knew of the mutants that made up the team.  *"I can't believe the others could be dead.  You'd know if that happened.  Wouldn't you?"*

She tries to drink her coffee but finds her appetite for it gone.

*"Anything I can do to help, Charles, you know I will do it.  They're the closest thing to family I ever had, next to you."*


----------



## Velenne (Mar 29, 2004)

Flex just scratches his head- which he suddenly feels he's in way over.  

"Wait.  So... X-um...men?" _Ain't that kinda sexist?  Little Hottie Redhead ain't a man.  Hey I'm not sayin' nuthin' if the chick don't._ "Mission?  *Avengers??*  Like Captain America and all those guys!?  You and Tigger-finger-One-eye know them??" 

_Better to stay silent and thought a fool, mosquito...__ Ya, _ tia_ always knew when to talk.  Though why she called me mosquito I'll never get.  Man, just shut up and hear him out!_ 

Flex keeps his mouth shut and decides to save the rest of his questions for later.


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 29, 2004)

*Data*



> "The voice changes to a more natural sounding but rather harsh female.She must have switched of the sound filters."




"That's better..."



> "I have no intention of forcing you to anything so you now have three options. Others have been alerted to your presence and they will come after you this morning. You can either try to go on with your life and wait there you are. You will not like what happens then they meet you."




_Why me?_



> "Your second option is to take your bags and run right now. If you do not waste time your chances of getting out of town are not that bad. You will probably be hiding for the next few years and won't know what you will eat or there you will sleep the next day. But you can make it."




_Not really an option, that. I need to find out what this woman is talking about._



> Last you can get into the car waiting for you down there. That's the tough choice because you got to have sand to make it in our lifestyle.
> The car will be waiting until exactly 10:00. Think about it, and if you don't get in you will never hear from me again."




"Your lifestyle? And what would that be?" Frank says into the phone while walking off to the closet, looking for his trunk. _"Interesting morning", yeah. Dammit!_


----------



## Radiant (Mar 29, 2004)

-Psyche
21:31
another namelss back alley...

Then they realize that Alicia has stopped the two suits slow down to a walk.
"Sorry girl it's nothing personal. Just stay still and I promise it won't hurt a bit."
The one speaking now has string italian accent.
Two more shots blast into the concrete around your feet. _(17 and 11, Will save 15)_

_Initiative:
Psyche: 4
Suits: 10_

Alicia just managed to turn around and start running again then the men finally find their aim _(21 and 19 for the shots. )_.
You feel pain spread in your right shoulder and the last thing you notice before you loose consciousness is the concrete hitting your face. By the time the second shot draws some blood from your arm you don't even notice it. _(damage save of 4, falied by 14 and got disabled)_


----------



## Keia (Mar 29, 2004)

Angela said:
			
		

> "Sure... sounds good to me," she replied.  She then remembered the white practice uniform Danny had given her.  "Maybe I should get a quick shower, before Danny comes back..."




“Good idea,” Brandon said as he hopped up from the recliner.  Playing the part of tour guide, Brandon walked to the full bathroom pointing out interesting facts about the pictures and pieces of furniture along the way . . . all of them completely made up. He spoke in the fake tour guide voice and keep a grin on his face the whole time.

“. . . and this fine piece of Americana, the floor lamp, has an amazing history and can be bought for $20 at your local superstore.  While over here, is a picture of Danny at a local tournament . . . sound captured at the time of the picture was rumored to have heard Danny saying ‘Wax on, was off” though there really was no proof . . . ”

“ . . . and here’s the bathroom, towels on the rack, shower supplies should be in the shower – I think there’s even some of that women’s fragrance shampoo in there somewhere – no that I know anything about that . . . though it does smell good.  Exhaust fan switch is right there and the hair dryer is in this drawer.  Give me a holler if you need anything else.”

Brandon then jogged back to his spare clothes and changed out of his uniform and into casual, loose fitting clothes (a USC sweat shirt and baggy jeans), cleaning up a bit from the night on the rooftops.  He then hurried back to be within earshot if Angela needed anything.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 29, 2004)

She followed Brandon on the tour, smiling and occasionally laughing at what he said.  It felt really good to laugh.  She still felt exhausted though, and hoped that a quick shower would help wake her up some.  "Thanks.  If there is women's shampoo in there, I'm sure I'll find it."

She went into he bathroom, and shut the door behind her.  She was so focused on getting a shower that she barely glanced in the mirror, so she did not notice that the area around her eyes now appeared to be on fire.

A few minutes later, feeling cleaned up and refreshed, she changed into the white practice uniform.  She retrieved the hair dryer from the drawer and plugged it in, eyeing her reflection critically.  It was then that she noticed the fire around her eyes for the first time, and stared at her reflection in shock.  Then, she did the only thing that made sense when someone thought their eyes were on fire.  She screamed.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 29, 2004)

-Gemini, Phoenix:
00:26
Danny Rand's place

Iron Fist or Danny rand is more than just your generic guy. He is a master martial artist with self discipline and awareness beyond anything most people can imagine. His mastery of his own body went so far that he can create energy through his will alone to soround his strikes. 
All that doesn't prevent him from looking damn stupid then he enters his loft and drops a bag of burgers on his foot. Cause like any generic guy he is still not expecting to scream of a panicked women from his bathroom.


----------



## Keia (Mar 29, 2004)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]*

_00:26
Danny Rand's place_

_‘Long pass down the right side line . . . definitely some jostling between Laine and the all-pro defensive back . . . Laine stretches . . . and Makes the Grab!!  The crowd goes wild as . . .’_ Brandon’s thoughts were interrupted.



			
				Angela said:
			
		

> Then, she did the only thing that made sense when someone thought their eyes were on fire. She screamed.




Brandon bolted upright, out of his reverie, only then noticing Danny just entering the apartment.  “I got it, boss,” Brandon commented as he rushed to the bathroom door . . . then stopped.

_’What do I do?  Do I rush in guns blazing or wait respectfully outside? Damn . . . screw it,’_ Brandon tapped on the door twice and called out “Everything okay in there, Angela?”  

He tried the door . . .


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 29, 2004)

_00:26
Danny Rand's place_

"Ohmigod ohmigod ohmigod,"  She turned on the tap and started splashing water on her face as quickly as she could, her thoughts going a mile a minute.  _How'd this happen?  How'd I manage to catch my eyes on fire?  I didn't see any sparks... but eyes aren't supposed to just catch on fire!_  She glanced back up at the mirror, saw that the flames were still there, and splashed some more water on her face.  _One would think if their eyes were on fire, it would hurt a lot more.  And wait a moment... how can I still see if my eyes were on fire?_  She paused then, confused.  Slowly, she raised one trembling hand to her eyes, but did not feel anything.  No heat.  No pain.  A hallucination, then?  She examined her reflection a little bit closer.  She had no way of knowing if it was a hallucination or not.  But... didn't Brandon's eyes look like they were burning?  What in the world was going on here?

She turned to look as the door opened, and gave Brandon a look of puzzlement.  Then she realized that she must have screamed and blushed, obviously embarrassed.  "Uhm.... sorry.  I... I thought my eyes were on fire..." she stuttered stupidly.  Frankly, she felt like an idiot.


----------



## Keia (Mar 29, 2004)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]*

_00:26
Danny Rand's place_



			
				Angela said:
			
		

> She turned to look as the door opened, and gave Brandon a look of puzzlement.  Then she realized that she must have screamed and blushed, obviously embarrassed.  "Uhm.... sorry.  I... I thought my eyes were on fire..." she stuttered stupidly.  Frankly, she felt like an idiot.




Brandon nodded, then looked down the hall, giving Danny the thumbs up 'everything's okay' sign.  "Don't feel bad, Angela, you should have seen the amount of Visine I went through before I realized it was just an outward display of my power."

Brandon leaned against the door frame and continued, "When you turned into me on the street, your eyes were flaming then.  When you changed back, your eyes were still flaming.  Danny may have some explanation better than I could.  Why don't you finish up in here and come on out?  Food's here!"

Brandon smiled and looked at Angela. _'Wow,'_ he thought, _'she cleans up real nice . . .'_

"Gonna be okay?" Brandon asked, compassion and understanding still in his voice.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 30, 2004)

_00:26
Danny Rand's place_



> Brandon leaned against the door frame and continued, "When you turned into me on the street, your eyes were flaming then.  When you changed back, your eyes were still flaming.  Danny may have some explanation better than I could.  Why don't you finish up in here and come on out?  Food's here!"




She listened to his explanation, calming down slightly as he spoke.  Her eyes strayed back to the mirror, and she regarded the flames properly.  She had never had flaming eyes before.  Finally, she offered him a small smile.  "Okay, I will.  Thanks."  She felt a little bit better, but she could not help but to wonder if her eyes would look like this forever.  




> "Gonna be okay?" Brandon asked, compassion and understanding still in his voice.




"I think so," she said in reply.  She looked a lot less frightened, but her voice was still trembling slightly.  It would take her a few moments more to calm down.  She took a few deep breaths, before adding, "I just need to dry my hair, and I'll be right out..."


----------



## Radiant (Mar 30, 2004)

-Gemini, Phoenix:
00:27
Danny Rand's place

Danny gice Brandon the `nothing is allright, I have a cheesburger on my foot' look. He stays out of the bathroom and is just relieved that Brandon handles it. He spreads the food over the table and it looks like he bought the whole shop so the unfortunate cheesburger from before is not missed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2004)

*Alicia Emmrich: Human/Female (PL5)*

The force of the bullet’s impact send Alicia hard into the unforgiving cement as the pain that erupts through Alicia’s bringing tears to her eyes.  She tries to fight and struggle threw the pain but her vision starts to blacken and all she can think about is the suits last words, _This hurts more than a bit._  

She tries to voice her desire to live but the headache and the queasiness in her stomach is too much to resist.  She gags trying to force the unpleasant feeling from her stomach as her eyes refocus and her eyes slowly change color from a dark green to a pale icy blue.  The change happens from the pupils out and the dirt and grim that had accumulated on Alicia slowly starts to fade away.

As the new presence forces its powerful will through out there shared body Alicia’s features and clothing slowly merge and change to match those of the persona’s.  The new persona doesn’t wait for the change to take full effect before she sits up and turns to face Alicia’s former tormentors and her current prey.  

The voice that address them is not the sweet voice of Alicia’s that was full of fear but is instead the voice of someone in total control and who would not except any less than that, “No, I imagine that didn’t hurt you but I promise this will worm.”

Her eyes unfocused and flair briefly as she tries to mentally rips though their minds.









*OOC:*


Hero Point to avoid disabled and extra effort to attack both.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 30, 2004)

-Shar, Flex:
8:36
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

"Yes we know them. Captain America isn't as tall as you would think from TV. And that's something then it comes from a guy in a wheelchair."
xavier smiles excusingly at Flex, knowing how shoked he must be.
"Scott seems to be allright but there are things to worry about. He lost his powers then he came back but then thy kicked back in they where stronger than ever. And I can not read his mind to see what happened to him. Someone, or something is blocking me out. Still I intend to send him back to find out what happened and get our students back. But I can not send him alone. To be sure he can handle whatever problems are there he will need a team. And that is there you both come in. I have allready cheked through my files and used Cerebro to find suitable candidates. I will try to convince them to help us."
He turns to Flex again.
"I am very sorry you have been drawn into all this. I intended to show you what the X-Men are soon but now it appears that they need your help before you could even be proper introduced. This might be dangerous and you don't have to do it."


----------



## Radiant (Mar 30, 2004)

-Data: 
08:04 
Frank's apartment

"Yes our lifestyle. We are agents that try to save our own race. On the bright side we have all the money and resources you could ever wish for and most of us don't have single boring day. The downside is that we have to steal, lie and fight to survive. Those Sentinels you see there haven been destroyed by us one year ago before they could ever be used on grand scale. 
Others of us used their influence to prevent the project from being restarted again. Two month ago the dirt we have on a certain senator prevented the proposal of law that would require mutants to register with the local police. And last week we destroyed a religious sect that saw all mutation as an insult to god and was hunting mutant kids in their hometown.
We never run out of work. Think about what you want to do with your life. My offer stands."
Then she hangs up.


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 30, 2004)

*Data*

Frank pulls a suitcase out of the closet, absently stuffing clothes in it while thinking of what the woman just said. _No matter what, people are appaerently coming for me._ He stuffs in enough jeans, t-shirts and underwear for two weeks, and then grabs his laptop and puts it on top of his clothes. His wallet, watch and keys _- as if I'll need those keys again -_ join the rest in the suitcase before it is zipped closed. Frank grabs his brown trenchcoat from the coat hanger in the hall, gets out, and locks the door.

He then heads down the stairs and outside, towards the waiting car. _At least I'll stay alive, and maybe get some answers from these people. Like who's after me. If that's true, that is.

Helping mutants might be better than sitting at home all evenings doing absolutely nothing, at least. Oh well..._ He knocks on the driver's window. "Sir? Or Ma'am? You came to pick me up?"

OOC: ...to be edited if anything unexpected happens in the meantime, of course.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 30, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "I am very sorry you have been drawn into all this. I intended to show you what the X-Men are soon but now it appears that they need your help before you could even be proper introduced. This might be dangerous and you don't have to do it."



*"Just looking at him I can tell he doesn't worry too much about dangerous situations, Charles,"* Sharon says.  *"Who else do we need to round up?  My bike still has a full tank of gas, but it's only good for one if I'm going to have passengers,"* she says. * "I'm not even sure it could hold him,"* she says with a bit of a chuckle.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 31, 2004)

-Shar, Flex:
8:38
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

"The candidate I have in mind is so bored that he will jump on the chance to help us. A mysterious women who invites him on a secret mission in jet that could be from a sci fi movie? I don't think you will have any problems with Mr Morrsion. I'll give you his adress, I fear it won't be such a short drive. In the meantime Ben and I have an apointment with a certain Mr Mathews at his school. He does not even know he is a mutant yet but Cerebro detected a strong potential and his powers will break out soon. I just wished I could have visited him in less dire circumstances."


----------



## Velenne (Apr 1, 2004)

Flex breaks out in laughter.

"We gonna bust in on some kid in Algebra and tell him he's gonna be an Avenger or something?  Er...X-man, whatever.  Ha!  Ya count me in on this one!"

The giant teen takes several more bites of his grilled chicken breast, finishing it off in a total of five chomps, then reaches for another.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 1, 2004)

*"I'm pretty sure Charles has a little more subtlety in mind than that,"* Shar says with a smile at the exuberance displayed by Flex.  Taking the address from Xavier, she nods.  *"I've always wanted to be the mysterious woman, Charles," *she says with a grin.  *"I'll track this Morrison fellow down right away.  Do you have a picture or description of him in case I run into problems finding him?"*


----------



## Keia (Apr 1, 2004)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]*

_00:26
Danny Rand's place_



			
				Angela said:
			
		

> She took a few deep breaths, before adding, "I just need to dry my hair, and I'll be right out..."




Brandon smiled and replied, "Don't take too long, there might not be much food left by then."  He closed the bathroom door a bit, went into the kitchen and had a look at all the food that Danny had gotten.  "Then again, there just might . . . Didn't know what to get?" He asked, rhetorically.

Brandon waited a bit for Angela to arrive before digging in, keeping an eye on the hallway for her to make her appearance.  Danny had charged him with keeping watch over her . . . yeah, that was the reason.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 2, 2004)

_00:26
Danny Rand's place_

A few minutes later, Angela emerged from the bathroom and padded into the kitchen, dressed in the practice uniform that Danny had lent her.  She definitely felt a lot better after having the opportunity to get cleaned up.  Her appearance had improved drastically as well; her hair looked shiny and healthy, no longer falling in lank strands around her face.  There was some color on her cheeks too, though she was still quite pale.

She beamed at Danny and Brandon, before her eyes fell upon the food piled upon the table.  "Wow..."  It definitely looked and smelled a lot better than what they served in the aylum.  But, looking at it made her remember that she had no money to pay Danny back, as he had probably spent a small fortune on this feast.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 2, 2004)

-Shar 
08:10 
On the street in front of Frank's place

Xavier didn't have a picture of Frank and in his usual manner just counted on cerebro to find him if the need arises. He just pointed you in the general direction. Maybe he thinks your skills as a private detective work some kind of automatic power instead of causing hours of work but who knows. For some reason you could not find any official record that the guy exists. Regardless you mananged to find him in under 24 hours. Again it is morning and again you shouldn't be up at all but at least you can see the face of your "target" now. The boy is just leaving the building and heading for a black limo on the other side of the street.

-Data 
08:10 
On the street in front of Frank's place

The window of the car opens and you can see a blond women in her twenties, her hair bound back and wearing a drivers uniform. She smiles at you and doesn't look the least bit surprised that you are allready there.
"Yes I was waiting for you. I see you made a quick decision, that's a good attitude."
She opens the door for you.
"Come on and don't worry. I looked as unsure as you did then I was recruited."
Her voice is not the same as the one that called you on the phone. 
Right at that moment a motorcicle drives around the corner.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 2, 2004)

-Shadow, Flex
14:00
Brian's school

Flex can see the shadows leteraly flow together to form the body of a boy. Around him lie the unconscious and bleeding bodies of some other schooboys and it looks like something slashed at them with claws. Xavier is right beside you with his eyes closed, concentrating on the boy from the shadows. Then you arrived you only saw a flowing mass of formless shadow but whatever Xavier is doing it brings the mutant back to his normal state.
Sadly for you, you didn't arrive early enough to just bust into class and as the boys around you found out the hard way Brian just discovered his mutant powers.

(ooc: this play right during the background you wrote Mimic, so Xavier is currently in your mind and teaches you how to control your shadow power.)


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Shar
> 08:10
> On the street in front of Frank's place
> 
> Xavier didn't have a picture of Frank and in his usual manner just counted on cerebro to find him if the need arises. He just pointed you in the general direction. Maybe he thinks your skills as a private detective work some kind of automatic power instead of causing hours of work but who knows. For some reason you could not find any official record that the guy exists. Regardless you mananged to find him in under 24 hours. Again it is morning and again you shouldn't be up at all but at least you can see the face of your "target" now. The boy is just leaving the building and heading for a black limo on the other side of the street.



Shar spots the exceedingly tall Frank.

*Ok, that's gotta be him, *she thinks to herself. *Hey, maybe my PI skills are an automatic power now! *she quips to herself. She comes to a stop right in front of the limo. *Straightforward or mysterious... aw what the hell, I'm too tired.*

*"Hey, big guy,"* she calls in a friendly manner, pulling off her helmet and climbing off her bike. *"You Frank Morrison?" *she asks, stretching her arms up and cracking her back in relief. She runs her fingers through her hair to calm it down from wearing her helmet. *"I'd hate to have you run off when I came all the way from Westchester in the morning rush hour just to see you,"* she says with a smile. *"Charles never said you were loaded,"* she says, nodding at the car and driver.


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 2, 2004)

_And lo, this morning just became even more interesting. Let's see if that's good or bad._ Frank leans halfway through the open window and whispers to the driver: "I know you're not the woman who just called me, but do you know if that woman over there is one of the people who I don't want to get their hands on me?" Frank leans back out and looks at the woman who just arrived, slightly confused, but intent on trying to keep her occupied while waiting for an answer from the driver.

He flashes off a smile at the woman, still holding the suitcase. "Yeah, I'm Frank. Not really that loaded though. I'm off to see a friend of mine, and he's kinda loaded. Anyway, why come that far just to see me?"

He then leans back into the car and casually says - this time in a normal tone - to the driver, "Hold it a minute, miss."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

*"Yes, please do hold it a minute and don't run over my bike," *Sharon says, walking past the driver.  Her senses flash as she detects the mutant gene within her.  She walks up by Frank and says in a quiet voice to avoid being overheard, *"A friend of mine really could use your help.  Some students of his have vanished, and we really could use someone with your special talents to help us find them.  If you're as good as Professor Xavier thinks, this is a good shot at some... X-citement,"* she says with a grin.

_*Hah, I can be original afterall,* _she says to herself.  *Damnit, I never thought to ask if Charles even knows him.  I probably lost him.*

*"Sorry, sport.  I don't even know if you know Charles Xavier or not.  I was kind of going on the assumption you did.  I'd really like to go over this with you in a bit more detail if you're in the dark at all about what I'm getting at, but without an audience listening in."*


----------



## Mimic (Apr 2, 2004)

**Thump**

The body of a young man falls literally from the wall a few meters ahead of you, he lays face forward not moving for a few moments with only a haggard breathing to show that he is still alive.

He slowly pulls his arms up by his head and pushes himself into a kneeling postion. He leans forward slightly and spits blood onto the ground before looking up at the two people in front of him.

What have you done to me? Is the first thing he says.

Your taken back slightly by the sight before you. He has dark skin, darker then you have seen before but with what looks like dark splotches that randomly move and shift about but his eyes are the really disturbing feature, no pupil is noticeable, his eyes seem to draw the light into them giving no reflection what so ever and the only way to know they are eyes is the bizare red glow around the outer edges.

He manages to stand, he is pretty shaky,  but before you can say or do anything he takes a step backwards. No, don't touch me. Get away from me. He backs up until he hits the wall. His clothes are torn and it looks like he is beat up pretty badly, his lip is split, one of his eyes is swelling up and by the way he is holding his side your fairly sure that at least one of his ribs is cracked if not broken.

He leans his head to the side as is listening to something only he can hear.

Mutant?

...

What the hell is a mutant?

...

This can't be happening... this isn't real... this isn't real...

The effects of the fight and the revelation is too much, he slowly slides down the wall until his is sitting, he then collapes on his side out cold.


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 3, 2004)

"That's right, miss, I have no idea what you're talking about," Frank says with a smile. "A place with no audience, eh? How about my apartment?" He leans back towards the driver. "Slightly more than a minute then, I'm afraid. Sit tight, I'll be back."

_Finally, I just might get an explanation to all this._"Anyway, who's this Charles Xavier fellow?"


----------



## Radiant (Apr 4, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:10
On the street in front of Frank's place

Then Sharon calls to Frank the women in the car immediatly opens the back door.
"Mr Charles Xavier is a telepath who uses his power to create a highly effective and totaly loyal strike team. If you value any part of you personality you should get in right now."


----------



## Radiant (Apr 4, 2004)

-Psyche
21:31
another namelss back alley...

Mistress Minds powers reach out before the killers can react and one of them tumbles screaming to the ground without any visible reason.
The other tumbles backwards and holds one hand at his head while he tries to stay on his feet. His eyes are wide open and he points his gun rougly in your direction.
"Oh crap, you're one of them superfreaks! Leave me alone you hear me!"
He glances backwards to see there he can run but to his credit he tries to stay between Mistress Mind and his fallen comrade.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 4, 2004)

00:30
Danny Rand's place

Danny shurgs to Brandon.
"I know the owner, he had some trouble with local thugs once. Then I told him I have some visitors..."
He shrugs again and points at the table.
"This is what happened."
"So Angela do you feel like telling us who is after you? Don't worry you can stay here for now and whoever it is won't get far in my home but it would be a lot easier to help you if we knew what we're up to."


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 4, 2004)

"Alright. Alright! I'll stay out here, but I think I'll let the lady give me an explanation, if she can and wants to," Frank says with a look towards Sharon, while inching closer to the car. "Care to enlighten me, or should I just go with this other woman?"


----------



## Velenne (Apr 4, 2004)

Flex marches up to the prone kid and hauls him up by the collar- backwards of course, so that the kid's back is to him.  "No need to have another Red-Eye experience, eh amigo?  And don't start getting pissy with me.  You want to blame someone, blame your parents.  Or God.  Or the media or something, but not us.  We're here to help."  He gives the unconcious form a little shake before tossing him over his shoulder like a ragdoll and looking at Charles Xavier for guidance.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

Keep doing that and I'm going to barf all over you. A weak voice comes from behind him.

Put me down, I'm fine. I can walk.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2004)

*Mistress Mind: Human/Female (PL8)*

-Psyche
21:31
another namelss back alley...

Mistress Mind’s face warps in anger but her voice, remains calm, cold and calculating, “Leave you alone?  Just like you left her alone?  Yes, maggot, I think that can be arranged.”

Her eyes flare briefly as she lashes out with her mind again…









*OOC:*


Free Actions: Force Field (5 ranks) and Maintain sustained mental assaults on both suits.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

Sharon just shakes her head at the driver.  *"Not a lot to explain really.  She's right though.  Charles is a telepath and possibly the most powerful mutant on the planet.  But he's also a teacher, and a to many of his students, a father.  He teaches mutants like you and me how to control and develop their powers."  *Sharon focus a moment, looking at the driver, checking for weapons with her vision, then checking the vehicle itself for anything odd as she continues.

*"The most powerful, most promising, of his kids are given a shot at joining his 'X-men.'  Guess they are kind of like the Avengers, you know, out to save the world from unspeakable evil?"* she says with a chuckle.  *"Nobody is forced into it.  Guess Charles could force people to join if he really wanted, but why the hell would I be here if that was the case.  Besides, Charles doesn't need to do that to make his kids loyal,"* she says with a bit of a hard stare at the driver.

*"But most of his X-men have vanished.  Only one came back from a mission, and he can't remember a thing.  So Charles is trying to get together a rescue party of sorts.  If you want to have some excitement, you're welcome to come.  But nobody is here to force you.  You can hop in your pal's limo and do whatever; I'll just tell Charles you weren't interested.  He just said you were bored and wanted a little excitement.  Well, I can't promise the little part, but excitement... if I know Charles, you'll have that in spades."*

_Lemme know if there is any weapons or odd gadgets I spot in the limo or on the driver._


----------



## Radiant (Apr 4, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:11
On the street in front of Frank's place

There is nothing extraordinary about the limo but Shar notices several things about the driver. First you can feel an active X-Factor so she is a mutant. Second she has gun under her vest and third she isn't a driver at all. Not that there aren't good looking women doing that job but she is just too perfect. From her incredibly attractive figure to her carefully bound back  blond hair she looks like you would expect it in a movie. Even her cap is turned slightly to the side to prevent her from looking to stern in the clothes. Someobe from outside your buisness would probably never notice it  but even her uniform is just slightly too tight. Together with the brand new car she looks like what you would sent if you wanted to impress a boy who spends most of his time in front of a screen.
The women eyes Shar as closely as she does her but speaks to Frank.
"Terrific. I don't know her so he allready has another one under his power. If you get anythere near that Xavier you are lost. I won't force you to get in but don't let her get near you, she might be conditioned to attack if you don't agree to come with her."
She hits a key and the backdoor opens in case Frank wants to get in.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

*"Oh puh-leeze,"* Shar says rolling her eyes.  *"You're not a stupid man, Frank.  I can tell that from talking with you for thirty seconds.  I have no idea where you're going, or where you think you are going with her, but before you go, I'd ask her about the gun she's holstering under her jacket, why she looks more like a movie limo driver than an actual one, who wouldn't be working in clothes that binding, and maybe while you're at it, you should get a look at her class 2 license.  See if she's actually even a limo driver,"* Shar says.

*"I don't make you any promises, Frank.  I'm just a private investigator with an old motorbike, the people who are like family to me are in trouble, and I am suffereing a severe lack of sleep in the last 36 hours.  You won't get rich coming with me.  I can't even afford to play dress up like she can,"* Sharon says with a nod at the driver.  *"I can't buy a limo, but I do have,"* she says, digging into her jean pockets, *"enough for a couple of cups of coffee on the way to Westchester," *she adds with a smile.  *"And I willing to share the coffee, even though I really want to hog it all."*

She sighs.  *"You can ask me whatever you want, Frank, and I'll answer your questions as best I can.  I can't expect you to choose that," *she says, jerking a thumb at her bike, *"over this limo without any questions.  But I'd ask a few questions of your driver if I were you."*


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 4, 2004)

*Data*

Frank looks back and forth from one woman to the other, confusion raging in his head. _Gun? Not an actual driver?_ Then, finally, something he heard only ten minutes earlier pops back up in his head. Of course, it was always there. Frank never forgets anything.



> The downside is that we have to steal, lie and fight to survive.




_This other woman never mentioned any of that._ Sure, she could be out to get him for some "highly effective and loyal strike team", but wasn't that what the woman in the limo was here for, too? _Only she was honest about it in that case,_ he thinks with an inward chuckle. _Oh, what the heck, at least biker woman isn't open about being some kind of criminal._

Frank pushes the back door shut with a sigh, and looks apologetically at the driver. "Sorry, I'll take my chances with..." He looks at Sharon "eh, I don't think we're actually introduced yet, but you've convinced me. I'm Frank, as you seem to know already. And you? By the way, got space for a suicase on that bike?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

*"Oh, I'm sorry, Frank.  I could tell you that, but then I'd have to kill you," *she says with a grin.  *"Just kidding!  You can chalk that up to me being very tired; both the bad joke and my forgetfullness.  I'm Sharon.  Sharon McAllister.  We can tie your suitcase on no problem though, if your sure about coming with me."*


----------



## Radiant (Apr 4, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:13
On the street in front of Frank's place

The features of the driver don't look so perfect anymore then she glares angry at Shar. She hands out another of the stairs to Frank then she hears his decision and then leans back with a sigh, visibly forcing herself to relax. 
"Kids, why do I bother at all. I tried to play this nicely I really did but you are not leaving me a choice now."
She hits a key and the window seperating herself from the passenger section lowers an inch.
"Dear, please get me that brat. And let's take care of Xaviers new lapdog while at it."
Frank might never forget what he saw but he did not take a look into the limo then he slammed the door shut. Exactly that door is opening again now.
The first thing you see under it is a pair of running shoes. Following suit is the body of a young women that lightly lifts herself out of the car. You would exepct her to be no older than 16 and she is wearing a dark green jumpsuit. Then her head gets out in the open the most striking thing about her appearance is the huge, perfectly white streak in her otherwise  auburn hair...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

*"Aw crap," *Sharon says, pulling out her Thunder Stick and snapping it out to staff form. *"Back off girls. I'm not in this for a fight, and if you know what's good for you, you'll get lost before you get hurt."* She tosses her helmet to Frank and looks around her with her senses, making sure the only threats are before her. *"Watch yourself, Frank,"* she says, starting to back-up towards her bike, keeping herself between Frank and the two women.

_*Senses, don't fail me now,* _she thinks to herself, hoping her deflection powers are able to deal with... whatever comes at her.


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 5, 2004)

_Dear morning, please get less interesting..._ "That's right, ladies, violence won't be necessary. But if I have to, I can dole it out as well as you guys," Frank says, before putting down the helmet and his suitcase on the pavement and staring intently at Sharon's bike. It uprights itself slightly, and the engine starts roaring. "Hope you don't mind, Sharon. I'll be gentle"

Powers: Animation +8


----------



## Radiant (Apr 5, 2004)

-Psyche
21:31
another nameless back alley...

the second suit drops screaming beside his buddy. His voice is cut of by the loud thump then his head hits the concrete and then he is silent.
For a moment the alley is totaly quiet. Then you hear soft footsteps and notice a guy that has been living on the street long enough to look like a dirty trash can spying around the corner and then turn to run.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 5, 2004)

-Shadow, Flex
14:02
Brian's school

"I think you can let him down Ben."
The professor rolls to Brian's side.
"Hello, my name's Charles Xavier and I'm just here to help you. Don't be frightened. You are a mutant, gifted with special powers."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2004)

*Mistress Mind: Human/Female (PL8)*

-Psyche
21:31
another nameless back alley...

Mistress Mind ignores the sounds of running feet as she looks down at the fallen suits with an angry but superior look on her face, “Class is dismissed worms…”

As a new source of pain cascades through her damage body Mistress Mind looks down upon her arm and realizes that she was shot twice and not just once.  Her shoulder adds to the pain and her thoughts quickly turn to Alicia and her need for Mistress Mind’s protection.

As she staggers back closer to the restaurant she realizes she has no desire to fade into the background but that there is little choice in the matter.  As she reaches the stone masonry wall that is the side of the Italian restaurant Firenze Mistress Mind trying to avoid causes anymore pain than needed settles to the ground as she props herself upright against the cold masonry.  She tries to calm herself and quietly wait for sleep to take her.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 5, 2004)

_00:30
Danny Rand's place_



> "So Angela do you feel like telling us who is after you? Don't worry you can stay here for now and whoever it is won't get far in my home but it would be a lot easier to help you if we knew what we're up to."




"Uhm.." she lowered her head, suddenly finding the hamburger in front of her very interesting.  She stared down at it, as she considered Danny's question.  She was worried about how he and Brandon would react when they found out where she was from.  After all, there was a stigma against so called "crazy people", even if it was forced imprisonment.  What if they turned her away?  Or worse... made her go back?  Still, she owed them much, and the truth was the very least she could give them.

"I... I don't know if there is actually anybody following me.  Sometimes, when people left, they would send these big men in white coats to retrieve them."  She paused, realizing that she probably wasn't making much sense.  "I escaped from Shady Pines Asylum.  I had to.  They were doing... tests.  With new drugs, and big needles... and electricity...." she shivered at the memory, absently rubbing her bruised wrists.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 5, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Shadow, Flex
> 14:02
> Brian's school
> 
> ...




Ben lets go of Brian and he lowers himelf to the ground, his back to the pavement. "Special powers huh? If I wasn't in so much pain, I'd wager you were a dream of some sort, but then again I don't usually dream of bald men in wheelchairs."

"Ok, I'll bite." He says fishing around his jacket pockets, muttering to himself about the damage that was done to it. "Exactly what kind of powers are you talking about?" He brings out half a cigeratte, puts it to his lips and proceeds to light it. He pulls his arm away and finally gets a close look at his arm. "And while your at it, I don't suppose you could tell me, WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO MY ARM."  As he says the last part Brian sits up straight, wincing slightly do to the strain on his ribs.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 5, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:13
On the street in front of Frank's place

The girl shows a smile that would look really great on a tiger just about to pounce on his prey.
"What is it this you X-Men, the boy just decided to get on your side but allready overestimates himself like the rest of you. And there I thought that arrogance is just a way to compensate for too tight suits."
She stretches her finger until her joints click and steps right in front of the advancing motorcicle.
"Boy you look cute and that attempt to threaten me sure is too. So just stay out of the way. In the end you will be thanking me anyway so why take some broken ribs with ya."
Then she turns to face Shar without a word. Appearantly she doesn't even intend to offer her the option to retreat.

Initiative:
Shar: 7
Data: 19
Rogue: 16


----------



## Radiant (Apr 5, 2004)

-Shadow, Flex
14:03
Brian's school

"I think your powers allow you to morph into shadow Brian. And appearanlty they have some other... sideffects. I can teach you how to use them so they don't get out of control. And beside that I find myself in dire need of gifted young people like you."
He motions to a waiting car.
"We should be leaving, I have allready alerted an ambulance for those poor boys and you should not be here then they arrive."
At that there's a moan from the so far totaly ignored guys on the ground.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 6, 2004)

"I remember now, you were in my head..." he says as he taps his finger against his temple.

Brian slowly stands looks around shrugs slightly, "might as well, going to be kicked out of school for sure, man the parents are going to be pissed."

"How long am I going to look like this anyways?" He glances over to where Flex is standing, he finishes his smoke and crushes it out with his boot. "Could be worse I guess."

Brian will start to walk towards the waiting car.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 6, 2004)

Radiant,

Per my general post, I'll have to step down from this game.  I think it's simple enough to say that Flex finds the whole 'being an X-man' thing a bit overwhelming and respectfully declines Xavier's offer to help out Scott and the others.  Again, sorry.

-Nate


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 6, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Boy you look cute and that attempt to threaten me sure is too. So just stay out of the way."



"Not likely, miss. I'm sorry." The motorcycle rears up and slams into Rogue. Meanwhile, Frank backs away from the car and looks up and down the street for more parked vehicles small enough for him to animate. _OOC: ...and will do so, given time._


----------



## Keia (Apr 6, 2004)

_00:30
Danny Rand's place_



			
				Angela said:
			
		

> "I... I don't know if there is actually anybody following me.  Sometimes, when people left, they would send these big men in white coats to retrieve them."  She paused, realizing that she probably wasn't making much sense.  "I escaped from Shady Pines Asylum.  I had to.  They were doing... tests.  With new drugs, and big needles... and electricity...."




Brandon took an involuntary step back as he heard her tale, thinking, _'I bet that's what would happen to me too, if some authority found out about my abilities.'_

Brandon looked at Danny, then stepped back to the food spread and dug in.  Between mouthfuls, Brandon said, "That sounds kinda harsh, but it kinda begs the next question so I'll bite . . . why were you in there in the first place - because of your powers?"


----------



## Radiant (Apr 6, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:13
On the street in front of Frank's place

It is not exactly a truck but then the girl ain't exactly tall either. She gets thrown sideways and her face hits the road hard then the bike slams into her.
_(attack roll of18 against flat footed opponent)_ 
"Rogue!!!"
The women in thecar looks shoked and for an instant you think her hair ripples and looks red instead of blond as she tries to get out of the door.
Then the girl in green pushs herself into a sitting postion and brushes some dust from her face. Amazingly there is no trace of even some torn skin there she hit the road. Shars super senses make it easy to see that the whole impact didn't leave the slightest trace.


> (Protection reduced the damage bunus beneath +0 so it had no effect.



"Ok some broken ribs it is then!"
She snaps if to herself or to you is hard to guess. Then she simply lifts up the bike in one hand and throws it at Frank like it was made of paper.
It hits him with a sickening crunch. 
_(attack roll of 16. save of 5, uses hero point and gets 17 on reroll. Save failed by 6, stunned and hit)_
"Maybe an arm too."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

Focussing on the rather frightening woman in front of her, and wary of the driver, Sharon spins her staff around, and jabs the end into Rogue's stomach.  The end lets out an energy pulse as she thrusts the staff forward.  She quickly steps back, staying on her guard.

_Using my Thunderstick.  Attack +8, Stun Power +6 (DC 16), not damaging so protection won't help if I do hit.  I'll use a hero point to re-roll on the attack if I get a die roll below 12 this round._

*"Who the hell are you people?"* she says, more than a bit unprepared for this.  *"Frank?  Frank are you ok?"* she asks, looking around her with her senses, trying to gauge his situation, and hoping her bike is still able to run.  _*Charles, what have you gotten me into?*_ she asks herself.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 6, 2004)

_00:30
Danny Rand's place_



> Brandon looked at Danny, then stepped back to the food spread and dug in.  Between mouthfuls, Brandon said, "That sounds kinda harsh, but it kinda begs the next question so I'll bite . . . why were you in there in the first place - because of your powers?"





"Kinda...."  She bit her lower lip, not wanting to go on, but she was committed to telling the truth.  Besides, they said confession was good for the soul, right?  "I was trying to get a divorce, and that made my husband angry.,  He tried to hit me and I... I accidentally burned him.  I didn't know I was a mutant before then."


----------



## Radiant (Apr 6, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:13
On the street in front of Frank's place

As powerfull as Rogue is, she is no trained fighter and so Shar's praciticed moves hit her right with perfect aim. (Attack total of 26)
She doubles over in pain then the shok hits her, it can't hurt her but sure as hell distract her (fortitude save of 12, failed by 4).

_Initiative:
Data 7 (is stunned though)
Shar 7
Rogue 12 (is still in shok)
Mystique 9_ 

The women with the wildly changin haircolour went from relieved to worried again within seconds. She draws a nasty looking military pistol and targets Shar right away but the bullet gets deflected by force tendril without much effort.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

Sharon steps back, collapsing her staff, and yanks her bike off of Frank.  She could fix the cosmetic damage later, but getting away would be good.  *"I need you up, Frank.  Now!"* she shouts at him, as she pushes the starter, praying it will fire up.  

_If it does start..._

Sharon points her collapsed staff at the bottom of the limosine, and triggers an energy blast at the limosine tires.  *"Let's go, Frank!" *she shouts again, preparing to hop on the bike.

_Thunderstick:  +8 to attack (ranged), 6L to the tire._

_If it doesn't start..._

Sharon lets out a very unladylike curse and shoves her bike forward to roll at the limo.  Inwardly, she smiles at the sloshing sound in the gas tank.  _*I really loved this bike,* _she thinks to herself as she lets loose an energy blast from her collapsed staff at the gas tank, hoping to cause it to explode and send the gun toting women scrambling for cover.  _*Maybe this will knock that girl for a bigger loop too,* _she thinks to herself.

_Thunderstick:  +8 to attack (ranged), 6L to the gas tank.  Come on movie explosion!  Oh, and if I can't blast it this round, I'll blast it next unless I'm getting beat on.  I'm not picky _


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 7, 2004)

Frank groans, holding his chest. _Feels like she kept her promise about broken ribs._ "Well, yeah, now seems like a good time to leave." He steps over to the bike, ready to hop on if Sharon gets it started.

_OOC: Will spend an HP to unstun if possible and needed. Last post from me for a while then._


----------



## Keia (Apr 7, 2004)

_00:30
Danny Rand's place_



			
				Angela said:
			
		

> "I was trying to get a divorce, and that made my husband angry.,  He tried to hit me and I... I accidentally burned him.  I didn't know I was a mutant before then."




"Whoa, that sounds serious," Brandon said.  "How old were you when that happened? . . .err . . . I mean . . . you too young to have been married and all . . . ummm . . . just wondering when you learned you could burn . . . "

Brandon's embarassment over asking the question and blundering caused him to return concentration to his sandwich.  Though he did glance up occasionally to see if everything was okay.  _'Feels hot in here . . . got to calm down or I'll accidentally fry something . . . breathe . . .  breathe . . . think football, something . . . _


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 7, 2004)

_00:30
Danny Rand's place_



> "Whoa, that sounds serious," Brandon said.  "How old were you when that happened? . . .err . . . I mean . . . you too young to have been married and all . . . ummm . . . just wondering when you learned you could burn . . . "




She paused a moment, trying to remember just when that had taken place.  Her memories were still a little fuzzy, but it was possible to have a general idea of when it all happened.  "Uhm... I think we had that fight... about a year and a half ago.  We hadn't been married for very long before that..."  She smiled faintly at Brandon's visible display of embarrassment.  "It's okay..."


----------



## Radiant (Apr 8, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:13
On the street in front of Frank's place

The bike makes some noises it shoulod definatly not even be capabable of but it runs. With an effort of will (spends a hero point) Frank sits up behind Sharon. After one wheel of the limo is blasted by the Thunderstick you drive away like crazy. While you look Rogue is still on the ground but the raised gun of the driver convinces you to take a sharp turn as soon as possible so you don't see how long she stays there.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

Sharon lets her senses roam to see if anyone is following, but drives on despite the complaint of her poor bike. *"You ok back there, Frank?"* she shouts over the sound of the engine.

_*Who the heck were those people?* _she wonders to herself.

*"Sorry about your stuff. I'm sure the professor will replace anything you lost," *she shouts again over the sound of the motorcycle. *"If we make it there. I'm not sure my poor baby is going to make the whole trip," *she says, pressing on until the poor bike falls apart or quits running.

_*And hopefully those two women don't find us,*_ she thinks, knowing there is little chance of outrunning them if they catch up in their limo.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 8, 2004)

-Shadow
14:03
Brian's school

"I think your parents will be very pleased to hear that you have been accepted into an elite school for gifted youngsters."
Once you're all in the car he continues.
"I hope that you will able to shift your form prefectly once you learned to control your powers so there should be no more claws then you don't like them."
The streets fly by outside the tinted window and you notice the inside of the car is best of the best. Looks like some diplomats car and then the professor hits a swith part of the side flips open to reveal some kind of computer terminal that looks like it was stolen from a star trek setting.
"This station is directly connected to Cerebro, the computer I use to locate mutants like you and me. It will need us to our next passenger."


----------



## Radiant (Apr 8, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:14
racing directionless through the streets

Frank tabs your should and points behind you.
To anyone else it would like be hard to make out but your eyes immidiatly focus on Rogue as she flies high above the buildings, at least 300 feet up in the air. You can even see so much of her face to get that she's looking for you but has not yet found you between all the other people on the streets.
From her expression you would say it is all some funny game to her but perhaps it is if you are an invulnerable flying teenager who can throw motorcycles like a football.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 8, 2004)

00:35
Danny Rand's place

"You shouldn't think too much about it. It happnes more times then you'd care to think. Most people have some kind of accident then their powers first manifest. It is not their fault the power comes without control and since it is so fast there is no way to prepare for it."
He looks into his glass of water for a moment in deep thought.
"It is getting more everyday. At first the costumed guys with superpowers all had something that caused them. And even if it seems that New York is crowded by them there are actually not that many. But now normal people start to change without any reason. I heard some stories about mutants but nothing I would take at face value."
He grabs another burger and smiles.
"There are other times to worry about that. You can have the bedroom for tonight Angela and tomorow we will see how we go on."
Looking at Brandon his expression grows more serious again.
"I will also visit that asylum in the near future. Using such precedures on helpless patients is below anything humans should lower themself to."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Shar, Data
> 08:14
> racing directionless through the streets



*"Holy crap, she can fly too?"* Sharon says, rather surprised.  Sharon looks for an underground parking facility, bus or train terminal, open garage or stairs leading into a subway station, anything to get the two of them out of sight, off the street and into another mode of transportation hopefully.  

*"Still bored, Frank?"* she says rhetorically with a bit of a grin.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 8, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Shadow
> 14:03
> Brian's school




"Gifted huh? My mom always did tell me I was special... Nice ride."

Brian watches the Professor start to fiddle with the computer.

"Cerebro? Sure, why not..." he says with a shrug of his shoulders. "Got a first aid kit, floating around here?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2004)

00:35
Danny Rand's place



			
				Angela said:
			
		

> She smiled faintly at Brandon's visible display of embarrassment.  "It's okay..."




Brandon nodded, deep in his own thoughts as to their similarities.  He listened as Danny explained the arrangements, certain that he was getting the couch tonight.  The first night . . .  the first night he was here he had to sleep in the bath tub – afraid that he would set fire to everything.  Angela seemed to have much better control.  When Brandon first saw her, her eyes weren’t even flaming . . . _Wait a minute, her eyes *weren’t* flaming,_ Brandon thought.

“Angela,” Brandon began as calmly as he could, “can you turn the fires off?  When I first saw you in that alley, I remember that your eyes were not flaming.  My have been flaming the entire time since my run-in with the living . . . since my powers.  You might be able to turn them off. . . .” _And if you can . . . then maybe someday I can too_ Brandon finished in thought.



			
				Danny Rand said:
			
		

> Looking at Brandon his expression grows more serious again. "I will also visit that asylum in the near future. Using such procedures on helpless patients is below anything humans should lower themselves to."




“Count me in.  Wonder if their fire insurance is paid up?” Brandon said with a smile, “I know, I know, I’m not going to harm innocents or anything.  ‘With great power’ . . . yada yada . . . I remember.”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 9, 2004)

_00:35
Danny Rand's place_



> "There are other times to worry about that. You can have the bedroom for tonight Angela and tomorow we will see how we go on."




"I don't want anyone to have to give up their bed for me," she said shyly.  "A blanket and some floor space would be fine...."  Really, it would be an improvement.  Isolation cells weren't as comfortable as some might think.



> “Angela,” Brandon began as calmly as he could, “can you turn the fires off?  When I first saw you in that alley, I remember that your eyes were not flaming.  My have been flaming the entire time since my run-in with the living . . . since my powers.  You might be able to turn them off. . . .” _And if you can . . . then maybe someday I can too_ Brandon finished in thought.




His question gave her pause.  She had never relly thought about turning a particular power off.  Could she do that?  "I guess I could try...."  With that said, she closed her eyes, trying to control her breathing.  _I'd really like to turn these flames off.  I'd really really like to be able to turn these flames off..._  She thought to herself, concentrating.  The result took a few moments.  Though she could not feel anything happening, the flames around her eyes could be seento flicker, before going out completely.


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2004)

_00:35
Danny Rand's place_



			
				Angela said:
			
		

> "I don't want anyone to have to give up their bed for me," she said shyly.  "A blanket and some floor space would be fine...."




"No, no . . . you have the bed, really.  See, Danny knows I'm a transplanted west coast boy.  I'll be up to the wee hours, probably watching SportsCenter or messing on the computer.  I may as well stay out here," Brandon said.



			
				Angela said:
			
		

> "I guess I could try...."  Though she could not feel anything happening, the flames around her eyes could be seen to flicker, before going out completely.




"Woohoo!! That's awesome! Great job!!" Brandon couldn't contain the excitement he felt.  Flames appeared and licked on his face and his right arm.  Brandon noticed after a moment, and concentrated . . . allowing the flames to subside. _Guess there's hope for me yet!"_ he thought.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 10, 2004)

-Psyche
21:55
again in front of the italian restauran Firenze

The first thing you notice are sounds. Loud ones. Footsteps all around you and there are those police sirens. Two men talk right beside you. They sound profesional and bored.
"Man what a mess. No survivors so no wittnesses either. My bet is on Toni's boys."
Suddenly you feel a hand on your shoulder.
"Look!!! This one's still alive."
A third voice is added to the whole thing.
"How about one of you misfits calls an ambulance, we finally have a witness here, I don't want her bleedin' to death while you get over your surprise."
Another call, it seems as many voices as possilble want to work in concert to cause you a headache.
"Seargent you've got to see this."
The third voice answers.
"What is it now, did you manage to bind your shoes on your own?"
"No,..., well yes that too but we found the killers. At least we think they are the killers. They're dead."


----------



## Radiant (Apr 10, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:15
racing directionless through the streets

Just as you take another look back Rogue's eyes hit yours right on and she dives downwards recklessly. To your right a stairway leads downwads to a subway station.
_(rolled an 18 to spot you)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 10, 2004)

*Alicia Emmrich: Human/Female (PL5)*

The world was still dark to Alicia as she moans and murmurs uncontrollably as she lies in the ally, “I just want food…  I don't need a table sir...”

Agony spreads across her face as she tries to bolt from her unseen adversaries, “Please don’t kill me!”  

Her dark green eyes open for a brief second as she sits up in terror as she focuses for a second on the cop next to her with a confused look on her pretty yet dirty face.  It last for only a second as her eyes role in anguish and she passes out into his arms.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 10, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Shar, Data
> 08:15
> racing directionless through the streets
> 
> ...



*"Hang on tight, Frank!  She's seen us!"* Shar says, bringing her bike onto the sidewalk, holding down the horn to warn people as she brakes hard and drives down the stairs.

If they make it down in one piece, she'll dump the bike by the turnstyles and pull Frank with her into the crowd.  *"Think you can animate the electrical line if we have to?"* she asks Frank.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 12, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:15
in a subway station

The crowd splits then the bike races down the stairs and Shar only barely manages to keep them from crashing into a wall. You just got enough balance back to run into the mass of people then Rogue appears on the entrance and flys downwards. You can see her mumbling something that could mean: "Oh crap." then she sees there you went and she starts scanning the crowd without much hope. Around you men and women of all ages run screaming away from the bike while an equal number runs away from Rogue.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 12, 2004)

-Jake French
15:12
Museum of Archeology in New York

The guy looks like some kind of general or whatever. All in green and covered with a lot of medals. You didn't get what he wants but your father is just showing him the door and speaking not too friendly.
"I don't care for your attitude Sir and this is still a private area. If my son would feel any need to join the military I am quite sure he would have told me about it sometime! Unlike those boys that wait for you out there he is quite capable of speaking for himself."
It looks like this is not just the average high nosed wannabe VIP who wants to get into closed areas of the Museum.
Outside the window you can see a black limo flanked by two military jeeps, each one manned with three grim looking soldiers.
The guy with the medals says something that you can't understand but your father just pushes him on.
"Yes, I know perfectly well there my dad was back then but I don't care even if you where his best body in the unit during WW2. If you want to catch up with old heroes go to Captain America or something."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Jake French
> 15:12
> Museum of Archeology in New York
> 
> "Yes, I know perfectly well there my dad was back then but I don't care even if you where his best body in the unit during WW2. If you want to catch up with old heroes go to Captain America or something."




Moving through the crowded museum to get to his father, Jake wondered what had just happened.

_~Dad's never gotten that rude to someone before...Especially if it might have been someone Paps knew...~_

Coming up to stand behind his father, Jake watched as the doors closed on the officer.

"What was that all about dad?"


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2004)

*double post*


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Shar, Data
> 08:15
> in a subway station
> 
> The crowd splits then the bike races down the stairs and Shar only barely manages to keep them from crashing into a wall. You just got enough balance back to run into the mass of people then Rogue appears on the entrance and flys downwards. You can see her mumbling something that could mean: "Oh crap." then she sees there you went and she starts scanning the crowd without much hope. Around you men and women of all ages run screaming away from the bike while an equal number runs away from Rogue.



*"Let's get lost in the crowd,"* Sharon calls to Frank over the screaming crowd, grabbing his hand and pulling him away from the bike and into the fleeing people, moving wherever they do, hopefully away from the flying girl.  Her ears ring from the screams, and she hangs onto Frank's hand like a vice so they don't get separated.

_*Bad move, Shar,* _she scolds herself.  *If that girl starts something here, people are going to get hurt.*

She scans for another exit, a service tunnel or anything to help her and Frank get out of here.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 12, 2004)

-Jake French
15:12
Museum of Archeology in New York

"That guy claimed he was in dad's unit once. And then told me he knows he's a freak and that you are too. Then he started producing a lot of hot air about some special unit in the military and that it would be the best place for you. I don't get these people, calls my old man and my son a freak and still thinks I will help him."
The anger in your dads face is vanishing swiftly.
"You know I think we should call the old man and ask him if he knows the guy. Some General Langford or something."


----------



## Radiant (Apr 12, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:15
in a subway station

Thankfully Rogue doesn't appear to have the intention of actively hurting the civillians around her. You see a few fly around then they get in her way but no one should be seriously injured. While you run with the panicking crowd you spot an emerceny exit and make it out of the hall into a dark stairway. Hopefully without being seen by the mutant out there. The lights in there flicker for a moment but die out moments later, too old too do the simple job they are made for. THe stairs go up and down and you have no idea there either way will lead.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 12, 2004)

-Psyche
22:12
in a not too slow driving ambulance

The sound of screeching tires, sirens and an insistent voice wakes Alicia from that warm and comfortable place she had retreated to. She is lying in an ambulance with too many things sticking in her arms and a worried looking medic beside her.
Also in the car is a guy with straw blond her who flashes a NYPD sign at her as if he would honsetly think she would care right now.
"Lady are you awake? You've got to tell me if you've seen anything."
The medic gives you an injection and barks at him
"She's not in any condition to talk to you detective."
The cop just pushes him aside and gets closer to your face.
"Look you're the only witness and we have a dozen dead people in that restaurant. You are the first living witness to a crime from Toni's club."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Shar, Data
> 08:15
> in a subway station
> 
> Thankfully Rogue doesn't appear to have the intention of actively hurting the civillians around her. You see a few fly around then they get in her way but no one should be seriously injured. While you run with the panicking crowd you spot an emerceny exit and make it out of the hall into a dark stairway. Hopefully without being seen by the mutant out there. The lights in there flicker for a moment but die out moments later, too old too do the simple job they are made for. THe stairs go up and down and you have no idea there either way will lead.



*"Can you see in the dark, Frank?"* Sharon asks.  If the answer is no, she'll lead them up.  If it's yes, she'll lead them down.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2004)

*Alicia/Psyche: Human/Female (PL10)*

Alicia looks confused as she tries together what happened to her she could barely remember her name let alone what happened to her.  She closed her eyes trying to focus through the pain and drugs but finely an imagine of two gunmen looming over her comes too.

Struggling weekly, with a dry mouth and shock, she responds meekly, “I wanted food…  Turned away.”  Most of the rest of her statement is lost in a wave of pain, “died too.”

She closes her eyes as darkness descends upon her…


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Jake French
> 15:12
> Museum of Archeology in New York
> 
> ...




Nodding his head in complete agreement with his dad's words, Jake can't help but think that there is definately something fishy with the General's visit.

"I'll call and talk to him about all this. You still have to get the displays ready for the show tonight. This Langford guy was proly just trying to rattle your cage to see if you would bite, and since you showed him the exit, I'd say you did just fine all in all."

Heading to the back of the museum, Jake picked up the phone and dialed out on one of the museum's private lines. Dialing the cell number from memory, Jake hoped Paps would pick it up, instead of seeing it as "a damned nusience" as he often did.

When the mechanical answering service kicked in, Jake sighed slightly before leaving his message.

"Paps...this is Jake...was just calling to check up on things and to pass along a hello from a General Langford. He said you and he were old friends back in the day, but we weren't able to talk to him long. Anyway, hope to talk to you soon. Dad and mom send their love. Later paps..."

Hanging up the phone, Jake knew the rule was to wait five minutes before writing off the chance of Paps calling back.

_~Alright Paps...the clock is ticking...~_


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 13, 2004)

_00:35
Danny Rand's place_



> "No, no . . . you have the bed, really. See, Danny knows I'm a transplanted west coast boy. I'll be up to the wee hours, probably watching SportsCenter or messing on the computer. I may as well stay out here," Brandon said.




"Well... okay, if you really don't mind..." she said with a shy smile.  She did not like the idea of taking someone else's bed, but it seemed like Brandon really did not mind.  



> "Woohoo!! That's awesome! Great job!!" Brandon couldn't contain the excitement he felt. Flames appeared and licked on his face and his right arm. Brandon noticed after a moment, and concentrated . . . allowing the flames to subside. Guess there's hope for me yet!" he thought.




Her smile grew at his words, and she beamed, guessing that the fire was gone.  Brandon's excitement was contagious, and she felt quite pleased with herself.  So, now she knew how to turn the fire on and off.  That was something that she had not known how to do, before today.

Feeling safe, warm, and happy, she began to realize how tired she was.  She stifled a yawn.  A lot had happened in the past few hours, it it had left her exhausted.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 13, 2004)

-Shadow
14:57
inside Xavier's car after a short ride through New York

Not surprisingly the car had a first aid kit. By now Xavier got out again and he's talking to some guy in a really strange looking green and yellow costume who introduced himself as Iron Fist. It looks like the two know each other and by now they are talking about some guys who seem to have the same problem as you do.

-Gemini, Pheonix
14:47
Danny Rand's place

You all finally settled for the night, Angela got the bed and Brandon and Danny each on a sofa. Danny's last words before he drifted of to sleep where something about getting more sofas if it goes on like this. Finally even Angela wakes up, the last days have really taken their strain.
Then you tumble out of the bed you see Danny standing outside, talking to a very bald man in a wheelchair. Strange enough he is wearing his costume from last night.
Brandon hasn't noticed that so far and is probably eating, watching football or doing whatever chills him before they go to that asylum tonight.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 13, 2004)

_14:47
Danny Rand's place_

Her sleep is the best she's had in months, deep and dreamless.  She awakens feeling refreshed, and wondering what she could do to repay Danny and Brandon for ther kindness.  She thought making breakfast for them would be a start, until she realized that is was almost 3 pm.  Well... that idea was definitely out.

Embarrassed that she had slept so late, she hastily got dressed in the borrowed practice uniform. Upon emerging from the room, she immediately noticed the conversation going on between Danny and the bald wheelchair bound man.  She briefly searched her memory, trying to remember if any bald men worked at the asylum tht she had just come from, but could not remember.  She didn't think so... that wheelchair would have definitely stuck out.  

Figuring it would be rude to interrupt their conversation, she waved a brief 'good morning' to Danny, before going to find Brandon, still puzzling out how to repay him.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 13, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Shadow
> 14:57
> inside Xavier's car after a short ride through New York.




Brian bandages himself up as best as he can, he stays within the limo and trys to listen in on the conversation.


----------



## Keia (Apr 14, 2004)

_14:47
Danny Rand's place _

Brandon, being a west coaster at heart, slept until a very respectable noon (or 9 am on the west coast, he had often reminded Danny).  His sleep was troubled by nightmares again, visions of people burning and he was the cause.  For every one he saved another fell in their path.  Brandon forced himself awake and immediately began the meditation rituals that Danny had taught him.  

He needed his mind clear to help control his body.  A quick glance at the sofa showed no damage – he’d been lucky. After his meditation, Brandon checked on the others: Danny was on the phone (probably with Misty . . . again) and Angela was still asleep.  Brandon listened at the door and didn’t hear anything unusual.  

He put on his USC sweatshirt, pants and running shoes, letting Danny know he was heading out for his daily run.  To Brandon, running was better than the meditation – but Danny insisted that running meant motion and action while meditation meant calm and peace.  He supposed Danny was right, but that didn’t me that he wouldn’t still argue about it.  

After the jog (the last 15 minutes at a flat out run), Brandon showered then looked at the clock, ready to really start the rest of his day.  It was after 2:00pm and Angela still wasn’t up.  He decided to head out to the balcony of the apartment and sat on a chair, legs propped on the railing.  His favorite black shades were on his eyes and his headphone MP3 player was playing a steady stream of original movie scores.  Nothing like _Hunt for the Red October_ to get the blood pumping.  

_Maybe I should think about trying to learn Russian,_ Brandon thought, _ then maybe I’d have some idea what they were saying._  He grinned . . . the day was starting pretty good.


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"Can you see in the dark, Frank?"* Sharon asks.




"See in the dark? Not really," Frank says under his breath, while following Sharon's lead.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 17, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:15
in a subway station

you make your way up the emerhgency stairwell and finally reach an long unused iron door at the top. It squeaks protesting then opened but you manage to force it open and get back into daylight. Outside there is a lot of confusion because some people running out of the subway station in panick while the others around have no idea what's going on. Shar can finaly spot Rogue walking out of the subway station too but within the crowd her chances of finding you are slim. She is making her way back from there she came but this time she just walks.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 17, 2004)

-Jake French
15:16 
Museum of Archeology in New York

At the near end of your self-set contdown the phone starts to ring. On the other end is your very disturbed sounding grandfather.
_"Jake is that you? Are you allright? Listen to me, stay away from Langford. The guy is a bastard of the kind they don't produce anymore these days._
There is some grunting from the other end of the line that possibly consists of curses but thankfully you don't hear much of it.
_"He was scarred of me like hell back then. Thought i'm some kind of demon. If he is after you that can't be good. Look, I hoped it won't come to this but I know some guy who allways wanted to help me. Didn't care for it , my life was good enough but he's living around New York. I'll give him a call. If ol' Langford made it general he could be brewing up something dangerous."_


----------



## Radiant (Apr 17, 2004)

-Gemini, Pheonix, Shadow
14:47
Danny Rand's place

Brian can't understand much of the conversation, they are talking about some fight and some X-Men. They seem to have met before but appearently only once or twice.
In the end the guy in green says.
"I will ask them but it will be their choice. It has never been my intention of telling them what to do."
Xavier waits with you while Iron First goes back up to get whoever it is this was all about.

Up in the apartment Danny hurries in and shouts through the flat.
"Sorry you two but someone's here to see you. And I guess it won't hurt if you do."


----------



## Radiant (Apr 17, 2004)

-Psyche
time unknown
the inside of an emergency room

You briefly wake up to see blinding bright light and guys in green who are working in a hurry. Finally you here an "I've got it." and see one man holding a blood smeared bullet with some instrument. Then they see you are awake one of them bends down to you.
"Don't worry miss, you'll be fine."
From behind you two people whisper.
"Who's paying for that?"
"The police, they say she's some kind of super witness. Didn't you see them waiting outside? Made a fortress out of the place."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 17, 2004)

Share breathes a sigh of relief as she watches the girl walk away.  *"Lets hang out here a bit Frank, until she's gone."*

Once Rogue is out of sight, she'll leave the shelter of the stairwell and hunt down some sort of transport back to the school for her and Frank.  Cab, bus, train, it doesn't really matter, as long as it gets them away from here.

*"I don't know about you, Frank, but I really don't want to get involved with those ladies again."*


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 17, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Jake French
> 15:16
> Museum of Archeology in New York
> 
> ...




Anyone who could make Paps uncomfortable was not someone that Jake wanted to be hanging around, but now that Langford knew where his family was at, Jake hoped any trouble he caused would not be aimed at them as well.

"I'll make sure to steer clear of him, but I'm not sure if security can keep him out of the museum because we don't like him."

Pausing for a moment as his grandfather swore up one side and down the other again, Jake listened closely when his grandfather spoke of calling in someone to help him.

"Paps, if you want to call someone go ahead, but not everyone has aged as well as you have, and I'd hate to see some of your friends trying to mix it up like they used to back in the War."

While his tone was in jest, Jake knew his grandfather would see through his false bravado and do what he felt was best, and when Paps hung up the line to make his call Jake wondered who this mystery man could be, and why Paps had never mentioned him before.


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"I don't know about you, Frank, but I really don't want to get involved with those ladies again."*



"Neither do I, if I have a choice," Frank answers and follows Sharon, easily as eager to get away as she is.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Gemini, Pheonix, Shadow
> 14:47
> Danny Rand's place
> 
> Xavier waits with you while Iron First goes back up to get whoever it is this was all about.




So when are you going to let us know what exactly is going on?


----------



## Keia (Apr 18, 2004)

14:47
Danny Rand's place



			
				Danny Rand said:
			
		

> "Sorry . . . someone's . . .  you . . . guess . . . hurt . . . do."




Brandon only heard bits of Danny's shout through the apartment, the music from his player pounding in his ears.  He put his feet down and removed the earphones, looking around for what the problem was. 

After a brief explanation, Brandon shrugged, puzzled by the tone and phrasing that Danny used.  "If you think I should talk to someone I don't have a problem with it," Brandon told Danny. _'Danny hasn't steered me wrong, yet.  Without him, I'd probably be in jail - or worse,'_ he thought.  Brandon looked in the mirror to make certain his shades were covering his eyes, then looked to Angela to see if she was going.  He didn't indicate whether she should or not, letting the decision be completely up to her.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 18, 2004)

-Jake French
15:16
Museum of Archeology in New York

_"The guys name is Xavier. Charlie or so if I remember right. And don't you think we old people can't cut it anymore."_ 
With that paps hangs up and you are left to wonder what will happen next.

-80 minutes later:
So far you haven't heard more from either that general or your grandfather and everybody was able to work without interuption. Then one of the workers calls to you.
_"Hey Jake there's a visitor for you."_
He points to a young man in his twenties, dressed in simply jeans and a grey shirt. The one thing you notice are the dark red sunglasses he is wearing even inside the museum. Looks like one of those wanabes, probably even wears them at night.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 19, 2004)

-Mistress Mind
time unknown
the inside of an emergency room

There was a sound that wakened you. You have no idea what it was but somehow the vgue memory is unerving. The blinding while lights shine into your face but around you it is deathly silent. The wounds from the gunshots still hurt but they don't slow you down anymore. Then you lift your head you see that the room is empty. the door is open and softly swings. Then you lift your head you see the huge window into the meigboring room is broken as if somebody had been thrown through it. Next you see some blood around the shards, maybe somebody was.
With an effort you push yourself into a sitting position. Behind s ilver table you see a foot and the end of a green operating coat and you are quite sure that there is a lying body attached to it. There is also a small pool of blood spreading from under that table.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 19, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Jake French
> 15:16
> Museum of Archeology in New York
> 
> ...




Walking towards his "guest", Jake wondered if perhaps this is one of Langford's men trying to get to him, but quickly kicked himself for being too paranoid.

_~You can't go thinking everyone is out to get you...Paps said Langford could cause trouble, not that he was going to...now stick out your hand and smile like you mean it...~_

Extending his hand, Jake put on his best "polite" smile and tried not to stare at the man's glasses.

_~Maybe he just likes Roy Orbison...~_

"Afternoon, I hear you're looking for me."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 19, 2004)

_14:47
Danny Rand's place_

She, too, trusted Danny, so when he said that there was someone that they should meet, she nods in assent.  The way he worded his statement was unusual, though, and she raised her eyebrows at it.  It was probably the bald, wheelchair bound man that she had seen him talking to earlier.

When Brandoon gets up to go outside, she follows him, wondering what they were going to talk to him about.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2004)

*Mistress Mind: Human/Female (PL8)*

Mistress Mind looks upon the room with open disdain ad slight confusion, it wasn’t often that she was called upon with no threat was present.

Using the power of her mind she lifts slowly from the bed and hovers in the room as she searches the room for the sound of the noise.  









*OOC:*



Free Actions: Force Field
Half Action: Flight
Ready Action: Mental Blast (stun) if threatened


----------



## Radiant (Apr 21, 2004)

-Jake French
15:17
Museum of Archeology in New York

He takes the offered hand with a warm if tired smile.
"Hi, I'm Scott Summers. I'm playing errand boy for Proffessor Charles Xavier here, we've been told you're in trouble."
He takes his sunglasses with his right hand and lifts them up a litle bit. Suddenly you can see red energy blazing behind them.
"You could say we are experts on the buisness you're grandfather mentioned."


----------



## Radiant (Apr 21, 2004)

-Mistress Mind
time unknown
the inside of an emergency room

Floating upwars you can see that there is indeed another body lying behind the shattered window. Beside the door lies the body of a nurse, her head looks like it was hit by a truck. Suddenly the silence is brolen by the clear sound of a gunshot. It is hard to be sure within the building but you think it comes from from the floor outside. It is followed by clear, loud and not too pleasant sounding laughter.
"Dat won't work against me Monsieur."
Then you get past the door you see there where two cops on guard but both lie unconscious on the ground. At least they wheren't massacred like the surgeons and the nurse. It is quite obvious that whatever happened in that operating room was enough to scare Alicia even while not fully conscious.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 21, 2004)

-Shadow, Phoenix, Gemini
14:50
Danny Rand's place

After a short introduction you all find yourself in the comfortable and climate controlled interior of the Xaviers limo.
"Thank you all for your time. I will try to be brief even though what I have to say is a little complicated."
He pauses to offer something to drink to everyone.
"Every one of us in here is what the media has started to call a mutant. I prefer the term gifted but that is not so important. What is important is that there are  more of us every day. And most have no idea what to do, or even how to control their powers. From what I have just been told you too happened to run into Iron Fist which is a truly lucky coincidence. But not all of us are that lucky. Most have no idea to whom they should turn. That is why I created a school fory young mutants. A place there they can learn about their gifts without endangering others and there they can be among others like them and don't have to hide what they are.
I am here for two reasons. The first is that I would like every one of you to visit the school and decide for yourself if you want to join us or not."
He pauses, clearly uncomfortable with what he is about to say next.
"The second reason I am here is that I have to ask for your help in a matter that will not take much time but might very well be dangerous."


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2004)

_14:50
Danny Rand's place_

Brandon enjoyed the luxury of the limousine, having only been in a couple of times in the past.  The first was when he was recruited by certain colleges, and the second was when agents had come calling about his possible pro career.  Both times he had been in a limo, he had been recruited, so Brandon wasn’t really surprised by the statements made by the bald man.



			
				Prof. Charles Xavier said:
			
		

> "Every one of us in here is what the media has started to call a mutant. . . . From what I have just been told you too happened to run into Iron Fist which is a truly lucky coincidence . . . A place there they can learn about their gifts without endangering others and there they can be among others like them and don't have to hide what they are. I am here for two reasons. The first is that I would like every one of you to visit the school and decide for yourself if you want to join us or not . . . The second reason I am here is that I have to ask for your help in a matter that will not take much time but might very well be dangerous."




Brandon was surprised to find that this man thought he was a mutant.  He began to argue the point, knowing already how he had gotten his powers, but he didn’t want to discuss it with Angela and the other person there.  He tried to remember what he knew about mutants and teams of mutants.

“I’m as interested as anyone in learning to control my powers,” Brandon started, “I burned quite a few things before learning some control, as Iron Fist can attest.  I’m not certain I need to go to school, though.  I mean, I was a college student and all, but I’m not certain how much good an education would help me with an interview when I have flaming eyes.”

“I enjoy the good work I do with Iron Fist, but I know I’m a burden on him as well, especially if he called you about me,” Brandon continued, “I’m willing to take a look around . . . regardless whether I’d join or not, if there’s someone in trouble, I’m more than willing to help out where I can.”


----------



## Mimic (Apr 21, 2004)

"School, danger, whatever."  Brian tells the bald man, "but if most of the girls at your school look like her,"  he says pointing towards the girl. "You can count me in."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 21, 2004)

_14:50
Danny Rand's place_

She slid into the limo next to Brandon, across from another young man.  She listened quietly as Xavier explained the purpose of his visit.  When he explained that they were all mutants, she shifted uncomfortably in her seat.  She had figured that to be the case... she had known that she had some powers, though she was no entirely clear on what they were exactly, or how they worked.  She seriously considered his offer.  After all, she had nowhere to go, and certainly did not want to burden Danny any more than she already had.  The fact that it was a school did not bother her overly much.  Sure, she had already done her time at college, but it was important to learn how to control her powers.



> "School, danger, whatever." Brian tells the bald man, "but if most of the girls at your school look like her," he says pointing towards the girl. "You can count me in."




She is brought out of her thoughts when the guy across from her spoke up and pointed at her.  She blushed at his comment, and smiled at him, before turning her attention back to the bald guy.  "I would not mind learning more about my powers.  But what is ths dangerous matter that you speak of?"


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Jake French
> 15:17
> Museum of Archeology in New York
> 
> ...




Shaking the stranger's hand, Jake was pleased to see that the grip behind it was firm, as both Paps and his father had taught him that the measure of a man could be first taken with his handshake.

As Soctt lifted up his sunglasses, revealing the crimson maelstrom behind them, Jake's attention was gained one hundred percent, and he felt a thousand questions rushing through his mind all at once.

Forcing himself to keep his composure, Jake started out with the easy questions first.

"You're one of us? Gifted and all? How does Mr. Xavier know Paps? Is Langford really as bad as Paps thinks he is?"

Realizing that he was rambling, Jake paused for a moment and smiled as he felt like a complete tweed.

"Hey man, I apologize for unloading on you like this. You want anything to eat or drink? We have food back in the back if you want to talk there."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2004)

*Mistress Mind: Human/Female (PL8)*

Mistress Mind remains quite but a frown forms on her pale face as she contemplates what would have scared Alicia so badly while the meek one was unconscious.  The dead humans bothered her not at all one of them mattered in the end.

As she contemplates why the destruction trails away from Alicia and not towards her Mistress Mind wonders if the destruction is meant for Alicia at all.  Maybe this was simply one more random act of violence that this city always seemed to breed like an uncontrolled plague.

Though the Mind Mistress could care little for those being harmed the chance that this was not random was too much to leave unchecked as Alicia very life could hang in the balance.

As the Mistress Mind floats quickly a few inches above the hard tile with nothing more than the power of her mind she approaches the disturbance in the hopes of ending its threat to Alicia.









*OOC:*



Free Actions: Force Field
Half Action: Flight
Ready Action: Mental Blast (lethal) if threatened


----------



## Radiant (Apr 22, 2004)

-Jake French
15:18
Museum of Archeology in New York

Scott tries his best to stay on his feet then the bombardment of questions start.
"Hey there take it easy buddy. I have some answers but sure not all of them."
He puts his glasses back in order.
"Yeah, I`d take a coffee. Had one hell of a day."
Once you`re seated in the back he goes over your questions one by one.
"So to start, yeah I`m one of you. Whatever that means. I don`t exactly call my powers a gift but the Professor tries to convince me of the opposite.
Now, I admit I have no idea how the Professor knows your grandfather, he is doing some important stuff then the call came and I was the only one there to pick it up. I had one hell of a time convincing your old man to tell me what the problem is. But he seemed really worried about you so in the end he told me. Said that this Langford fella had a real hate for mutants and that some of his old friends told him that he tried to get some mutant project running in the military for a few years now. Then nobody heard about him for a whole six month. Up until now that is. So maybe he finally got what he wanted. If he shows up at your doorstep it certainly looks like it."
He leans back a moment to take a sip of coffee and catch his breath.
"Boy that`s a lot of stuff to worry about. Now you see, Professor Xavier has a school esepcially for mutants. It isn`t around that long now but I guess that he had contact with your grandfather back then he planned the whole thing. That`s probably why he knew our number at all. The Professor was allways big on the idea of getting all mutants to work together. Back then times where really a bit naive I guess. Now I don`t know if you want to join our school but hey we`re the best so it`s worth a shot. In any way we can give you a save place to stay until you know what`s up with that General."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 23, 2004)

Doing his best to keep his face neutral while Scott explains to him the concept of Xavier's school, Jake felt his interest grow with the prospect of working with others who were gifted like he was.

"How much will it cost my parents for me to go to Xavier's school? Right now funding is pretty tight, and I know private schools can't be cheap. Do you really think Langford would quit looking for me if I go with you? Wouldn't it just give him a chance to see other "gifted" people for his recruitement drive?"


----------



## Radiant (Apr 24, 2004)

-Mistress Mind
time unknown
a hospital floor

The cop looks really beaten up. To his credit he is still on his feet. He is wearing simple blue jeans and a brown leather jacket with his nifty little batch stuck on it. He almost doesn't notice Mistress Mind as he staggers along the corridor.
"There is the bastard???"
He turns around nervously in all direction and then finally sees mistress mind he spins surprisingly fast and points his gun at her.
"So you work in a team hey."
He looks at her and the direction she's come from and suddenly you see surprise and worry at his face.
"What did you do to the girl?"

_Initiative:
Mistress Mind 13
Cop 12_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2004)

*Mistress Mind: Human/Female (PL8)*

Mistress Mind gives a displeased frown as the cop waves his gun in her face but she gives a comforting smile as she realizes the cop was here to protect Alicia, “Officer, the child is safe and if I meant you harm you wouldn’t be waving that gun at me.”  Her smile disappears as she finishes her statement.

Since they share a common goal Mistress Mind doesn’t see the cop as a threat and starts to scan the room for the cause of this destruction.  Over her shoulder she calming asks the cop, “Who is this Bastard?”









*OOC:*



Free Actions: Force Field
Half Action: Flight
Ready Action: Mental Blast (lethal) if threatened


----------



## Radiant (Apr 24, 2004)

-Jake French
15:21
Museum of Archeology in New York

"It doesn't cost a cent. I have no idea how the Prof is paying for it but mutants like us are still rate enough that we haven't crowded the place. 
The Professor made the thing to help out young mutants, most don't even have money so that wouldn't work.
You see, the problem with people like Langford is that the law is on their side. There's not much we can do about him. If we find out he is abducting mutants we can get to him but so far he just made an offer. There's nothing wrong with that. That's one reason for the school. If we leave the mutant problem to scared people in the covernment it can only cause trouble. We have to make sure there are no scared teens in running battles with the police right on the street. If that becomes the norm Joe Average will soon be affraid for himself and his kids and people like Langford will have their way."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 25, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Jake French
> 15:21
> Museum of Archeology in New York
> 
> ...




The last vestiges of Jake's doubt vanishes with his visitor's earnestness in answering his questions. Standing up, he knows he wants to at least see the school for himself, and it would be nice to be somewhere that he didn't always feel the need to make sure he wasn't drawing attention to himself.

"I'll need to let my folks know I'm going to see the school with you, as well as fill them in on what Paps said about Langford. You're more than welcome to sit in here while I go, but it might make selling the idea easier on them if they heard some of this from the horse's mouth."


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2004)

_14:50
Danny Rand's place_



			
				Angela said:
			
		

> "I would not mind learning more about my powers.  But what is ths dangerous matter that you speak of?"




Brandon smiled at Angela . . . he was happy that she was considering taking a look at the school also . . . and at least she was interested in discussing the danger.  He was hopeful that perhaps he could learn how to better control his powers by spending more time with her and learning how she control hers.

Brandon looked over to the professor dude and added, "Well, I guess that makes us all in agreement.  What sort of trouble could there be that you'd need the three of us to help?"


----------



## Radiant (Apr 26, 2004)

-Shadow, Gemini, Phoenix
14:53
Danny Rand's place

Xavier does seem almost shoked at the suggestion that he could have been called because Gemini and Phoenix are a burden.
"I assure you that Iron Fist had nothing to do with my appearance here. We have met once before but this is a coincidence. I have my own way of detecting mutants.
Thank you all for your offer but you should at least here what happened before you agree. 
Many of my students have flown to a far of Island to investigate the appearance of a newly awakened mutant. A very powerfull one. I do not know what happened but only one of them returned and that without any memory of what happened. I am short on time and so I need to find help for him to get back there and look for them as soon as I can. In my search I detected you three in the city."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 26, 2004)

-Shadow, Gemini, Phoenix
14:53
Danny Rand's place

How do you know that the rest are still alive? Brian asks the professor.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 27, 2004)

-Shadow, Gemini, Phoenix
14:53
Danny Rand's place

"Even though I can not reach them with my telepathy I am sure that I would sense it if somone I knew so long died. And even without that I can not just leave it be because they might be dead. And if they are in danger it is even more reason to act swiftly."


-Jake French
15:22
Museum of Archeology in New York

He smiles and stands up with you.
"No problem I have done the calm the parents speach a few times. But don't rush it, as I said we can give you a safe place to stay for a while, before you decide if you want to join you can take your time and of course your parents can visit the school before you decide."
As you leave the backroom you hear loud shouts as guests come running by, fleeing from the direction of the front door.
The reason becomes clear seconds later then six men in military fatigues storm the building, each waving his submachinegun as if he's Rambo's little brother. The one up front shouts over the panick.
"No need to panick, we're here to make an arrest. No one will get hurt!"
He looks over the mass of people.
"I don't see him right here, there is Jake French?"


-Mistress Mind
time unknown
a hospital floor

The cop looks more than a bit confused and suddenly screams.
"Down"
He shoots his gun. Mistress Mind blasts him with her mental powers and he falls back stunned. Too late she realizes he didn't shoot at her 
but at a new threat. Below her the half transulent form of a tall man is floating out of the ground. His legs are still completly sunken into the floor. At first you can not see his face as it only consists of swirling mists and streaks of the myst go as far as the wall there the cops bullet impacted after passing harmlessly through the ghost. The myst then gathers to form a haggard looking face with a goateee that would qualify the man to be the main villain in a Flash Gordon episode. His whole form glows in soft green light that seems to gather mostly around his closed fists. He rises incredibly fast and as soon as his feet are out of the ground his form becomes more solid and a fist like a sledghammer hits Mistress from the side _(attack roll of 20)_ .
Her force field catches most of the blow but she still takes a hit (rolled a total of 21 to soak, failed by 3).
"Told you dat won't work on me mon ami and even you lovely lady won't stop Felafont from a contract."

_Initiative:
Mistress Mind 15
Cop (stunned) 9
Felafont 14_


----------



## Radiant (Apr 27, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:15
biding their time around a subway station

"I hand it to you. You're good. But I'm the best. Just play with like the professinal you are and no one will get hurt. Especially not you. Something worh considering with a gun on your neck."
The female voice quite obviously belongs to the same person pressing a gun right at Shar's back. And even though your supersenses failed to warn you of her approach you are damn sure it is the same voice of the driver you met before. She is whispering in your eye and Frank is standing only a few feet away, drinking the coffee he got for both of you without noticing a thing.


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2004)

14:53
Danny Rand's place



			
				Professor Xavier said:
			
		

> "Even though I can not reach them with my telepathy I am sure that I would sense it if someone I knew so long died. And even without that I can not just leave it be because they might be dead. And if they are in danger it is even more reason to act swiftly."




“These people sound like they’re very important to you,” Brandon commented.  “If they’re in trouble, I don’t have a problem helping out.  I had plans on working with Iron Fist for the next couple of days . . . but that’ll wait until I get back from helping you.”

“If haste is what you want,” Brandon added, “I can be ready to go in a couple of minutes . . . gotta make goodbyes and gather my stuff, little of it though there is.”

He looked at Angela and felt bad, knowing that she had even less that he did.  He hoped she wouldn’t take it the wrong way . . . sometimes he was just too quick to talk.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 27, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Shar, Data
> 08:15
> biding their time around a subway station
> 
> ...



Sharon rolls her eyes, not actually moving yet still able to see all about her.  She looked down at the gun pressed into the back of her neck.

*"Even the best have their off days,"* Sharon says calmly.  Inwardly, she was boiling, unsure how, with her ability to see all about her, in the dark, to see the mutant gene and to pick up the smallest scents, she had been so distracted as to miss the woman's approach.  Shoving the distracting thought aside, she felt with her senses, getting in tune with her innate defense mechanism, feeding her energies to it, focussing her own attentions to the gun at her neck, between her skin and the end of the barrel.

She tensed her muscles ready to turn away, to try to force the woman to miss.  Senses tingling, muscles taught, and keenly aware that Frank was unprepared... she rolled to the side, reaching for her staff even as the woman fired her gun.

Actions
_Readied deflection (+12 on deflection roll) vs attack roll.  Deflect multiple times if necessary (-2 to the check for each added deflection).  Use the catch stunt on any bullets.  If I catch/deflect successfully, use extra effort to gain the reflection extra and send the bullets back at the woman._

_Provided I only have to deflect once, also attack with my Thunder Stick melee (+8 to hit, +7S damage [+6S, +1 STR])._

_Use a HP to re-roll any deflection roll that I get under 25 deflection score for.  If I don't need the HP for the re-roll, use it to counter fatigue on gaining reflection extra._


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 27, 2004)

14:53
Danny Rand's place



> “If haste is what you want,” Brandon added, “I can be ready to go in a couple of minutes . . . gotta make goodbyes and gather my stuff, little of it though there is.”




She lowered her eyes at Brandon's words, staring down at the floor.  She knew that he hadn't meant that as a barb, but it still stung.  She had nothing, and up until a few days ago, no one had really cared if she continued to exist or not.  She crossed her arms over her chest and said quietly, "I just need to give my thanks to Iron Fist before we go.  I do not know how much help I can be, but I will try."  And if she died on this myterious mission, it wouldn't really matter, because no one would miss her.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm good to go. My folks will be more than happy to forward my stuff to what ever location you want them too.

Brian notices the girl look down at the floor when the other guy mentioned not having much stuff. It was pretty easy to put 2 and 2 together.

Don't sweat it babe, the only thing not having stuff means is you don't have to lug it all over the place. He tells her, giving her a smile.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 28, 2004)

14:53
Danny Rand's place



> Don't sweat it babe, the only thing not having stuff means is you don't have to lug it all over the place. He tells her, giving her a smile.




"I guess you are right," she said quietly.  She smiled a little, trying to shake off the depths of depression.  Being sad about her situation was not going to do anything to change it.

Then, it occurred to her that she was being rude.  She looked up at the guy who was sitting across from her.  "I am sorry, I did not catch your name.  My name is Angela."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 28, 2004)

*Mistress Mind/Alicia Emmrich*

Mistress Mind forgets about the cop as she takes to the air and backs away from Felafont, “Maybe this will work on you, mon ami"









*OOC:*



Free Actions: Force Field
Half Action: Flight
Half Action: Mental Blast (stun) Felafont


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 28, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Jake French
> 15:22
> Museum of Archeology in New York
> 
> ...




Seeing the armed soldiers running through the museum, Jake turns to face Scott, confusion written all over his face.

"What is going on? I haven't done anything wrong..."

Scanning the crowd for his parents, Jake hopes nothing happens to them in the confusion, but has a feeling that the best thing he could do now would be to get the hell out of dodge while he can.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 28, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> 14:53
> Danny Rand's place
> 
> Then, it occurred to her that she was being rude.  She looked up at the guy who was sitting across from her.  "I am sorry, I did not catch your name.  My name is Angela."




"Angela eh? Angel fits you better," he says giving her a wink. "My name is Brian, but a looker like you can call me anything you want."


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2004)

14:53
Danny Rand's place



			
				Brian said:
			
		

> "Angela eh? Angel fits you better," he says giving her a wink. "My name is Brian, but a looker like you can call me anything you want."




"Good ta meet ya, Brian," Brandon said good-naturedly, "You can call me Brandon . . . at least out of uniform.  In uniform, I prefer Phoenix.  But 'hey you' will work too, sometimes."

Brandon began to work on getting out of the comfortable seats of the limo, and said to the bald guy, "Anything else?  Otherwise, I guess we better get started on saying goodbyes.  I'll only be a minute or two."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 29, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> 14:53
> Danny Rand's place
> 
> "Good ta meet ya, Brian," Brandon said good-naturedly, "You can call me Brandon . . . at least out of uniform.  In uniform, I prefer Phoenix.  But 'hey you' will work too, sometimes."




"Hey..." Brian responds giving him a friendly nod, he pauses for a moment before speaking again. "Don't tell me we have to get those geeky code names? Did we all suddenly end up in a comic book and I didn't get the memo or something?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2004)

Brian said:
			
		

> "Hey..." Brian responds giving him a friendly nod, he pauses for a moment before speaking again. "Don't tell me we have to get those geeky code names? Did we all suddenly end up in a comic book and I didn't get the memo or something?"




"Nahh, I've only been at this a short while now, but frankly having a code name helps - especially as a deterrent," Brandon explained.  "Nobody's gonna give a crap if Brandon put some thugs behind bars that had robbed a pawn shop. But, it's a different story if Phoenix did the same thing.  I didn't really understand it myself, but seeing it in action . . . it really seemed to help."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 30, 2004)

> "Angela eh? Angel fits you better," he says giving her a wink. "My name is Brian, but a looker like you can call me anything you want."




She smiled, pretty much glowing from the compliments that Brian was giving her.  He seemed to be laying it on a bit think, but she certainly did not mind.  "Brian.  Well, it is very nice to meet you."



> "Hey..." Brian responds giving him a friendly nod, he pauses for a moment before speaking again. "Don't tell me we have to get those geeky code names? Did we all suddenly end up in a comic book and I didn't get the memo or something?"




"I do not have a code name either.  I am still getting used to having mutant powers," she added.  It was probably a good idea to have one, though.  What would she call herself?  Something based off of her powers... as far as she knew, she could fly, control fire, and make herself look like someone else.  She paused, trying to think of something suitable.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 30, 2004)

-Mistress Mind
time unknown
a hospital floor

Mistress Mind's mental blast hist home 
_Attack roll of 19 against flat-footed opponent_
He is allready starting to laugh as he thinks himself invulnerable but screams out in pain then the pychic wave hits him. 
_failed will safe by 9, too a hit and got stunned. Spends a hero point to overcome the stunned result._
With a supreme effort of will he keeps standing and his leg blurs again but this time from an incredibly fast kick. I t would proably be aimed at an opponents chin normaly but in the case of the floating Mistress Mind he settles fort the guts.

"Dat hurt more dan a bit Lady. Sorry but you'll die for dat."

_to hit roll of 25, damage save of 21, failed by 3, -1 bacause you are allready injured makes failed by 4,(another hit)_
Most of the impact is stopped by Mistress Minds forcefield again but the charged up kick breaks through it and smashes into her allready injured body.
Again Feleafont looks solid, it appears that he can not attack while incoperal. The cop notices that too and tries to point his gun at him again but he is still to confused from the mental blast.

_Initiative:
Mistress Mind(2) 10 (stunned)
Felafont(1) 27
Cop(2) 4_

Not caring fro the cop at all Felafont seems to get into the thing and smiles not too friendly.
"Now you are not in de contract but after you are dead I will take de girl and be done. Your loss dat you got in de way."
He strikes at you again but misses.
_attack roll of 9_
Right after the attack he changes back into his slightly glowing and transparent incoperal form.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 30, 2004)

-Jake French
15:22
Museum of Archeology in New York

"They don't seem to care."

Scott steps right in front of you and so cuts of the way for one of the soldiers who spotted Jack and ran over to him. He screams at the young mutant.

"Get out of the way, the man behind you is a dangerous mutant."

Scott just smiles sadly, appearing not the least bit surprised.

"And I am sure you have some papers that give you the right to do this. I mean you are New York Police are you? How about you show them to us and then everything will be fine."

The solidier tries to go around him but again Scott just steps in his way.By now two more of the soliers have made their way towards you and the first one looks a lot more self asured with them around.

"I told you to get out of the way. The boy is dangerous and could injure you with his powers. This is for the good of the country."

At that Scott finally laughs. It doesn't sound the least bit friendly, in fact it sounds if a very tired and frustrated man finally snapped, at least for the moment. He lowers his shades again and Jack can see the energy blazing behind them once more.

"Then I hope you are trained to fight dangerous mutants with uncontrolable powers. Otherwise you and your bodies will end up in a hospital if you don't leave RIGHT NOW!
And don't give me that good of the country crap, no one with any real authority stands behind this and we both know it. I like types like your boss, allways pretending how they only want the best and if you don't look they build you a sentinel. Now get out before I do something I will regret later."

A very uncomfortable silence settles over the hall while Scott calms down and the group of soldiers to work up the nerve to confront two mutants with unknown powers.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 30, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:15
biding their time around a subway station

Upon looking at the women Shar immediatly realizes why she hasn't noticed her. Despite the fact that she has the same voice, the middle aged lady behind her looks nothing like the driver she met before. Mystique doesn't make empty threats so she shoots the moment Shar starts moving.
_Attack roll of 23, deflection roll of 24, reflection roll of 24. Mystiquze rolled a damage save of 3, failed by 16._
The whole fight is so fast that no one around even notices it. The muzzled shot is almost silent and Shar has only half turned around then Mytique gets hit by her own reflected shot and sinks to the ground unconscious.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 30, 2004)

-Shadow, Gemini, Phoenix
14:55
Danny Rand's place

"Well, thank you. All of you. I did not think I would find people who would so readily agree to help."
He listens cloesly to the conversation, letting all of you the time to get to know each other before he opens the door again.
"Please take your time with Iron Fist, I can get back to you later if you would like."

Danny is waiting upstairs, gazing on the car and looks lost in deep thought then Brandon and Angela get back up.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 30, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Shar, Data
> 08:15
> The whole fight is so fast that no one around even notices it. The muzzled shot is almost silent and Shar has only half turned around then Mytique gets hit by her own reflected shot and sinks to the ground unconscious.



_OOC:  Does Mystique change back when she gets knocked out?_

Kicking the gun into a nearby sewer drain, Sharon crouches next to the unconscious woman, quickly checking the extent of her injuries.  Even though the woman had attacked her, Sharon wasn't about to leave a mutant disabled or dying in the street for anyone to find.

_Skills:  Medicine +3, to ascertain her injuries, then to apply first aid if needed, so she and Frank could move her._

Certain she was currently no threat and in no danger of dying, she shrinks her staff and puts it away in its holster.  *"Frank, we've overstayed our welcome.  Let's put your powers to use and get a car,"* she says, looking around at nearby parked vehicles for one without a tracking device, children, a dog or security system by shifting her sight to look through things again.  *"That one,"* she says, pointing to a nearby sedan.  *"Just convince it to open the locks and start the engine, ok?  Charles can sort it out with the owner later."  I hope,* she adds to herself.

_OOC:  If Mystique is just knocked out, leave her, but if she's in worse shape, she's coming with us._


----------



## Mimic (Apr 30, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Shadow, Gemini, Phoenix
> 14:55
> Danny Rand's place
> 
> "Well, thank you. All of you. I did not think I would find people who would so readily agree to help."




Hey, anything has got to be better then going to school.


----------



## Verbatim (May 1, 2004)

As Scott stands up to the soldiers in front of them, Jake looks at him with open amazement and trusts that as long as Scott seems confident that things will work out, he will do his best to back him up.

Taking off the formal jacket slowly, and with more outward calm than he really feels, Jake unbuttons the cuffs of his shirt and rolls them up slightly, giving him more freedom of movement.

"You heard him guys, walk out now and nobody has to get hurt, but threaten us, or my family one more time, and I'll do whatever I can to make sure you don't leave here without being on a stretcher."

Staring at the men in front of him, Jake hopes for the best, but expects the worst.


----------



## Radiant (May 1, 2004)

-Jake French
15:22
Museum of Archeology in New York

To everyone's, including Scott's, surprise the soldiers listen to some commands from their headsets and lower their guns.
The one in the front waves them backwards and they leave the building.
"You missed your chance boy, now live with it."
They leave a stunned crowd behind. Scott pulls his shades back up and turns to you.
"Sorry, I had a bad day. Shouldn't have lost my temper. But then, they just went away. Now that's something I realy did not expect."


----------



## Verbatim (May 1, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Jake French
> 15:22
> Museum of Archeology in New York
> 
> ...




As Scott's stand causes the soldier's leader to have them withdraw, Jake stares once more at the man with open amazement.

"You have nothing to be sorry for, you just saved us all man. If anything I should be sorry I didn't do more to help."

Seeing his folks coming towards them, Jake steps foward and holds up his hands for them to listen to him for a moment.

"Mom, dad, this is Mr Scott Summers and he is a collegue of Mr Charles Xavier. Paps called Mr Xavier about me, and both he and Scott think that the best thing I can do to get away from Langford's radar is to enroll myself in Mr Xavier's university. I know you both may think this is rushing things, but since we know Mr Summers can't be here watching my back all the time, I'm thinking about going with him to the school to take a look around, maybe stay a day or two there before you guys come up."

Stopping, Jake looks to both Scott and his folks, wondering what his parents are thinking.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2004)

*Mistress Mind: Human/Female (PL8)*

Mistress Mind grunts as the blow connects but she continues her assault on Felafont’s mind.  As she moves higher into the air hoping to put more distance between her and her attacker she tries to pry into his mind.









*OOC:*


I believe that stunned condition listed next to Mistress Mind is in error isn’t it? If not I will edit my post or something

free action: force field
free action: sustained mental assault (mind blast)
half action: movement away from Felafont
half action: mind control on Felafont with the desire to make him surrender to arrest.


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2004)

-Shadow, Gemini, Phoenix
14:55
Danny Rand's place



			
				Professor said:
			
		

> "Please take your time with Iron Fist, I can get back to you later if you would like."




“It shouldn’t be but a couple o’ minutes, sir,” Brandon said.  Brandon opened the limo door and motioned for Angela to get out first.  He then walked up with her to talk with Danny.

“I’m sorry about the possessions thing . . . it wasn’t meant as a slight to you – honest,” Brandon explained.  “I don’t have many things of my own.  I lost everything of mine except for the money in my pocket and my bank account, which I practically bled dry to get some clothes and my MP3 player.”

When he got up to Danny, Brandon explained the situation to him, and added, “I really wanted to stay and learn more from you, but the Professor has explained that he may be able to help me better control my powers . . . or at least I hope so.  I want to continue helping people, but I think I can . . . we can do it better if we understand our powers and can control them better.”

“I really wanted to help with a certain establishment tonight, but apparently there are some people in danger that need our help.  Hopefully, the other thing will keep for a couple of days,” Brandon finished.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 2, 2004)

Shadow, Gemini, Phoenix
14:55
Danny Rand's place

Angela slides out of the limosine and pauses once she is out in the sunlight.  She glances around nervously, making sure that they were not being watched, but also waiting for Brandon.



> “I’m sorry about the possessions thing . . . it wasn’t meant as a slight to you – honest,” Brandon explained. “I don’t have many things of my own. I lost everything of mine except for the money in my pocket and my bank account, which I practically bled dry to get some clothes and my MP3 player.”




"Do not worry about it.  I know you did not mean it as a barb, and I should not be so sensitive to things like that," she replies quietly, offering him a small smile.  "Besides, if we are to be returning to school, then I should work on not being embarrassed by such things."

When they got up to Danny's apartment, Angela paused, letting brandon go first to speak with Danny.  They had, after all, known each other longer, and they probably wanted some privacy to say their goodbyes.


----------



## Radiant (May 6, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:15
biding their time around a subway station

Frank takes one look at the car but shakes his head.

"I need one that has automated looks. Those are more secure but that's no problem."

He cheks throgh the ones around and finally opens a door. The engine startns running before he is even in.

"I just hope that Charles guy can take care of this as you say. I dont like to steal a car."

As the women behind Shar fell her skin turned dark blue and her hair grew longer and deep red. As someone who worked for Xavier before Shar has heard of Mystique more than once and her natural appearance is something you don't easily forget.
She is bleeding badly but Shar can staunch it with some improvised bandages.
(Medicine roll of 15, enough to stabilize a dying character)
She will still need medical attention but she will make it through the day.

Even though the fight was over before anyone could notice it the sight of a blue women on the groudn quikly draws attention and a crowd of onlookers form a circle around Sharon and Frank. He glances nervously to the car and back to you.

"Do you think that superman rip-of girl from before will get attracted to this scene if she's still around?"

_oog: you will make it safely into the car and to the next street regardless if you take her with you or not._


-Mistress Mind
time unknown
a hospital floor

Again Mistress Mind's powers lash out for Felafont. He shrugs of her mental command with barely and effort.
(Power roll of 6 from you)
Maybe it he put his guard down after that or maybe you just found the perfect way around his mental defenses but a second later he sinks to the ground without making a sound. Only his rolling eyes tell of the pain he just feels. 
Then he looses consciousness he his form becomes solid again and he hits he ground with a loud thump.
(rolled a natural 20 for the attack. Critical hit for 26 damage. Save of 10-1 for hits. Failed by 17 and got knocked out right away.

The cop puts his again away with a glance at you and shrugs.

"That was impressive. And I guess I couldn't stop you with a weapon even if I tried. Just letme through and look after the girl and I won't even ask who you are."

He smiles at her, realizing how she's dressed for the first time.

"You know you can have my coat if you want it."


-Jake French
15:22
Museum of Archeology in New York

"Don't worry, you'll eat half a dozen soldiers for breakfast if you train with us. They couldn't even make me sweat. 
But that's just one more reason to stay calm, it really isn't my day."
He smiles at your apology like he never considered it was your job to help and comes with you to greet you parents.

He tells them mostly the same things he did you, inviting them to look at the place themself and have a talk with Professor Xavier himself before they decide anything.

"I'm sorry that he didn't come himself, he was away then the call came and so I just went to chek it out myself. It was not exactly easy to get your grandfather to tell me what's going on after he heard that the Professor isn't home."


-Gemini, Phoenix
14:57
Danny Rand's place

Danny turns towards Brandon surprised. You have never seen him letting his alertness drop so much before.

"Don't worry about it. He has a point and I met his X-Men before. Those where good people."

He gives you a reasuring smile and then looks down on the limo again.

"I can't teach you about your powers and I think Xavier has both the resources and the knowledge to help both of you.

He also asked me to help on that mission too. I'm sorry to leave you on your own but I think you can handle it. I will go to that asylum tonight."
He claps you one the shoulder.

"You know you can allways come back. 
And if you don't come over for dinner now and again Misty will kill me so either you come on your own or I'll drag you in a bag."

Looking at Angela he sits himself at the sofa between both of you.

"And even worse for you, I didn't even get to know you. But I hope you will come by for a visit too. And again, if you got trouble or Xavier's school isn't what you imagined just come back.
...
Now let's move, goodbyes allways hurt and maybe a new life awaits you down there. Just take care that you come back in once piece, that school aiin't so far away afterall."


-Shadow
14:57
inside Xavier's car

"I fear what I offer is another school Brian. But it will be a lot more interesting than any you visited before.
And we will try to sort it out with your parents, why would you think they don't care there you are?"


----------



## Mimic (May 6, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Shadow
> 14:57
> inside Xavier's car
> 
> ...




It's not that they don't care, but my folks never were too thrilled by the way I looked before and they will totally freak out when they see me now. You offer them a school where I will be out of their hair and they will snap it up in a second. Brian snaps his fingers to emphasize his point.

Me, personally I don't care. One school is pretty much like the next, but hey I can get into some fights and not get into trouble for it all the better He tells the professor with a smile.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 6, 2004)

Danny Rand's place
14:57



> "And even worse for you, I didn't even get to know you. But I hope you will come by for a visit too. And again, if you got trouble or Xavier's school isn't what you imagined just come back.
> ...
> Now let's move, goodbyes allways hurt and maybe a new life awaits you down there. Just take care that you come back in once piece, that school aiin't so far away afterall."




"I will come back and visit, and I hope you come and visit us too.  Thank you, Danny, for everything that you have done for me.  I do not know what I would have done if I had not met you and Brandon," she felt quite sad, as if she was saying goodbye to a very close friend.  "And... be careful, at the asylum.  They don't like visitors..."


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2004)

14:57
Danny Rand's place



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> He also asked me to help on that mission too. I'm sorry to leave you on your own but I think you can handle it. I will go to that asylum tonight." He claps you one the shoulder.  "You know you can always come back.   And if you don't come over for dinner now and again Misty will kill me so either you come on your own or I'll drag you in a bag."




“Thanks, Danny, that means a lot,” Brandon replied with sincerity.  “I don’t really know what would have happened with me if you hadn’t come along when you did.  I’ll always consider you a great friend and I’ll come running whenever you need . . . and tell Misty goodbye for me please.  I’ll come back for a visit as soon as we get back . . . and if she wants, maybe I can bring Angela with me.” 

Brandon nodded at Danny’s last comment and jogged to his room.  He stuffed his costume, few clothes (mostly USC logo sweats, shirts and pants) and his music into his sea bag.  A quick stop in the bathroom to get the rest, and Brandon was done in under five minutes.

“Well, I’m as ready as I’ll ever be.  I’ll try and remember . . . Concentration, Focus, Strength in mind and body,” Brandon commented, repeating some of Danny’s teachings that got him as far as he was.

He looked to Angela to see if she was ready as well.  If so, he walked with her to the limo and to their future.


----------



## Calinon (May 6, 2004)

> "I just hope that Charles guy can take care of this as you say. I dont like to steal a car."



"I don't either Frank," she says appologetically.  "But we need to get out of here," she adds, tearing off the bottom half of her shirt to staunch Mystique's bleeding.  "And we need to get her out of here.  I don't want to think what would happen if we just left her here.  Charles will take care of it, or I will."



> "Do you think that superman rip-of girl from before will get attracted to this scene if she's still around?"



"I don't know, Frank, but," she says, slipping her arms under Mystique and picking the unconscious woman up as carefully as possible, "hopefully not before we get out of here."  She tries to remain calm in the face of the crowd, working her way quickly towards the car.  "Excuse me.  Could you move?  She needs to get to a hospital.  It's just makeup," she says as she goes to the vehicle.

She puts Mystique in the back seat, takes off her coat and covers the woman with it.  "I doubt a normal hospital will treat you properly," she says to Mystique, not sure if the woman can even hear her.  "So I'm taking you to get treatment somewhere safe."

"Get in, Frank.  I'll drive," she says, hopping in the driver seat.  Once he's in, she' puts the car in gear and drives off, intent on heading back to the school.


----------



## Radiant (May 8, 2004)

-Shadow, Gemini, Phoenix
15:03
inside Xavier's car

"Well, let us see about that. Maybe they will care more in the end."

He smiles then he considers the young mutant. He would learn how to fight  but somehow he doubts that he will like the rest of the learning that comes with it.
_A lot of work but I can't say I did not expect it._

Together the whole group drives to Westchester and Flex parks the car in front of the main entrance. Xavier gives all of you a tour through the mansion (at least the official parts) and also shows you your rooms. These are a lot bigger than you would have ever expected, you could easily put Danny's whole apartment into one of them.
Xavier looks very surprised and talks with Felx about some other student he would have expected to be here but doesn't worry too much.
Everyone has a chance to shower, get comfortable and generaly sniff through the school to decide if he likes the place.
The Professor promises that he will tell you more about the mission then some other guests he expects have arrived and of course offers you to stay if you want to participate in it or not.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2004)

*Mistress Mind: Human/Female (PL8)*

Mistress Mind looks coldly at the cop but doesn’t do anything to hinder him in anyway, “I have no need for your coat, but thanks.  Cuff him and have someone detain him, I have no desire to trade blows with him again.”

Mistress Mind quietly agrees to fallow the cop to check upon Alicia…


----------



## Verbatim (May 8, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Jake French
> 15:22
> Museum of Archeology in New York
> 
> ...




After seeing firsthand Langford's methods of persuasion, Jake knows he wants to go with Scott and visit Xavier's school.

"I'm in, and as much as I would like to stay for the show tonight, I think the best thing I can do is to head up there now with you."

Looking at his parents, Jake sees a little nervousness in his mother's eyes and tries to calm her down some.

"Relax mom, I'm going to a school, not off to war. I'm pretty sure the worse thing that could happen is me pulling something working out."

His smile growing as his excitement burns away the nervousness and fear, Jake looks over to Scott and asks the million dollar question.

"When do we leave?"


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

-Jake French
15:22
Museum of Archeology in New York

"How about now?"

After a few more minutes of talk, exchanging phone numbers and calming your mom you find yourself inside Scott's car and on the way to Xavier's school.


-Shadow, Gemini, Phoenix, Jake French
17:15
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

None of the three newest students have really settled in then even more arrive. 
Brian is the first to notice the sports car driving right to the front door and sees a young man with dark red shades and a really tall other guy get out. They leave the car standing right there and it surerly looks out of place beside the fountain as they walk in.

The entrance hall:
Brandon just found out there the kitchen is and is on his way back to the room Xavier gave him then suddenly the door flies open and Cyclops bumps into him. Startled he lifts his hand threatengly to his sunglasses (of course that looks a bit stupid for anyone not knowing his power).

"Who the hell are you?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 11, 2004)

15:03
Xavier's school

The school was huge, and Angela took it all in with wide eyes as they were given the tour.  She was not entirely sure if she could find her way around on her own.  But, on the bright side, the school was much more invitng than the asylum had been.

After she had had the chance to settle in, Angela decided to take a look around, to try and get her bearings.  She wandered around, at first trying to find either Brandon or Brian, but if unable to find them, then she would concentrate simply on not getting lost.


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

-Gemini
17:15
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

Angela quikly looses her way in the building and after walking a while she suddenly finds herself in front of a huge silver elevator. The strangest thing is that it opened right out of a bookshelf then she leaned against it.
It has only three control buttons and only one makes sense to you.
-Mansion
-Base
-Launch Bay


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 11, 2004)

17:15
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

An elevator hidden behind a bookshelf.  This place seemed to become more amazing with every moment that she spent there.  Curiously, she pokes her head into the elevator, and notices three buttons.  She bit her lower lip, caught in indecision.  She knew that she would probably be better off just leaving the elevator and going to find someone she knew.  But a base?  A launch bay?  What were those things doing at a school?  Finally, curiousity got the better of her, and she pushed the 'Base' button.


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

-Gemini
17:15
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

The elevator door close without a sound. There is virutalyl no movemnt sensation but they open again only moments later, the sign of base flashing.
Outside there is a corridor like in a star trek serries. You have no idea what the look is good for but it trails of in two directions from the elevator. To your left you see it ends some fifty yards away in front of a metalic door with support beams in form of an X on it. There are also some less imposing doors going of to the side. To your right the corridor turns around a corner only 20 yards away so you can not see what is there.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 11, 2004)

17:15
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

She stepped out of the elevator and into the hallway, looking around in amazement.  The metal hallway would have been scary, were it not for the fact that it seemed so well lit.  She looked in both directions, wondering which way to go.  Well... she knew that she really should just get back on the elevator.  But a quick look around would not hurt, would it?

She decided to go left, since the hallway did not turn any corners.  She began making her way in that direction, her shoes making soft scuffing sounds on the metal floor.  She was most curious about the door at the end of the hall, with the big metal X on it, and so she went to check it out.


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2004)

17:15
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

Brandon had dropped his duffle bag on the bed in the room, and decided to go exploring.  It had started as a search for Angela to make certain she was okay, but that noble gesture died when he wandered into the kitchen.

_’Not really what I expected,’_ Brandon thought, _’I mean, this place is huge . . . and it seems old on the outside, but all of the modern conveniences are on the inside.  Way too cool!’_

He grabbed a couple of sodas from the refrigerator and a couple of apples, then made his way to continue his search for Angela.  He thought about calling out for her, but then figured that would be too weird.  

Suddenly, Brandon did yelp as a door flew open and he was jostled by some guy in a weird pair of shades.  An apple popped out of his arms and he went to grab for it, on of the bottles of sodas lost its battle with gravity and started to the floor.  With a dive, Brandon saved the soda, with only a single drop falling to the floor.  The apple wasn’t so lucky . . . Brandon watched it bound down the hallway . . . .



			
				Guy with Glasses said:
			
		

> "Who the hell are you?"




Dozens of snappy replies flew through Brandon’s head, but all he did was smile and reply, “Brandon . . . what’s up Ray Ban?”


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

-Gemini
17:16
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

The moment you leave the elevator it closes behind you. The words: "Please enter keycode to access" flash on the panel beside it.
As you go towards the big door at the end you see that some of the side doors are open. One looks like a dressing room with a row of strange uniforms on the side. The next is a supremely equipped medical station. To your comfort there is nothing that looks even remotely like it would be used to strap unwilling patients to chairs or tables in it.
Then you reach the main door you see no lock or keypad, just a glassplate about the size of a huge hand at the side. There is also a sigh saying "Danger Room, training area access".


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 11, 2004)

17:16
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

One of the rooms appeared to be a dressing room.  She looked at the costumes curiously, wondering what function they served in teaching mutants their powers.

She supposed it was a good thing there was a medical station within the school.  After all, it could be dangerous, learning new mutant powers.  She was quite relieved to see there were no signs of restraints.

And then, of course, there was the danger room.  As she read the sign, she wondered just what sort of dangers could be kept in that room.  Wild animals maybe?  Those were dangerous.  She stood before the set of doors for awhile, just wondering what could be in that room.  She did not want to just go in, and even if she did, there did not seem to be a way to open the door.  But just standing around wondering was not doing anything to abate her curiousity.  A quick peek wouldn't hurt, right?  She pressed her hand against the glass plate and pushed it experimentally.


----------



## Mimic (May 11, 2004)

-Shadow 17:15
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

_"Nice set of wheels."_ Brian thinks to himself. _"Dorky looking dudes though, hope their not all like that. That Phoenix guy was ok and the girl with him was smoking hot, I wonder if they were a couple? Not that it mattered, just made it more of a challenge."_ <OOC:He's quite the pig isn't he?>

"Ok, time to check this place out." He mutters quietly to himself, "lets see how  much damage I can do to this place."

Brian leaves his room and heads in a random direction.


----------



## Verbatim (May 11, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Jake French
> 17:15
> Westchester, New York
> The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake
> ...



Staring at the school grounds, Jake is impressed with just with just the little bit he has seen so far. Following behind Scott, he tries to calm him down some after he bumps into whoever it is behind the door.

"Easy Mr Summers, I'm sure that if Mr Xavier didn't want him to be here, he wouldn't be here right now."

Extending his hand in greetings to the stranger, Jake smiles as he speaks.

"Nice to meet you. My name's Jake, and beside me is Mr Summers. You'll have to forgive our being a little jumpy, but we've had a rough afternoon so far."


----------



## Radiant (May 13, 2004)

-Shadow 17:17
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, Xaviers Study

Brian wanders through the building and a huge door in the floor above his own attracts his attention. From behind it he can hear two voices in a heated discussion. One sound like the Professor, the other is a guy with a strong japanese dialect whom he doesn't know.

"I do not care about your problems Professor my duty is to protect my country.

"You are also a mutant Shiro, and if you do not care for that than at least remember how the X-Men helped you then you met them."

-Phoenix, Jake French
17:17
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, the entrance hall

Scott stops surprised by Brandon's calm answer. Then Jake gets between them he at least takes his hand back down and takes a look around.

"Allright then Brandon. I'm Scott, still what are you doing here?

-Gemini
17:17
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, the subbasement

dressing room:
the costumes feel very strange, then you lift them up you get the impresion that despite being thick and perhaps even armored they are incredilbly light, if you didn't know it is impossible you would even say they have no weight at all.

danger room:
A glowing light runs over Angela's hand as the plate scans her hand before a mechanic voice bleeps:

"Unauthorized access."

The door stays closed and small red light blinks below the plate.


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2004)

_17:17
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, the entrance hall_



			
				Jake said:
			
		

> "Nice to meet you. My name's Jake, and beside me is Mr Summers. You'll have to forgive our being a little jumpy, but we've had a rough afternoon so far."




"Hey, no problem," Brandon said.  He glanced down the hall a moment to see if he could spot the apple. "I've had a pretty good day so far, but I've had some rough ones in the past.  Anything I can do to help?"



			
				Scott said:
			
		

> "Alright then Brandon. I'm Scott, still what are you doing here?




"Good to meet, Scott," Brandon replied.  "As for why I'm here, I'll really not certain.  The professor invited me and Angela to the mansion to learn about what we can do, and to help some people in trouble . . . hey, maybe it was you guys he was talking about."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 13, 2004)

17:17
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, the subbasement

She was quite impressed with the clothing that she found in the dressing room.  The clothing almost seemed armored, though.  Why would a person at a school like this need with armored clothing?



> A glowing light runs over Angela's hand as the plate scans her hand before a mechanic voice bleeps:
> 
> "Unauthorized access."
> 
> The door stays closed and small red light blinks below the plate.




She shrugged slightly at the mechanized voice.  Perhaps it was for the best that she could not get into the 'danger room'.  After all, if it was so dangerous, she had no business in there, right?

Leaving the danger room behind, she goes to explore other areas of the basement.


----------



## Mimic (May 13, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Shadow 17:17
> Westchester, New York
> The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, Xaviers Study




Well at least this sounds interesting, maybe I should go take a closer look.

Brian will get closer to the door.

<ooc: question, how much control (if any) does he have over his powers?>


----------



## Radiant (May 13, 2004)

-Shadow 17:17
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, Xaviers Study

Brian edges closer to the door and can clearly hear the conversation now. Whoever that Shiro guy sounds pretty anoyed and not too friendly but the Professor seems to have the patience of a mountain.

"I owe you nothing Professor X, and neither do I owe something to your whelps. 
We thought together then but it was as much to their advantage as it was to mine."

"I am sorry Shiro I did not intend to say you owe us a dept. Instead I am the one asking for a favour.
But don't you think a Samurai should be there to help the one's who fought at his side?

There are a few seconds of uncomfortable silence before he gets a grumbling answer.

"Very well. I should have known you americans can not care for yourself. I will help you. Expect me tomorow but don't call the next time you loose your students."

The voice is replaced by the sound of static and you can hear a soft and tired sigh from the Professor. A moment later you hear his voice, but you are sure it does not come from the door, instead it is right inside your head.

"Come in Brian, can I help you?"


----------



## Mimic (May 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Shadow 17:17
> Westchester, New York
> The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, Xaviers Study
> 
> "Come in Brian, can I help you?"




"Busted." He thinks to himself as he enters the room. He looks around to see if the other man is still there.

"Not really Prof, just wandering around, checking things out. Ya'know that sort of thing."


----------



## Verbatim (May 14, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> _17:17
> Westchester, New York
> The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, the entrance hall_
> 
> ...




"Not unless you know how to stop a General with an apparent mad-on for my family."

Jake tries to sound light hearted with his answer, but there was more than a little truth in his words. While he was very impressed with what he had seen so far, Jake wondered how any school was going to keep the government away from him, if they really tried to get him.



			
				keia said:
			
		

> "Good to meet, Scott," Brandon replied.  "As for why I'm here, I'll really not certain.  The professor invited me and Angela to the mansion to learn about what we can do, and to help some people in trouble . . . hey, maybe it was you guys he was talking about."




Looking over at Mr Summers, Jake decides to answer this one for him, as Jake did not know how comfortable he felt with a group of strangers knowing everything about him right away.

"Well, it is possible, but I don't think so. I didn't even know I was in trouble until it came looking for me, but hopefully, the worst of it is over with."

Suddenly feeling out of place in his formal attire, Jake began to roll up the sleeves of his shirt as he talked.

"How long have you and Angela been here?"


----------



## Radiant (May 15, 2004)

-Mistress Mind
time unknown
a hospital floor

The cop runs over, roughly throws Felafont against the wall and cuffs his hands behind his back.

"I'm detective Thorn by the way, if you know what is going on here I'd be very happy if you would tell me something about it."

He throws the man to the ground without much care and runs to the emergency room, nearly crashing into the doorframe in his hurry.
From inside you hear him loudly calling an:

"Oh crap!"

He immediatly comes back out, his gun in his hand again.
[oog: asuming Mistress Mind has not left in the meantime]

"You came from here, what did you do with her?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 15, 2004)

*Mistress Mind: Human/Female (PL8)*

Mistress Mind frowns as the cop points down gun at her but she simply raises her arms for him as she coldly states, “I did nothing with her, I’m not sure who her is, as I came through the broken window when I noticed its broken nature.”


----------



## Radiant (May 15, 2004)

-Shadow 17:18
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, Xaviers Study

All you see in the room is a wide screen showing static. A moment latet it goes black.

"I see, mayb I should ask Scott to give you a tour then he is back, there are some things here that can be rather dangerous then you run into them without the proper knowledge.

He points to the screen.

And as I am sure you are allready wondering, the man I justg talked to is a japanese mutant named Sunfire. He is too proud for his own good and has a not too high opinion of americans but he agreed to help us.


-Phoenix, Jake French
17:17
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, the entrance hall

"He asked you to help? Wait a minute, don't get me wrong but there did he find you? You're not an avenger out of costume are you?"

The apple is allready long gone on it's way to therever fallen apples bounce. At least it can be sure that among all the apples someone dropped to the floor it has one of the most unique soroundings to explore.


----------



## Keia (May 15, 2004)

_17:17
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, the entrance hall_



			
				Jake said:
			
		

> "Not unless you know how to stop a General with an apparent mad-on for my family. . . Well, it is possible, but I don't think so. I didn't even know I was in trouble until it came looking for me, but hopefully, the worst of it is over with . . . How long have you and Angela been here?"




“We - ll,” Brandon replied, turning the usually one syllable word into two and left it hanging. “That’s the thing with trouble, it’s always around when ya don’t expect it.  As for how long we’ve been here, probably not more than an hour . . . if that even.”



			
				Mr. Summers said:
			
		

> "He asked you to help? Wait a minute, don't get me wrong but where did he find you? You're not an avenger out of costume are you?"




“Yeah, he asked – I offered, it’s about the same thing,” Brandon replied, his cool west coast demeanor starting to break a bit – especially after the ‘don’t get me wrong’ quote . . . which people always use to excuse themselves as they talk bad about someone.  “He found me in New York, with my friend, Iron Fist.  We were working the streets, trying to make life safer – sort of a heroes for hire or help kind a thing – not that we even got paid or were looking ta get paid.  As for the avenger thing, nahh, I’m not one of them . . . unless they opened something on the west coast.”

“You’re not actually questioning my abilities, _are you_?” Brandon asked, starting to get the hint of what Scott was suggesting.  Little licks of flame started to appear unconsciously on his arm, the remaining apple wishing it had fallen as well as it began to cook in his hand.


----------



## Verbatim (May 15, 2004)

Taking an involuntary step back as flames began to form on Brandon's arm, Jake once more stepped in between the two men.

_~Mr. Summers must really be getting edgy to be pushing the buttons of someone Mr. Xavier brought here...I wonder what could be getting to him that would make him this way?~_

"I'm sure Mr. Summers wasn't trying to rile you up, as he hasn't once questioned me on my gifts, whatever they may all be, but you may want to put that out before the sprinklers kick in amigo. I didn't have time to pack a change of clothes, so I am kind of partial to the ones I do have.

Jake is trying to keep his tone light, but is starting to get concerned with the way it seems Mr. Summers has taken an almost instant dislike to Brandon. 

_~Wherever you are Mr Xavier, now would be a good time to let Scott know everything is okay...~_

_OOC: the last thought bubble is just that, as Jake has no idea that Xavier is a telepath, unless Scott mentioned it in the ride up. If so, take the last post as Jake hoping Mr Xavier is listening in on their thoughts.._


----------



## Mimic (May 15, 2004)

-Shadow 17:18
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, Xaviers Study



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "I see, mayb I should ask Scott to give you a tour then he is back, there are some things here that can be rather dangerous then you run into them without the proper knowledge.




You mean the tall gee... er... guy or the one with the funky red glasses? They both just pulled up in a sweet looking ride about five minutes ago.

Brian motions with his head towards where he assumes the front of the building is.


----------



## Radiant (May 17, 2004)

-Phoenix, Jake French, Shadow
17:18
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, the entrance hall

"Scott has returned? Thank you Brian, let's see what was going on."

Xavier and Shadow just reach the top of the stairs to see the arguement in the entrance hall in all it's glory.

"Who knows about your abilities but I sure question your self control."

Scott looks at the flames dancing across Brandon.

"I'm sure they teach a lot more of that in martial arts. If you've truly been around Iron Fist you should have watched him."

The Professor shouts over the arguement from his position above and the three notice him and Brian.

"Enough of this nonsense! I will have none of it in my house. These are my guests Scott and of all my students I would have expected better behavior from you.

He rolls to a small lift on the side to get down to you and sounds a lot more friendly after his initial shout.

"Sorry Scott. I have been worried about you, you should not even be walking around yet. And I see you brought a guest of your own."

He turns towards Jake.

"Welcome, I am very sorry you had such a rough entrance.
Now how about we just get a cup of tea and explain what is going on here. I am quite curious what is going on.

Again he turnes towards Scott and motions to Brian.

"And I'm sure you would like some information about this too. This is Brian and as I see you allready met Brandon."


----------



## Radiant (May 17, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:17
driving aimlessly but damn fast away from Rogue

Jake is just about to answer something then a huge mointain of _something_ blockes the street. 
Hitting the breaks Shar can see it is actually a man, surly a mutant. He must weigh more than the car she is in and to her (and everyone elses) disgust that huge walking mountain of fat is only wearing a spandex body suit.
You manage to drive sideways and squeeze bettween him and the building toi the right.
Somehow you think you would have better chances to move that. The cars reaerview mirrors are lost as one side scratches along a wall, while the other rubs against the giant leg. 
The battered car makes it clear and you accelerate again. The Blob slowly turns around with an angry expression and tries to run after you. That of course is totaly useless...

Jake looks wide eyed at him and holds on for dear life as you drive.

"Oh my god what is that? It can just get too wyrd you know."

More than a little edge of panick rings from his voice.

edit: _driving roll of 15+6=21_


----------



## Calinon (May 17, 2004)

Shar uses her senses to glance behind her, both at the man mountain fading in the distance and at Mystique, then at Frank.

"I don't get what's going on either, Frank.  Charles couldn't have known these people were after you too.  Your powers are so unique, Frank.  I've never seen anything like them.  Maybe that's why they are trying so hard to get you."  She pushes a stray strand of hair from her face as she cruises down the street.

"I think I made a mistake when I took Mystique too," she admits.  "She may be ruthless and well, evil for lack of a better word, but I can imagine what would happen if normal people got a hold of her."  She lets out a long sigh.

"I'm really sorry, Frank.  I didn't know any of this would happen.  If you want to go with that super-girl and that... huge man, I'll let you out here.  You can take Mystique with you too since she's obviously with them.  But I know enough of Mystique to know that sort of life isn't for you.  At least I hope it isn't Frank."

An idea pops into her head, and she scans the glove box with her super vision quickly to see if there is a cell phone in there.


----------



## Mimic (May 17, 2004)

-Phoenix, Jake French, Shadow
17:18
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, the entrance hall

Brian follows along behind the professor, watching the new people with interest.



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Again he turnes towards Scott and motions to Brian.
> 
> "And I'm sure you would like some information about this too. This is Brian and as I see you allready met Brandon."




I for one would like to know what going on, so why don't you two agree to beat each other senseless after the professor explains everything.


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2004)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix)*

17:18
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, the entrance hall



			
				Mr. Summers said:
			
		

> "Who knows about your abilities but I sure question your self control." Scott looks at the flames dancing across Brandon.
> "I'm sure they teach a lot more of that in martial arts. If you've truly been around Iron Fist you should have watched him."




Brandon was about to get a mighty retort but . . . 



			
				Professor Xavier said:
			
		

> The Professor shouts over the argument from his position above and the three notice him and Brian.  "Enough of this nonsense! I will have none of it in my house. These are my guests Scott and of all my students I would have expected better behavior from you.




“Game time, Scott.  Good ta meet ya,” Brandon replied to the Professor’s introduction.  “And as an aside, I’m not worried about my self-control – I know where I stand.  It was _you_ that I was worried about.  You seemed ready to fly off the handle, and if that was going to happen I’d rather have it happen against me than anyone else in the house.  Happens in football all the time, you just need to channel that aggression.”



			
				Brian said:
			
		

> “I for one would like to know what going on, so why don't you two agree to beat each other senseless after the professor explains everything.”




“Good to meet ya, Brian,” Brandon replied in kind.  He smiled at the comment and added, “I think we can stop the senseless beatings at least until we can get down to helping that people that need it.”

“Professor, I was heading down to Angela’s room . . . do you want me to get her and bring her along, or has she already been told about the meeting,” Brandon asked.


----------



## Verbatim (May 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> He turns towards Jake.
> 
> "Welcome, I am very sorry you had such a rough entrance.
> Now how about we just get a cup of tea and explain what is going on here. I am quite curious what is going on.
> ...




Shaking Mr. Xavier's hand, Jake kept an eye on both Mr. Summers and Brandon.

"It is nice to meet you sir, my grandfather said you might be able to help me, and if my grandfather trusts you, then I know I can also."

Smiling at the offer of tea, Jake wondered how he the wheel chaired man could be so calm in the middle of all the chaos around him.

_~Perhaps dealing with gifted people all the time has made him immune to all this...~_

"Well, to be honest sir, I'm not much of a tea drinker, but I would love some water.

Falling in behind the others, Jake's eyes roam the hallways as they head towards the "meeting".

_~I wonder what my folks will think when they see how nice this place is...~_


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2004)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix)*

Brandon listened to Jake and began to fall in line, still waiting on whether the Professor wanted him to get Angela for this tour.

OOC: Mini bump


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2004)

*Interlude*

The mutant is panting heavily from exhaustion. Running up all these stairs sucked but it was worth the effort. Now he can see all over the city and even to the place there Mystique screwed up. 

"It's time Magneto leads us again, she just doesn't cut it."

The words rasp out between his sharp breaths. He takes one look at the locater in his hand and watches the street. 

"There you are"

He spotted the car, now it is time for fun.
With a practiced more he opens the seals of the flamethrower tank on his back and moments later thick gusts of flame erupt from the cables on his arms.
He moves his hands like someone forming clay and the flames begin to take shape.

"Have fun my friends."

A few neighbors look up confused as maniacal laughter can be heard loud from the rooftop. But what really draws there attention is burning construct as it spreads it's wings and flys towards its prey.
With another fit out unhealthy sounding laughter Pyro leans on a wall, content to see his creation to it's work.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 22, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:17
driving aimlessly but damn fast away from Rogue

"Come on lady, even if I don't know who you are I sure don't want to go with those psychos. I mean have you seen the fat guy in the spandex suit?! He even topped the blue women and superman's kid-sister.

He keeps glancing back and suddenly goes silent. Only Shar's supernatural hearing allows her to hear the "oh my god" he whispers under his breath.
Her eyes flash to the rerview mirror but it shines so bright she has to look away. And even now she can feel something very warm above her.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 22, 2004)

-Mistress Mind
time unknown
a hospital floor

Ok lady, I have no idea why, but I almost believe you.

The angry sound of police sirens breaks into their conversation and Mistress Mind can see at least four cars arriving in the front parking lot of the hospital.

"But my colleagues sure won't."

Detective Thorn let's his guard down and puts the gun back into his jacket.

"Look, you know more than you tell me. So if you know anything about that girl you have to tell me. If no one helps her she is as good as dead. You have seen what kind of assasin they sent after her allready. She just happened to see something that was too big for her."

He makes way so Mistress Mind can reach the door unhindered and holds up a card.

"You should go or this will end in a lot of trouble. And either you in prision or a lot of injured cops, maybe both. I know you think you can do this all by yourself but then you realize what kind of crap you are in give me a call."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 22, 2004)

"Holy crap!" Shar exclaimed, her eyes flashing upwards to get a quick look at whatever was coming down at them.  Quickly shifting her sight to look through the roof nearly blinds her, but she looks away quickly.  "Well, this isn't a good development," she says.  "But it's one problem we might be able to eliminate."

Scanning the street ahead for a very simple item, a fire hydrant, she tells Frank, "I don't feel like cooking, so I'm going to stop to try to get rid of this flying... thing.  We might need a new car," she adds, pulling out a pair of scarves and tossing one to Frank.  She quickly ties one around her face to mask her identity, giving Frank a small shrug.

Pulling out her thunder stick, she throws the driver door open and blasts the hinges, sending it flying free.  Bearing down on the fire hydrant, she prepares to make sure it ends up on her side of the car.  "Funny thing, Frank," she says loudly.  "I've never wanted to be a fireman!  Hang on!"

She slams the brakes hard, bringing the car to a screeching halt, hoping the firey bird goes past them.  She'll leap from the car, trying to blast either an end off the hydrant or just the entire thing apart, then use her staff to direct the water flow at the fiery nemesis.

_That's the long way to say I wanna put out the fire   And of course if there is no fire hydrant (unlikely, but hey), she'll just drive really really fast towards the river or docks._


----------



## Radiant (Jul 23, 2004)

-Shar, Data
08:18
driving aimlessly but damn fast away from Rogue

_oog: natural 20 on the driving roll. first roll since the game restarted..._

Frank holds on tight as Shar brings the car to a very spectecular halt, making it spin once around itself. Pyro's fire creature passes overhead. It has no chance to slow down enough to get any chance to attack. With a shot from the thunderstick Shar blasts the firehydrant (no roll required, that was justtoo good an idea) and a fountain of water smashes into the belly of the bird. Within seconds it vanishes into a could of smoke and only a few harmless sparks raun down towards the two mutants.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 23, 2004)

"Ohmygod, it worked!" Shar exclaims, immediately hopping back into the car and pulling it around in the street.  "I didn't think that would work that well," she says with a grin, flicking her sight into all around vision mode to check on traffic, dangers and Mystique.  Putting the hammer down, she accellerates away before any more terrifying surprises fall upon them, trying to steer her way back to Westchester and the Xavier Institute.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 24, 2004)

*Mistress Mind: Human/Female (PL8)*

The cold features of Mistress Mind break into a small tight smile at the cop’s professional courtesy, before she nods her head and accepts the card.

Glancing at the card she quickly scans it and replies as she tucks it into her outfit, “Detective Thorn, thank you, your politeness will not go unnoted but I know little of this girl except for what you tell me, sounds like the kid has the worst kind of luck…  I’ll keep an eye out for her and inform you of any leads I uncover.  Have your men check the building and I will begin searching the immediate area around the building.”

Floating she starts to drift to the destroyed window, and the quick escape it provides but she stops short, “What does this said girl look like? What’s her name? And exactly who is after her?”


----------



## Radiant (Aug 3, 2004)

-Mistress Mind
time unknown
a hospital floor


"A bit smaller than you, auburn hair. I just saw her in the ambulance."

He looks worried back to the emergency room.

"We have no idea who she is. She was just in the wrong place at the wrong time. But if I don't find her before the Mafia does she is as good as dead. You've seen what kind of muscle they can hire. Just so many superfreaks around these days."

And excusing smile appears on his face once he realizes who is standing before him.

"Sorry, nothing against mutants but having crooks with superpowers doesn't make my job any easier."

Mistress Mind can hear the police storming the building and heads for the back exit. Outside she can see it is alleady morning with a few people on the street. Of course she draws more than one curious look.
Suddenly she vanishes out of existance.

-Psyche
08:55
on an unkwon street in New York

Alicia finds herself on a busy morning street. She has no idea how she came here and the first thing she notices is a car racing right towards her.

-Shar, Data
08:55
on their way to the Xavier institute after they escaped from the brotherhood

As if the morning hadn't been strange enough allready Shar suddenly sees a women dressed in what she can only describe as some fetish outift right before her car. The women doesn't seem to notice her and changes her form almost the instant you see her. Suddenly a young women stands confused on the street and stares right into your headlights.
Emergency breaks seem to be the order of the day and Shar manages to stop the car and turn it sideways before she can hit the girl.

"Oh damn I thought he got away from them. Is that one of those crazy evil mutants too?"


----------



## Calinon (Aug 3, 2004)

"Holy <censored>!" Shar shouts as the car slides to a halt mere feet from the girl.  "I'm getting really sick of this!" she exclaims, kicking open the door of the car and stepping out.  "I don't know who you are, girl," she says, quickly trying to ascertain if the girl is a mutant, "but don't even think of starting anything!  I've had it up to _here_ with people attacking me for one day," she adds without patience, walking up to her and grabbing hold of her arm to pull her off the street.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 3, 2004)

*Psyche: Human/Female (PL5)*

Alicia looks confused and frightened as she pulls herself up from the pavement where moments before she had tossed herself out of the way of the speeding car.  The concrete pavement was hard and unforgiving dazing Alicia as she tried to figure out where she was and what had happened.

It was the pain that was the first clue, her head hurt from the impact, but what was more trouble was the lack of pain as she felt little from where she was shot on a few minutes ago, “What happened to me?  The restaurant…?”

A confused and dazed Alicia looks up at the woman offering her a helping hand, she realizes that she had been talking to her but in the noise and confusion she had missed it all, “I’m sorry…  I’m not sure how I ended up in the street like that…  That was rather stupid of me.”

As the other women leads her from the street Alicia quickly looks around the scene almost like she looking for conformation of her stupidity, “Where am I?  I don’t recognize this street…?  Is there an Italian restaurant in the area?”


----------



## Calinon (Aug 3, 2004)

Detecting the mutant gene in the girl does little to set Shar at ease.  "Are you with the other mutants who attacked us?" Shar demands.  "On second though, I don't really care.  Get in the car," she says, pushing the girl towards the open door of the front seat.  "You're coming with us.  Charles will know what to do with you."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 3, 2004)

*Psyche: Human/Female (PL5)*

Alicia looks confused and slightly insulated, “Attack you?  Charles?  Lady, I’ve never seen you before…” Somewhere in the middle of her words her look changes to one of worry, “I told you people before!  I didn’t see anything!  Why can’t you people just leave me alone?”

Alicia no longer allows the woman to push her towards the car as she tries to draw attention to her adduction, “Quit I don’t want to go with you!  Police!  Fire!”


----------



## Calinon (Aug 3, 2004)

Shar lets out an exasperated sigh. "I do _not_ have time for this," she growls through her makeshift mask, spinning the girl around and thumping her in the back of the neck with her collapsed staff to stun her or knock her out. "You'll either thank me for this, or not remember a thing," she says into the girl's ear as she holds her upright and shoves her into the car.

"Here, Frank. Hold onto this would ya? She's a mutant too," Shar says to Frank as she deposits the girl in his lap. "Don't say it," she says, frustration evident in her voice. "I'm already going to get crap from Charles for taking her. But I'm not leaving her confused in the street where anyone could take her. And she seems scared anyway. Probably those psychos are after her too."

_All that assumes something of course... that Radiant won't put us into combat with each other when we are supposed to all get together at the mansion.  And that Mistress Mind doesn't get reeeeeeel angry. Well, that'll happen anyway, but at least not until we get to the mansion!_


----------



## Radiant (Aug 11, 2004)

-Phoenix, Jake French, Shadow
17:18
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, the entrance hall

Xavier leads all of you into a nicely furnished living room with a few refreshments allready laid out on the table.

Scott it seems we are missing one of our guests. I just have a hunch that she might have lost her way in the ... basement. Would you be so kind as to get her. She should be close to the ... training facilities.

"Sure Professor, no problem."

"Oh and please take Brandon with you, she doesn't know you and we do not want to scare the poor girl. Her soroundings should be surprise enough for today."

Cyclops visible sighs but waves Brandon after him.
Once they have left Xavier pours himself a glass of water, offering more to Shadow and Jake. 

"Now Jake, this was all in a hurry, please tell me how I may help you."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 12, 2004)

Phoenix, Jake French, Shadow
17:18
Westchester, New York



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Once they have left Xavier pours himself a glass of water, offering more to Shadow and Jake.




Brian takes the offered glass and takes a sip, he waits for the proffesor to start explaining why there were here and what he wanted them to do.


----------



## Keia (Aug 12, 2004)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]*

17:18
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, the entrance hall



			
				Mr. Summers said:
			
		

> "Sure Professor, no problem."




"Cool, a training area, looking forward to working out again . . . it's been too long," Brandon commented. Brandon followed Scott down the hallway, keeping pace.

"It's okay Mr. Summers, no need to sigh.  We got off on the wrong foot - that happens sometimes," Brandon added. "The important thing is not to let first impressions color our time together."

_'Wow, what a load of . . . err, meant every word, I did,'_ Brandon thought, realizing that his thoughts might be monitered.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 18, 2004)

-Phoenix, Gemini
17:18
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, the entrance hall

A small yellow boy at the start of the page: Who would believe such crap?
The first picture: Scott looking naive at Brandon

"Sure thing, we're all a little worked up. And Scott will do it. No need to stay with Mr Summers."

Before you have a chance to answer you enter a small storage room. It is just big enough for the two of you and you are quite sure that if Angela is not hiding inside  a drawer there is no chance of her being here.

Cyclops, authorization 24F8Y. Danger room.

Suddenly you can feel the room start to move downwards. Only a few seconds later the door opens again and you can see into the futuristic lower levels of the mansion. 

Gemini hears a door slide open behind her as she is just holding one of the strange armored uniforms.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 18, 2004)

-Phoenix, Gemini
17:18
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, the entrance hall

Gemini jumps slightly as she hears the door slide open behind her.  Putting down the uniform, she ducked into a place that would hopefully be not visible by the door.  What if whomever it was who was coming through the door had come from the Danger Room?  Weren't things from the Danger Room dangerous?  Picturing all sorts of scary things in her head, such as wild animals or monsters, or even men in white coats, she tried to shift into Brian's form.  Maybe if they saw Brian instead of her, they would not know that she was frightened.


----------



## Hellzon (Aug 18, 2004)

*Data*



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Here, Frank. Hold onto this would ya? She's a mutant too," Shar says to Frank as she deposits the girl in his lap. "Don't say it," she says, frustration evident in her voice. "I'm already going to get crap from Charles for taking her. But I'm not leaving her confused in the street where anyone could take her. And she seems scared anyway. Probably those psychos are after her too."



"Probably, yeah.", Frank mutters as Alicia is dumped in his lap. Then an idea hits him, and he starts trying to tune in police communications to see if there are reports of any more of the mutant terrorists.

OOC: Radio hearing feat to tun in police comms (if possible). Anything out of the ordinary gets reported to Shar of course. See ya the 26:th, as I said, can't promise regular posting until then (but I'll try of course).


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2004)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]*

17:18
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, the entrance hall



			
				Cyclops said:
			
		

> Cyclops, authorization 24F8Y. Danger room.




"Danger Room?" Brandon asked. As the doors slid open to reveal smooth walls and futuristic settings, Brandon let his breath out explosively

"Wow, this is sure some change from upstairs, Mr. . . err Scott.  Sure Angela is down here?"  Brandon asked.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 30, 2004)

-Phoenix, Gemini, Cyclops
17:18
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, Sublevel 1



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Danger Room?" Brandon asked. As the doors slid open to reveal smooth walls and futuristic settings, Brandon let his breath out explosively
> 
> "Wow, this is sure some change from upstairs, Mr. . . err Scott. Sure Angela is down here?" Brandon asked.




Cyclops smiles knowingly. It looks like he's seen the reaction a few times before.
"Don't worry. You'll soon find out that the Prof is never wrong in such things."
Right at that moment the two bump into, the now changed, Angela.


-Shar, Data, Psyche
09:00
on their way to the Xavier institute after they escaped from the brotherhood

"...yeah I told you she's flying!...
...no, just a jumpsuit...
...big guy crashed right through our car...
...way blocked by flames...
...what in gods name is that thing...
...calling in air support...
...flying target has gone out of sight, seems like they're retreating...
...capture them? Are you nuts we're lucky they're leavung with us still in one piece..."
To anyone without Data's powers it would take a few minutes to even make sense of the dozens of confused messages he can hear. For his mutated mind it takes only seconds to filter it and understand the the mutants are no longer following them but instead fight or retreat from the police.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 31, 2004)

"The police radios are going nuts.  I can't make heads or tails of it," Shar says, wincing and willing her ability to hear the radio signals away for the time being.  "I bet it's those guys that are after us.  Maybe we finally got some luck."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 31, 2004)

"Brandon" pauses, looking quizzically from Phoenix to Cyclops.  She did not recognize the latter, but she did recognize the the former.  "Brandon!"  With a happy squeal, she moves forward to hug him, not bothering to drop her disguise.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 31, 2004)

-Phoenix, Gemini, Cyclops
17:18
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, Sublevel 1



			
				Gemini said:
			
		

> "Brandon" pauses, looking quizzically from Phoenix to Cyclops.  She did not recognize the latter, but she did recognize the the former.  "Brandon!"  With a happy squeal, she moves forward to hug him, not bothering to drop her disguise.




"Oh boy there's two of you?"

Then Angela runs towards Brandon Cyclops drops his shades and an incredibly bright beam of kinetic energiy hits the floor between the two.

"Fair warining, who the hell are you and why do you look like Brandon?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2004)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix)*

_17:18
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, Sublevel 1_



			
				Gemini said:
			
		

> "Brandon" pauses, looking quizzically from Phoenix to Cyclops.  "Brandon!"




Brandon was just as surprised to see himself as Cyclops was, but Brandon remembered that Angela had looked like him just recently . . . so it must be her.  PLus, the squeal was decidedly not something a guy would do, that’s when he was certain that it must be Angela, with her ability to change into other people.  As ‘Brandon’ moved toward him . . .



			
				Cyclops said:
			
		

> "Oh boy there's two of you?"  Then Angela runs towards Brandon Cyclops drops his shades and an incredibly bright beam of kinetic energy hits the floor between the two. "Fair warning, who the hell are you and why do you look like Brandon?"




Brandon had almost had enough of Mister one-eye.  It looked to Brandon like he tried to hit Angela, whom Brandon was very protective of at the moment.  Brandon’s body heat rose at an alarming rate, flames licking at his arms and face. 

Brandon whipped his head around to regard Cyclops, his eyes flaming sockets, *“Buddy, it’s fourth and long, do ya really want to take a shot?”  *  He moved to stand in front of Cyclops, blocking him from harming Angela.


----------



## Hellzon (Aug 31, 2004)

...


----------



## Hellzon (Aug 31, 2004)

*Frank "Data" Morrisson /2 HP /On the run*



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "The police radios are going nuts.  I can't make heads or tails of it," Shar says, wincing and willing her ability to hear the radio signals away for the time being.  "I bet it's those guys that are after us.  Maybe we finally got some luck."




"You can hear radio too!?", Frank says."Yeah, maybe we could head for Mr. Xavier's place now that both the police and the terrorists are busy with each other. Like, now? I'm getting fidgety with that blue woman in the backseat."


----------



## Radiant (Aug 31, 2004)

-Phoenix, Gemini, Cyclops
17:18
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, Sublevel 1

"So I take it he's with you. Or rather her I asume. Shapechangers..."
Shrugging Summer puts his glasses back there they belong. Maybe he blinks then Phoenix draws on his powers but it wouldn't be visible. Otherwise he shows no reaction.
"Listen boy, you wana be an X-Man you gota do a lot better than that. How long do you have those powers? Whatever trick you can pull you don't have the training to cope with me. Despite this is my home turf. I could take you out with a single word. Knock-Out Gas? Automtic tranq guns? The choice is yours. But I need your help so let's not do that. Tell you what, I'll show you how to fight and if your good enough you can beat the crap out of me thenever we are training. Just don't complain if you eat dirt the first few times. If you want to be an X-Man you have to do lot better than this."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 31, 2004)

"Yeah, I can," Shar replies.  "And I can see in the dark, things that are invisible to the naked eye, telescope in on things.  I can even see in a 360 degree field around me and I can see through things.  Want me to tell you if it's boxers or briefs?" she says with an arched eyebrow.  "And I can hear things well beyond human range."

She glances back and down at Mystique without turning.  "I wouldn't worry much about her.  She's in bad shape; I don't think she'll be causing any problems, at least until we can get those injuries looked at by the Professor or Jean.  I'd love to be at the professor's place now, but we'll get there.  I've been heading that way since this craziness started."

"I just hope I didn't hurt the girl when I bonked her on the head.  I have no idea what her powers are, but she's definitely a mutant too."


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2004)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]*

17:18
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, Sublevel 1



			
				Cyclops said:
			
		

> "Listen boy,  . . . blah, blah . . . . If you want to be an X-Man you have to do lot better than this."




Or at least that's what Brandon heard.  He started snickering right about after 'boy' and was laughing fully by the time Cyclops had finished.  Simultaneously, he cooled, his eyes returning to normal about the same time Cyclops was finished.

"Dude, you have got to be the leader, right?"   Brandon said, still laughing, not at Cyclops but being good-natured.  "Either that or Professor Xavier's got classes for _'high and mighty speeches'_.  Seriously, man, lighten up or you'll just snap and I won't have to wipe the floor with you after my training.  Jeesh, one too many two-a-days, huh?  We'll have to talk to the Professor about having you hit some waves, soak in some sun, or somethin'."

Brandon turned back to Angela, "Ang, ya oughta change out of me.  I'm happy to see you . . . and hugging myself would just be way to weird - even for me."


----------



## Hellzon (Sep 1, 2004)

*Data: 2 HP / Wearing boxers*



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Want me to tell you if it's boxers or briefs?" she says with an arched eyebrow.



"Why... box... eh, I mean... right. Anyway, as you probably figured out already, I'm an A-grade geek. You need a machine fixed, or even want it to take a walk, I'm your man. Some would say I'm kind of smart too," Frank says with a sigh. _But would a smart person end up in this kind of situation?_


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> She glances back and down at Mystique without turning. "I wouldn't worry much about her.  She's in bad shape; I don't think she'll be causing any problems, at least until we can get those injuries looked at by the Professor or Jean.  I'd love to be at the professor's place now, but we'll get there. I've been heading that way since this craziness started."



"Sounds like a plan."


----------



## Calinon (Sep 1, 2004)

"Like you did with my bike," she says with a hint of a frown.  "You know, I really loved that bike.  Oh well," she sighs.  "Charles will replace it I'm sure.  Don't sweat it.  And you should look at it this way.  If you'd gone with her and supergirl, you'd be with the psycho murderers instead of running from them.  This is soooooo much better," she says with a bit of a chuckle.


----------



## Hellzon (Sep 1, 2004)

*Data: 2 HP*



> "Like you did with my bike," she says with a hint of a frown.  "You know, I really loved that bike.  Oh well," she sighs.  "Charles will replace it I'm sure.  Don't sweat it."



"Em, right. Sorry about that. Be sure to tell me if I can make up for it."


> "And you should look at it this way.  If you'd gone with her and supergirl, you'd be with the psycho murderers instead of running from them.  This is soooooo much better," she says with a bit of a chuckle.



"Yep. You know, the one that called me and pulled me into all of this - I guess that was Miss Blue - she told me about how they were helping mutants that were hunted by mutant haters. Guess she kind of glossed over precisely _how_ they were helping."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 5, 2004)

"Brandon" freezes as the eyebeams hit the floor just in front of her, and stares at Scott with a look of surprise.  Then, "his" lower lip began to tremble, as 'he' backed away slowly.  First, the gang that had chased her in the alley... now someone was shooting eyebeams at her!  Were it not for nice people like Brandon, she would have thought it was safer in the asylum.



> Brandon turned back to Angela, "Ang, ya oughta change out of me. I'm happy to see you . . . and hugging myself would just be way to weird - even for me."




"Uh.... okay..."  It took a moment for her to calm down enough to concentrate, before she was able to resume her own form.  The flames around her eyes were back, once again.  Crossing her arms over her chest, she gave Scott a wide-eyed look, being careful to keep Brandon between him and herself.


----------



## Keia (Sep 8, 2004)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix)*



			
				Angela said:
			
		

> "Uh.... okay..."




True to his word, Brandon gave Angela a hug once she changed back, then kept between her and Scott.

"I suppose we better be getting back for that tour,"  Brandon said, his eyes still lightly flaming - though that was the way they always were, ever since the accident.  He looked around the smooth metal walls of the lower level.  _'There is definitely something more to this old house, my boy,'_ Brandon thought.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 9, 2004)

*[color=red]a new age[/color]*

-The New X-Men (yeah that means all of you guys...)
17:30
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

All of you are gathered around a large round table in room with a beautifull view over the park around the institute. 
Professor Charles Xavier sits in his wheelchair in front of the window while Scott Summers stands beside the door. Once everyone is seated the Professor turns around with a warm smile.
"Welcome to the Xavier Institute for gifted youngsters. You all had a lot of questions and it is about time for some answers. As some of you allready know and others have suspected this is not exactly a normal school.
In a world increasingly hostile towards mutant I decided to create a place for young mutants to learn to control their powers and use them to the benefit of all people. As much for their own security as to better the relationship between mutants and normal humans. You could say my first class has allready graduated and I am sure each of you heard of them before. Sadly the media still portrays them as criminals as often like as heroes.
A nod to Scott causes the young man to switch another hidden key and whole room moves downwards. Since only the floor lowers itself it almost seems as if the walls just grow higher and higher. 
Finally you settle in a completely new environment. Instead of the huge window into the gardens another one now shows a strange training area while the walls around you are covered in screens and consoles. A few show the above floors you already visited while other show the silver lined tunnels Brandon and Angela found. Status reports about perimeter defenses flash while one even shows a military looking plane in some kind of underground launch bay.
”Welcome to the X-Men.”


_oog:
-Shar, Data: You just brought the kids you collected for Xavier in and after a short break while he took care of the girl you found you’ve been called to the gathering here.
-Psyche: Not wanting to intrude too deeply into Alicia’s privacy Xavier tried to free enough of her memories so she can make sense of what happened. This gave her access to some of her powers and made her realize that she is a mutant but he has not found out about Mistress Minds existence yet.
-Phoenix, Gemini: Sometimes even Cyclops realizes that he shouldn’t intrude into a private moment and so he led you back up without further comments.
-Shadow: As the only one who stayed up with the Professor just asked a few questions about yourself and warned you to be ready for a surprise.

Since this is the first meeting between all characters it would be good point to describe how your char appears to the others, reactions etc._


----------



## Hellzon (Sep 9, 2004)

*Data: 2 HP*

In one of the seats by the table sits an extremely tall and skinny boy in his late teens. The last time his light brown hair was introduced to a comb was probably a week ago, and his t-shirt and pants are slightly out of style. At least he doesn't smell. And his mouth is wide open as his eyes sweep over the consoles lining the walls.

_Finally a happy surprise._ Frank seems to gather himself slightly, resisting the urge to uplink with all the consoles at once - especially the one overlooking the plane. "Why, thanks, Mr. Xavier."

His gaze (of the very non-penetrating kind) turns to the others around the table, trying not to stare at Brian's and Brandon's eyes (failing miserably) or at the three attractive women (almost making it). "And I don't think we've met - well, apart from Sharon and you, miss." he says with a nod towards Alicia. "I'm Frank Morrisson."

"And try to forgive me if I act a bit stunned. Today has been... a bit hectic," Frank finishes before leaning back in his chair.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 9, 2004)

*Shadow*

Out of place would describe nicely the way Brian looks compared to the others gathered in the room.

Short spiked hair of various colours, like it was dyed various times without making sure the previous colours were gone before hand sat atop a head that had various peircings in his ears and face. His clothing was pretty much on the normal side jeans, white t-shirt and leather jacket. Although they were all damaged as if he was in a fight recently.

The really odd thing about him was his eyes and skin. His eyes are solid black with a dark red surrounding the edges and his skin is pale, almost albino white with dark splothes that seem to shift and move on thier own. He seems not to be paying attention as he thrusts his hand through the table only to bring it back up whole and undamaged, but every so ofter he glances around the table sizing up the people around him, particularly the women.

_"Geek... wanabee... hot... very hot... older but still hot."_ He thinks to himself.

As the floor comes to a stop, he looks around at all the screens and consules. "OK, I'm impressed but what exactly is a X-men?"  Brian says turning his full attention to the man in the wheelchair.


----------



## Keia (Sep 10, 2004)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]*

Brandon Laine leaned back in one of the chairs around the table, legs stretched out in front of him under the table, fingers interlocked behind his head.   Brandon looked his 21 years of age, stood 6’2” (when he was standing), and weighed about 200.  He had an athletic build to him, a somewhat more bulky runners body.  

With amber colored eyes (if they ever stopped flaming) and curly blonde hair that catches the light, Brandon had a deep west coast tan.  He wore casual loose fitting clothes, currently a USC sweatshirt and baggy jeans.  A black pair of shades hung on the neckband of his sweatshirt, and headphones hung around his neck.  An mp3 player was clipped to his jeans and running shoes completed the ensemble.

Inwardly, Brandon was quite happy.  Nothing had gotten fried yet today (except for a wayward apple), and Bandon had managed to keep his temper in check.  It was much easier now than before his time with Danny Rand.  The man had taught him the benefits of meditation and relaxation, hand in hand with control and focus.  He wondered if everyone here was from this side of the country – if so, they probably hadn’t know of him as a college football star, but they might have heard of the Phoenix (though Brandon doubted that as well).



			
				Frank said:
			
		

> "I'm Frank Morrisson.  And try to forgive me if I act a bit stunned. Today has been... a bit hectic," Frank finishes before leaning back in his chair.




“Not a problem, there Frank,” Brandon replied, still leaning back in the chair.  Pointing at himself with his thumb, Brandon continued, “Brandon Laine, here.  As for hectic, I can sympathize with ya there.”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 10, 2004)

*Psyche: Human/Female PL5*

It was a deeply contemplative Alicia that sat on the sofa her knees pulled up to her chest and her arms protectively hugging them.  So much had happened to her, and not just in the last few days, or was it two..?  She didn’t remember, and though that wasn’t that unusual for her anymore it bothered her greatly…  Going from gunned down and should have been dead to an ambulance only to wake up on standing in the middle of the street in downtown New York City was simply to much for her.

Lost in thought, her auburn her partially unloosed as it slowly dried from her long needed shower, Alicia had missed Frank’s comment to her as he shattered mind tried to make sense of things.  Her mind had company as her heart, long broken by her parents’ disowning of her as they foolishly turned a blind eye to her troubles, tried to make sense of the latest shocker…  She was a freak, a mutant, and any hope of having the warmth of her parent’s love upon her again was gone for good now…  Father hated mutants, and would never admit he fathered one. 

Her malnourished body shook uncontrollable at the cold reality of her thoughts while her dark green eyes meekly looked upon those around her.  They where talking about important stuff, she could tell by their body language but she hadn’t really been paying them any attention as her mind tried to contemplate upon what had happened to her…  









*OOC:*


 Sorry for the lateness of this reply…  I sort of forgot what my character looked like and it takes sometime to locate the RG when you don’t have a copy of the link…   Also sorry for her being so antisocial but she has alot to contemplate right now.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 11, 2004)

> His gaze (of the very non-penetrating kind) turns to the others around the table, trying not to stare at Brian's and Brandon's eyes (failing miserably) or at the three attractive women (almost making it). "And I don't think we've met - well, apart from Sharon and you, miss." he says with a nod towards Alicia.






> "I'm Frank Morrisson."
> 
> "And try to forgive me if I act a bit stunned. Today has been... a bit hectic," Frank finishes before leaning back in his chair.




"Hectic," Sharon from behind a coffee cup.  "I think that's an understatement, Frank.  And I seriously hope nobody else went through what Frank and I did."

Shar looked tired.  Her plain brown hair hung limply to her shoulders.  Her jeans were blood spattered, and her t-shirt was stained rust with dried blood.  It was obvious, despite her obvious fatigue and haggard appearance, that she was someone that took the time to work out.  Whatever the small tube on her hip was, it looked more than a little intimidating.  And unlike most everyone else, she didn't appear surprised by their surroundings.




> As the floor comes to a stop, he looks around at all the screens and consules. "OK, I'm impressed but what exactly is a X-men?" Brian says turning his full attention to the man in the wheelchair.



 
"Mutants," Shar says simply.  "Like you, me, him, her... like the Avengers.  Captain America without the good PR, but not quite as bad a rep as Spiderman.  Give it time and a few more days like today though," she says with a sharp look at Charles.  "I really would have loved a warning if you knew what was going to happen."

Noticing Alicia's shivering, she picks up her jacket from her chair and puts it over Alicia's shivering shoulders.  "Here, sweetie," she says, putting her warm mug of coffee into the girls hands, holding her own over Alicia's to stop her shaking.  "You look like you need this more than I do."

"While I know I should appreciate the dramatics, I think you could do better than 'Welcome to the X-Men', Charles," she says, looking behind herself at Xavier without turning around.  "Why were those mutants after Frank?  And where is the blue chick who tried to shoot me in the head?  Alive I hope, because I didn't keep her out of human hands just for her to die here.  I'd rather like to chat with her," she says flatly.

"Oh, and Scott, I hear you have some new bikes?" she says with a gleam in her eye.  "Which is good, 'cause something seems to have happened to mine."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 11, 2004)

*Alicia Emmrich: Human/Female (PL5)*

Alicia jumps in shock as the wrapping of the coat around her slender frame brings her back to reality. With a weak smile Alicia blushes apologetically, she wasn’t cold but with her former clothes dirty and ruined beyond belief she had been forced to barrow clothing from another student, and this other student was far more comfortable with her body than Alicia was with hers and she was quite happy for another layer of clothing.

“Thanks…  It’s Alicia by the way.”  She paused in her speaking to sip at the coffee and her dark green eyes fall upon the cylinder that hung from the older lady’s hip…


----------



## Mimic (Sep 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Mutants," Shar says simply.  "Like you, me, him, her... like the Avengers.  Captain America without the good PR, but not quite as bad a rep as Spiderman.  Give it time and a few more days like today though," she says with a sharp look at Charles.  "I really would have loved a warning if you knew what was going to happen."




So we get to kick ass and take names? He says looking at the woman. That's cool, I can get into that.

Brian thinks for a moment. What I really want to know is why us? None of us, except for her, he says geturing towards shar, seems that particularly adept at fighting.

I'm Brian by the way.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 14, 2004)

Angela sat quietly in her chair, glancing at each of the others as they spoke.  She was a small woman, with a pale complexion, though she did not look nearly as unhealthy as Alicia.  She was dressed in a simple white practice uniform.  An eerie flame flickered around her eyes, though after a few moments, she remembered that it was there.  She closed her eyes in concentration, and the flame vanished.  

She bit her lower lip as Shar spoke, before looking to Frank.  “There were mutants after you?” she asked quietly.  

She raised her eyebrows slightly at Brian’s words.  ‘Kick ass and take names?’  She did not see herself as the fighting type.  In fact, the idea of getting into any sort of conflict made her feel jittery inside.  She crossed her arms over her chest, a nervous look upon her face as she awaited the Professor’s reply.


----------



## Hellzon (Sep 14, 2004)

*Data*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> She bit her lower lip as Shar spoke, before looking to Frank.  “There were mutants after you?” she asked quietly.



"Yeah. They tried to recruit me to their organisation of mutant vigilantes. Turns out I wound up in another one," Frank answers. "Though you guys seem a lot more decent than them. No kidnapping, bike tossing or anything."
"As for kicking ass and taking names, I have to agree with Brian. Not really my specialty," he finishes, waiting for Xavier to fill the gang in on that one and trying not to wince as the - by now probably huge - bruise on his chest reminds him of exactly how unspecialised he is at it.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 14, 2004)

-the New X-Men
17:31
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake



			
				Data said:
			
		

> Finally a happy surprise. Frank seems to gather himself slightly, resisting the urge to uplink with all the consoles at once - especially the one overlooking the plane. "Why, thanks, Mr. Xavier."




While cheking over the monitors Frank can just make out the edges of second plane in the same hangar. Even this seeing only parts of it the damage can be seen pretty clear. Obviously the thing took an emergency landing not so long ago. Both jets are exactly the same design and somehow the engines remind you of the one's on the fantastic car of the FF you saw on TV a few times. 



			
				Shadow said:
			
		

> As the floor comes to a stop, he looks around at all the screens and consules. "OK, I'm impressed but what exactly is a X-men?" Brian says turning his full attention to the man in the wheelchair.




Xavier nods to Brian.
"Sorry this will all be a little confusing for now. But as Sharon said the X-Men are basically superheroes. The whole purpose is to show the general populace that mutant powers can be used for good and increase the acceptance of our kind. Sadly they also spend a lot of their time stoping mutant terrorists who want to provoke a war between the two species.
That is not the only purpose of this school though. The main goal is to give young mutants a safe place to learn control of their powers. Not all of them join the X-Men."



			
				Psyche said:
			
		

> Her malnourished body shook uncontrollable at the cold reality of her thoughts while her dark green eyes meekly looked upon those around her. They where talking about important stuff, she could tell by their body language but she hadn’t really been paying them any attention as her mind tried to contemplate upon what had happened to her…




A calming voice speaks in the back of Alicia’s mind. It is hard to realize if someone is actually saying those words or if she’s just imagining them.
_Do not worry, you’re safe here. I shouldn’t even have brought you to this discussion. Don’t concern yourself with it. Sharon found you running on the street, we just want to help you here._



			
				Shar said:
			
		

> "While I know I should appreciate the dramatics, I think you could do better than 'Welcome to the X-Men', Charles," she says, looking behind herself at Xavier without turning around. "Why were those mutants after Frank? And where is the blue chick who tried to shoot me in the head? Alive I hope, because I didn't keep her out of human hands just for her to die here. I'd rather like to chat with her," she says flatly.




"Sorry to say it but I have no idea why those mutants are after Frank. I do know who they are however. The women you brought to us is Mystique the current leader of the brotherhood. I hoped we wouldn't here from them again. And believe me I have a lot of questions for her too. Especially why she and her friends tried to recruit Frank. We took care of her wounds, she'll recover soon. By the way you do look as if you should visit the infirmary yourself."



			
				Shar said:
			
		

> "Oh, and Scott, I hear you have some new bikes?" she says with a gleam in her eye. "Which is good, 'cause something seems to have happened to mine."





Scott nearly drops dead in shok at the mere thought of giving one of his bikes away. No surprise in that for Shar. What is surprising is that after the first moments he doesn’t even seem to care anyome.
”Sure, about time you started to use a decent ride.”
To everyone else he just looks unreadable but there’s no hiding from Shar’s senses and you can see he barely keeps his emotions under control. He’s worried about something, and more than you ever saw before.


----------



## Hellzon (Sep 15, 2004)

*Data*

_TWO jets!? This is getting weirder and weirder._


----------



## Calinon (Sep 15, 2004)

Shar looks at her bloodstained clothes and the few scrapes and bruises she has and sighs.

"I think it's mostly that woman's blood; Mystique you said?  But I guess you're right," she says, sounding very tired.  "Get checked out and then a bath," she adds, frowning at the dried blood stains on her hand and running her other hand through her tangled hair without effect.

"Come on, Scott," Shar says, trying to sound cheerful but figuring she failed on that one.  She resorts to grabbing his hand to drag him off with her.  "Let the professor talk to the new kids and you can make sure I don't faint on the way to the infirmary or something."

_If he's willing to come, great.  If not, Shar will drag him!   And once on the way..._

"Soooo," Shar drawls out, leaving a long pause to see if Cyclops wants to talk.


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2004)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix)*

Brandon listened to the others as they were introduced, their issues, and the professor explanations all in good humor.  He was somewhat disappointed that he didn't get into the tussle with the other mutants that were attacking Frank, though Brandons didn't doubt that they would have some serious opportunity to deal with threats like that in the future.

Brandon kept himself calm, thereby keeping the only thing on fire limited to his eyes.  Brandon looked to the professor, "So, this was like a recruitment drive, or something.  I mean, I'm alright with that.  I was just wondering if we were recruited to be these x-men or just be students."

"Also, . . . any chance we get to meet any of these other X-men.  I'm hoping that they're not all like Mr. Summers."   If they were all hard cases like Scott, Brandon wasn't certain he was interested in a team so high strung.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 15, 2004)

*Shadow*

Flame boy is right, why do I get the feeling that there is more to this then what you've said. Brian says as he leans back in his chair.

I can't see you going through all this if we are just to be students, so that means you want something from us. Why don't you just tells us what it is and get it out of the way. Brian leans forward bring the two front legs of the chair back to the floor with a small bang, punctuating his last statement.

Personally I don't care, I got nothing to go back to so its either this or another 'reform' school and somehow I don't think I would go over well there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 16, 2004)

*Psyche: Human/Female (PL5)*

Alicia looks upon the bald older man, though she not sure how she knows Alicia has little doubt that it’s Charles’ voice inside her head, _I know, you’re just trying to protect me but I’m here and having heard the discussion so I’m going to worry about it._

Alicia’s auburn hair shifts as she moves uncomfortably before speaking to the group, “I don’t see the need for Charles to tell us everything…  To be honest if the positions where reversed I’m not sure how much I would tell someone like me…  I mean a homeless girl who’s been kick out of college isn’t someone I would put much faith in.”


----------



## Radiant (Sep 17, 2004)

-the New X-Men
17:32
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

Even Professor X himself finds it quite a challnge to keep track of all the questions but he tries his best, looking at each of you in turn.
"You're right, I need something of you. And you had to know these things to have a chance to understand what it is. All of you are invited to join the school as students, or join the X-Men if you wish but it's nothing expected. But under normal circumstances we would have taken this a lot slower. The point is that I need your help.
The X-Men, my students, have vanished."
He takes a short break as Shar and Scott leave the room. 
"We use a computer interface named Cerebro to detect mutants and a few days ago we found one that was more powerfull than any single one we met before on the island of Krakoa. The team left immediatly to find out more. But only Scott returned and he is without any memory of what happened to him or his friends. 
Strangely I can not make telepathic contact but I can feel that they are still alive."



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Also, . . . any chance we get to meet any of these other X-men."




"I can only hope so. The reason I have called you is simply that you are the only available candidates to save them. The Avengers are not available and even if it would be different we can not be sure if they would help us. I put more trust in the friendship of the Fantastic Four but they are of to some deep space project they have develeped. They allways seem to be..."
He sighs, clearly not happy with the whole situation.
"Even if you are inexperienced every single one of you has an alpha level X-gene with powers far above the average mutant and nearly limitless potential. Still I would not ask you. But there just is no one else."

-Shar, Cyclops
17:32
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, the workshop



			
				Shar said:
			
		

> "Soooo," Shar drawls out, leaving a long pause to see if Cyclops wants to talk.




Scott holds his silemce for a few seconds bit finally gives a resigned sigh.
"It's Jean. I have no idea what happened to her. I was with them on the mission damn it and I can't remember a thing. Just how I crash landed the strato jet in hangar. I lead them Shar and if anything happened to them it's my fault! And now the Prof wants me to take more people with me. What if we fail again? I wanted to go alone but he just won't let me."
Cylops is more led than he walks himself but he grows more active once you reach the workshop. You see no less than five bikes in various states of repair and three finished ones. He looks on them in silence for a minute before he grabs a pair of keys.
"I'd give you a harley but apart from style it just hasn't much to offer in the situations you tend to get in."
Drawing back a blanket he reveals a sleep white racing machine that just screams speed and smiles softly.
"It was a Honda before we started working on it. Don't know what it's now but Hank just called it the Suicide cause none of us can drive it. The street looks like the thinest line in the world once it accelerates. You should try, with your senses you see a lot more than we do and your balance is wihout equal. If anyone can drive this devil it's you."


----------



## Hellzon (Sep 17, 2004)

*Data*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "We use a computer interface named Cerebro..."



The rest is more or less filtered out - until Charles mentions why he has brought him and the others here.
"Shar saved me from those terrorists, so I guess the right thing is to help you guys save those X-men. Count me in if there's something I can help with."


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2004)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]*

_17:32
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake_



			
				Professor Xavier said:
			
		

> ". . . .The team left immediately to find out more. But only Scott returned and he is without any memory of what happened to him or his friends. . . ."




As the Professor began his speech, Branson slowing started sitting up from his reclined in the chair position.  _‘Maybe that’s why Scott was being so high strung . . . suppose I can understand that,’_ Brandon thought.

“Well, I, for one, didn’t expect to get all this training in my abilities and learning to control my powers for free,” Brandon said, sitting up straight in his seat. “If they are some others who need our help, I’m ready to give it, regardless.  ‘Alpha level’ is good, right?”


----------



## Calinon (Sep 18, 2004)

"Woah, that's beautiful," Shar says, walking around the bike.  She runs her hand along the frame appreciatively.  "I'll have to give it a test run after I get some rest and," she says, tugging at her stained shirt with a mock frown.  "After I wash Mystique off me and get into some clean clothes," she adds with a smile.

She finishes circling the bike before stopping in front of Scott.  "And I think I'd look good on a Harley, thank you very much," she says, poking him in the chest with a grin.  She puts her hand flat on his chest and her grin fades.

"We'll get her back, Scott.  We'll get all of them back.  And we'll do it together, okay?  Whatever happened on your mission, I know it wasn't your fault.  If you're here alone, it's because the only way to help Jean and the others was to get here and get help.  It's not because you failed anyone.  You've never let anyone at this school down; you've never given up on anyone.  So don't give up on yourself either," Shar says, giving Scott's arm a comforting squeeze.

"Besides, you're talking to someone who just took on a whole gang of mutants and captured their leader.  And Charles wouldn't have gathered that group of new kids if they weren't able to help.  So things are looking up there, leader man.  Now, how about a side trip to the infirmary and then you find me a place to shower and some fresh clothes, mkay?" she says, trying to be cheerful despite her tiredness.  "And some clothes for that Alicia girl would be a plan too.  Hospital gowns... ug," she says, making a face.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 18, 2004)

-Shar, Cyclops
17:33
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake, the workshop

"Maybe your right. Still it was my responsibitly to bring them back.
These kids are pretty powerfull from what Cerebro gathered but they got no training. You know how dangerous that is. Now let's take a look at your wounds."
He even manages a smile then he leads you out.
"Yeah maybe your right but the Harley is MY ride...
After making sure that most of the blood is indeed not Shars he leads you to a room. It didn't feel comfortale in ifirmary anyway, with Mystyque lying on the bench beside you. And that flesh eating mutant Flex who guarded her wasn't exactly good company either.
"Shower ain't a problem, the Professor allways keeps a room for you, he's still hoping you'll join the school one day. I'll go fetch you some clothes."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 18, 2004)

*Shadow*

Save people... don't save people... what ever, as long as I get to kick some ass you can count me in. Brian says leaning back in his chair again.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 18, 2004)

"Thanks, Scott," Sharon says as he leaves the room.

Alone again, she strips off her clothes, piling them on the floor and tossing her weapon and holster on the bed before stepping into the bathroom.  She gets the water nice and hot, allowing the hot water and steam build up before finally stepping into the shower.  Closing her eyes, she lets her sense of touch and sound get filled by the experience for a good long time and lets the shower do the work of sluicing the sweat, grime and blood from her skin.

As the water streams over her, she reflects on the events of the prior day, realizing how lucky she was to get out of the whole situation with her skin intact.  Despite the fact that Mystique had tried to kill her, she can't help but hope the woman recovers, if only so she can answer the questions running through Shar's head.

After who knows how long, she realizes that she's close to falling asleep in the shower and reluctantly turns off the taps, bracing herself for the sudden return of her senses.  Sounds flood her ears and she winces until she gets control of her hearing again and reaches for the towel.

"Scott?  Are you out there?" she calls, letting her vision shift so she can see out into the room through the walls, hoping some clothes were ready for her.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 22, 2004)

Angela sat quietly for a moment, considering the situation.  The ideaof going looking for mutants on some far off island sounded very scary to her.  She did like the idea of learning to use her abilities though, since it appeared that she was stuck with them.  Who knew?  Maybe she would learn to be strong again if she agreed to go on the mission!  Besides, there was no one else...


"I'll help," she said at last, offering the Professor a shy smile.


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2004)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix)*



			
				Angela said:
			
		

> "I'll help," she said at last, offering the Professor a shy smile.




Brandon smiled and tried to show his support to Angela on her offer.  He hadn't expected her to volunteer, but was pleased that she had.  Brandon turned to the Professor to hear what else was going on.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2004)

*Psyche: Human/Female (PL5)*

Alicia’s own answer follows quickly behind Angela’s answer though her voice and facial expression hides little of her nervousness and self doubt, “Me too…  I’m not sure how much I can contribute compared to the rest of you…  You all seem so comfortable with your powers, but…  Well, to be honest, I have nothing to lose so I might as well make myself useful to the only ones that have show me any kindness of late.”


----------



## Radiant (Oct 5, 2004)

*launch*

-the New X-Men
18:30
Westchester, New York
The Xavier Institute of Higher Learning at Graymalkin Lake

The black form of the strato jet accelerates, becoming a black blur as it shoots through the launch bay. In the last momen the secret gates to the underground complex open and the plane climbs upwards, reaching super sonic speed only moments after takeoff.

Inside: At first you don't notice much as you get pressed back into your seats. Only once your reach a stable flight speed you get to pay any attention to your souroundings again. The others sit around you, looking strange in their black uniforms. The costumes of unstable molecules feel strange, it's almost as if they are not there at all, sometimes you have to look down on yourself to assure yourself you're clothed at all. How the things can bes o light even with their obvious integrated armor layers remains a mistery. In the last hour you got the feeling that Xavier realy did not want to send you and he tried to reach the Avengers and the Fantastic Four one last time but in the end he handed you the uniform and Scott led you down through the underground base. Now he's piloting the plane silently as you watch the groudn vanishing below you.


----------



## Hellzon (Oct 5, 2004)

*Data*

_Man, what's this stuff made of,_ Frank wonders to himself as he pulls at his costume. _Whatever. This should be interesting. Which I thought in the morning as well._ Frank mutters mentally, finally settling for looking around, finally being inside this Fantastic Four-inspired jet.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 5, 2004)

*Shadow*

Brian grips the armchair as the plane accelerates, he only lets go when the plane reaches a level course and speed.... glancing down at his new uniform, he feels the texture of it and notices that it is pretty much skin tight... which makes him quickly glance at his female teammates...

_Man, this is just getting better and better. Time to make nice, nice_ He thinks to himself with a chuckle. Leaning across the isle, he extends his hand to the woman across from him.

"Hi my name is Brian, your Alicia right?" He says with a smile. "Didn't get to introduce myself properly before we left, so I figure we can do it now..."


----------



## Radiant (Oct 6, 2004)

-the New X-Men
18:55
Krakoa

The strato jet's vertical engines blow up a cloud of sand and water as it descneds on the beach of a small carbiean island. It is early evening and through the front windows you can just see darkness slowly spreading through the lush plantlife. From above you could see the outlines of a ruined building and a river leading down from it's location towards the sea. As the hatch opens you can see that Cyclops brough you down right beside that river so the trail should be easy enough to follow.


----------



## Keia (Oct 7, 2004)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]*

"So, Scott, you were here before . . . any idea where to look or what to expect?" Brandon asked.  Brandon was still getting used to his costume, and the color made him feel like a Raiders groupie, but he was starting to like it.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 7, 2004)

Shar rested in her seat through most of the flight, trying to finally get some rest.  She wasn't too thrilled about the uniform, and had thrown her leather trench over it to help herself feel more comfortable.

As they disembarked, she looks over the gathered mutants and can't help but shake her head.  _Not a lot of experience here,_ she thinks to herself.  Slowly she lets her senses expand, searching for any dangers nearby with various senses before turning her eyes for signs of a trail, and more importantly, signs of pursuit along that trail.

"Yeah, if you remember anything about what happened, this is definately a good time to say so, Cyclops," she says as she pulls a cloth mask up around her face below her eyes, covering most of her face, and pulls out her thunderstick, checking to make sure it's charged and ready before reholstering it on her hip.


----------



## Hellzon (Oct 7, 2004)

*Data (2 HP)*



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Yeah, if you remember anything about what happened, this is definately a good time to say so, Cyclops,"




"Good point, Shar. By the way, Rule 43 of crazy missions says there are always surveillance cameras, even in jungles. Perhaps we should be looking for something like that? By the way, who leads? I vote for not leading." And with that, Frank starts searching mentally for anything electronic.

Feats: Pretty much detect(electronics) and Radio Hearing. Any of those pinging should be pretty extraordinary around here.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 7, 2004)

-the New X-Men
18:55
Krakoa



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> "So, Scott, you were here before . . . any idea where to look or what to expect?" Brandon asked. Brandon was still getting used to his costume, and the color made him feel like a Raiders groupie, but he was starting to like it.




Cyclops climbs down the hatch and takes a carefull look around, in his case covering the area at the same time...
"I've seen this before, but... we travelled upstream I think..."
The guy sounds more than a little confused.



			
				Shar said:
			
		

> Shar rested in her seat through most of the flight, trying to finally get some rest. She wasn't too thrilled about the uniform, and had thrown her leather trench over it to help herself feel more comfortable.
> 
> As they disembarked, she looks over the gathered mutants and can't help but shake her head. Not a lot of experience here, she thinks to herself. Slowly she lets her senses expand, searching for any dangers nearby with various senses before turning her eyes for signs of a trail, and more importantly, signs of pursuit along that trail.
> 
> "Yeah, if you remember anything about what happened, this is definately a good time to say so, Cyclops," she says as she pulls a cloth mask up around her face below her eyes, covering most of her face, and pulls out her thunderstick, checking to make sure it's charged and ready before reholstering it on her hip.




"Sorry Shar, nothing at all. Even the Professor couldn't pull anything from my head."
As Shar leaves the plain she is nearly overwhelmed from the preasure on her senses. The island is full of life and movement but worse is that she can feel the presence of a mutuant more intensly than ever before. The sense seems to press on her from all directions at once.



			
				Date said:
			
		

> "Good point, Shar. By the way, Rule 43 of crazy missions says there are always surveillance cameras, even in jungles. Perhaps we should be looking for something like that? By the way, who leads? I vote for not leading." And with that, Frank starts searching mentally for anything electronic.




Apart from the jet itself there is absolutly no electronic signal from the island. 
Even out here he should feel some faint signals but to Data's senses the island is absolutly dead, the total opposite to Shar'S impression.


----------



## Hellzon (Oct 7, 2004)

"Nothing!?" Frank exclaims, more than a little amazed."Eh, right. For those who don't know, I can sense electronic devices. And this place is as deviceless as the moon. Well, apart from that," he finishes, nodding towards the jet.

"You noticing anything, guys?"


----------



## Radiant (Oct 7, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> "Nothing!?" Frank exclaims, more than a little amazed."Eh, right. For those who don't know, I can sense electronic devices. And this place is as deviceless as the moon. Well, apart from that," he finishes, nodding towards the jet.
> 
> "You noticing anything, guys?"




Only a few feet from the jet even that feeling vanishes. You can still plainly still it is working but somehow every bit of energy it radiates gets soaked up instantly. The same goes for the permanent radio signal it sends back to the X-Mansion. Something clearly absorbs any stray energy around here. Apart from a mutant or other superpowered being there is about nothing that could produce such a effect with current technical means.


----------



## Keia (Oct 7, 2004)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix)*

Brandon walked off the jet with the others, looking around at lush jungle surroundings.  He concentrated for a moment tapping into the liquid fire within him.  Brandon felt lighter as released the hold on the energy and let it fill him and he began to rise in the air (only about 20 feet up).  He was curious about his costume - not certain if it would burn or not - he didn't think so, but better to find out now rather than later.

*"Well, Data, let's see if fire energy is reduced here as well,"* Phoenix commented.  He looked around from his current vantage point above the rest of the team.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 7, 2004)

Brian gets off the plane and listens to the others talk, watching Cyclops appear confused and disorientated...

"This guy is our leader? Yikes..." Brian think as he pushes himself into the extra demensional space, like the professor taught him how to do,* leaving only a vague like shadow in this existance...

Ok I'm going to take a quick look around. Back in a sec, don't go anywhere without me... especially you. He tells Angela, giving her a wink and a smile as he heads off upstream

<OOC: In shadow form Brian will scout the way, looking for anything unusual. If he spots anything he will head back and tell the group. If he doesn't find anything he will scout about 10 minutes and then head back>

<*Yea I know it wasn't stated that it happened but I figure that the professor would at least give him telepathic run down of what he can and can't do.>


----------



## Calinon (Oct 7, 2004)

Shar opens her mouth in a silent gasp and presses her hands to her head.  "Oh god," she groans, trying to shut down her ability to sense mutants before it _does_ overwhelm her.  "Scott," she hisses as the rest of her senses continue to be filled.  "There's a mutant here.  Someone more powerful than anything I've ever felt before.  It's as if it's all around us."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 11, 2004)

Angela feels color spreading across her cheeks at Brian's words.  "I won't," she replied shyly.  She watches as the others spread out, using their individual powers to explore the island.  She wondered if perhaps she should try to copy someone’s powers, but decided to wait to see if there was a particular need.  She looks curiously to Shar when she whispers something to Scott, wondering if there was a problem.


----------



## Hellzon (Oct 11, 2004)

*Data*

_Outgoing much?_ Frank mentally snickers at the exchange between Angela and Brian.

As Sharon tries to block out the sensation of powerful mutant, Frank asks"A powerful mutant? Can you tell where?" _So we can go the other way... oh get a grip, Frank!_ "I mean, we can probably assume he... or she... is the one who captured the others. You allright, by the way?"


----------



## Calinon (Oct 12, 2004)

"It's like it's everywhere, at once," Shar says as her senses calm down.  "Charles is the most powerful mutant I'd ever sensed before and his presence is like..." she says, pausing and trying to find a proper way to describe it.

"If Charles power was the size of the kitchen at the mansion, this would be the size of Yankee Stadium.  Maybe bigger," she says, then looks around.  "Definitely bigger.  We better keep alert.  Aside from whatever it is that's threatening to overwhelm my mutant sensing ability, this place is full of animals, and I doubt they are domesticated."


----------



## Keia (Oct 21, 2004)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix)*

Brandon raised higher in the air . . . looking for a better vantage point, or anything out of the ordinary.  He stayed over the group on the ground though, providing air support.

_'Wonder how good the waves are here,'_ Brandon thought.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 25, 2004)

-the New X-Men
19:00
Krakoa

Phoenix burts into flame and flys upward. The force of the living fire feels as powerfull as ever.
Shadow melts away and scouts ahead, finding nothing unusual. Small rodents run screeching then the living shadow passes but otherwise nothing moves on the island. It takes only five minutes to reach the small hill at the center of the isle and the ruins atop it. They look aztec or mayan or whatever to Shadow. Brian never cared much about the differences.
Once ascending the stairs he notices a huge nest atop of the ruined roof. As big as any eagles nest should be thinks. But the birds nesting in it look like nothing he ever saw before. They have green slimy skin and look almost like aerboral saurians from a bad movie. On first glance he can see four of the creatures. 
Up from the air Phoenix sees only the hill as a distuingising landmark. And three large boulders. 
At least he thinks so at first glance. But then he notices the "boulders" are actualy moving through the jungle towards the group. Each is about the size of a family car and they should reach the team within a minute, maybe even less.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 25, 2004)

What the hell type of birds are those? Brian thinks to himself, since nothing else presents itself he will be back and report what he has seen.


----------



## Keia (Oct 26, 2004)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]*

Phoenix yelled down to the others, *"We've got incoming . . . three, look like boulders . . . on post routes . . . gonna be here in a minute."*

Phoenix closed to 30' above the group so that he could hear and be ready to fight.  _'Rocks . . . my first exposure to the x-men and we're fighting rocks . . . yeah, that'll be effective,'_ Brandon thought.  He looked to Cyclops for instructions . . .


----------



## Hellzon (Oct 26, 2004)

*Data*

"Boulders? Let's hope they're not hostile." _Why yes Frank, very probable._ "So, I hope you guys can handle stuff if they are 'cause frankly, I can't. Unless you want me to send parts of our jet running at them, but that seems like a Bad Idea," Frank finishes while squinting his eyes to see through the foilage.

OOC: No redundant machinery in a military style jet, i suppose. Just making sure.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 2, 2004)

_Boulders?  Giant boulders are moving toward us?_  Angela tried not to be alarmed at this new information.  Biting her lower lip, she looked around at the others, who seemed to be so calm.  Carefully, she edged closer to Cyclops.  She had seen him shoot eyebeams… perhaps that would help against the boulders…


----------



## Radiant (Nov 2, 2004)

"Ok listen, everyone stay calm and keep close together! No one fights alone! Let's keep between them and the jet, cause I don't know about you but I don't want to swim home!"
Cyclops seems completly changed now that he finally has a threat to concentrate on. He smiles reashuringly at Angela and positions himself between her and anything that might come from the treeline.

As Shadow moves a lot faster than the rocks he reaches the gathered team while the stone things still crush through the forest. It sounds like they will be here withing the next minutes, probably less.

No spare issue can be found in the Strato Jet but then reaching for it with his mind Data suddenly becomes aware of the two air to surface missiles mountes underneath its wings. He has no idea how much destructive power a military missile has and if he should use it so close to himself but eh could take control of those.


----------



## Hellzon (Nov 2, 2004)

*Data*

_Don't even think about it, Frank! Alright, last ditch weapon maybe._ "Umm, Cyclops? How nasty are those missiles? Just so I know if there's any point in me ever firing them, or if we'd all just get blown up."

"Not that I don't trust you guys to win this fight, but if things go really wrong, those missiles might be our only choice." _And let's hope it doesn't go that far, but just in case..._

OOC: Animating the missiles, just in case, but I won't have them move an inch yet.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 2, 2004)

Keeping himself in shadow form Brian glides up the the group. Man this is one seriously screwy island... as he says that his fingers extend into razor sharp points. He didn't know how usefull they would be but he sure wasn't going to be missing the fun.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 3, 2004)

"I'm as ready as I get, Scott," Shar says, drawing her staff and extending it fully.


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2004)

*Brandon Laine (Phoenix)*

Phoenix flew down to about 30' above the rest of the group, hovering in place at that location.  If he thought he had time, Phoenix would do a quick circuit around the blackbird and return to his same spot, looking for any other trouble that might be about while the group was distracted.  Regardless, when he got into position, Phoenix called out, *"Waiting on your signal to blast them, Cyke."*

To prove his point, Phoenix released his concentration somewhat and allowed the liquid fire within him to suffuse his body.  Flames began to flare in spots over his entire body, though his costume, face and features were still visible beneath.  Gathering flames in each of his hands, Phoenix looked for a boulder target.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 9, 2004)

> "Ok listen, everyone stay calm and keep close together! No one fights alone! Let's keep between them and the jet, cause I don't know about you but I don't want to swim home!"




Shyly, she returns Scott’s smile.  Then, she changes, borrowing Phoenix’s form once again in order to better help out against the giant boulders.  Hopefully, she would be able to borrow his powers as well.  She hoped that Phoenix did not mind.

Once she had his powers in place, she prepared to blast any boulder critters that might come into sight.


----------

